# "OTBS"



## Dutch (Oct 28, 2005)

Larry asked about the "OTBS" that I've had that in my tag line for a while. I will share this with you all now- 

When everything is going right when smoking, your smoke should be light with a bit of a bluish gray tint to it-not heavy and rolling. This is referred to as the "Thin Blue Smoke"-the Zen of smoking if you will.

I thought that I would "create" the "Order of the Thin Blue Smoke" and admit others into this Order when the "applicant" feels that they have reached this exalted level in smoking. :roll:  All you have to do is tell me about your perfect smoke session and ask to join and you can use "OTBS" in your tag line too. :D   From reading about all the great smoke sessions in this forum a lot of you have already earned membership in the "Order of the Thin Blue Smoke".


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 28, 2005)

Earl D-";p="1626 said:
			
		

> Larry asked about the "OTBS" that I've had that in my tag line for a while. I will share this with you all now-
> 
> When everything is going right when smoking, your smoke should be light with a bit of a bluish gray tint to it-not heavy and rolling. This is referred to as the "Thin Blue Smoke"-the Zen of smoking if you will.
> 
> ...


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hiya Dutch,

I humbly submit this request for application for membership in the "Order of the Thin Blue Smoke," for your consideration.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Nov 7, 2005)

Brian, Having looked at several of your posts about your awesome smokes, I humbly admit you to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke as OTBS 004.  8)


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you, kind Sir. I shall endeavor, always, to maintain this honored appoinment with utmost integrity... 8)


----------



## Dutch (Nov 8, 2005)

The complete Membership list of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke can be found in the thread "What is the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=629


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 9, 2005)

i humbly apply to this awesome group.
please consider my application.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 9, 2005)

Okay Larry-Welcome to the OTBS. OTBS #005


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 9, 2005)

_Edited due to severe misunderstanding_

Never meant to slight the Order.

Hope to one day earn entry.

Sorry all


----------



## monty (Nov 10, 2005)

Response deleted due to my severe lack of understanding and all too quick response to what should have been funny!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2005)

Monty, I believe the Chi Bill was posting in jest, but I do appreciate ya watching my back!

When my oldest son saw that tag line he said "Da, I know what OTBS stands for. It stands for Originator of True Bull Sh**!"  Me thinks that Chi Bill and my son think too much alike and that CAN'T be good!! :shock:  :D


----------



## bob-bqn (Nov 10, 2005)

At least they had a "clue"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I drew a complete blank until I saw this thread. :lol:


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 10, 2005)

OMG, it was completely in jest. Monty

No offense to you, Earl, Jeff's etc.  

I'll just shut up thank you.

Never intended to start or add to any negativity.  This is a great site.  I wouldn't think of starting ANY negative stuff here.

Sincere apologies to any and all.


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 10, 2005)

Big Earl,

On behalf of the 2 Jeff's, I except the honor bestowed upon us!

Chi-Bill from Moldova...............don't get upset, Brother.  Sir Monty was merely covering another Brother's back.  Communication Breakdown.  Keep posting, my friend!

Jeff


----------



## monty (Nov 10, 2005)

To all my brothers and sisters on this forum, and especially to Chi Bill,  I would sincerely like to apologize for my all too quick response to Chi Bill's post. He has made it clear here and in a pm to me that all was in jest and misunderstood by me. Let's all get on with it!
Chi Bill keep up the posting! As I said in an earlier post I appreciate your depth of knowledge and will be delighted at the next peek into your "bag o' tricks"!
Best of all to Everyone!
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 10, 2005)

Monty,

Never be affraid to cover a Brother's back!  As this Forum gets bigger, there will be times it will be needed, if myself or TulsaJeff doesn't catch it first.

Fortunately, I am friends with Chi-Bill from a ways back, and know it was done in jest.  No Biggie!

On with the 'Q!!!

Jeff


----------



## monty (Nov 10, 2005)

Jeff, I have never been afraid to cover a friend's back anywhere. In private life and during my stint in uniform. I am also very quick to admit when I am wrong and do the best I can to make things right! Keeps my conscience clear and my friends close!
Monty


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 10, 2005)

If its possible, I'd like to have the last word on my bad post, just to more focus this thread back onto the "Order of the Thin Blue Smoke" for anyone who reads this down the line.

I posted something that was not on topic, and it was indicated that someone could take my post the wrong way.

I subsequently eliminated that post, and ensured that both the intent of my post, and the result, was not what was meant.

We all, as a group, fully understand each other now, and return this thread to what it was.

If you have a story for Earl that will relay your quest for the thin blue smoke, follow his direction and submit it to him.

Me, I have a few, but that was pre-Smoking-Meat.com.

I will wait to submit a story to him from when I earned your guys "badge of honor"

Thanks to Earl, Monty, and Jeff for making sure this site is one I want to come back to


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 11, 2005)

You're the Man, Bill!

Sir Monty, your contribution is duly noted!  

NOW, can we all just get along.......................LOL!

Sorry had to throw that in......................Carry On!

Jeff


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 11, 2005)

I just realized that I am a high ranking member of the OTBS.. thank you Dutch for considering me worthy.. I will do my best to live up to the standards and oppose all who speak against this order. :) 

All joking aside.. it is an honour. Thank all of you for keeping the forum fun and lively as well as informational.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 11, 2005)

Tulsa Jeff, It's because of your work to bring about this Forum and SoFlaQuer moderating this Forum to keep it running smoothly that I reserved OTBS 001 and 002 for the two of you.  I know there are some of our Bothers that might have wondered why I did not give myself 001.  I could have, but then that would have been selfish on my part.  The OTBS is not about me, it's about all of us and what we contribute to the Art of Smoking meats.

Chi. Bill, I'm looking forward to the day when you request admittance into the  Oder and I hope that it will be soon.


----------



## monty (Nov 22, 2005)

Dutch, it is with some trepidation that I make an attempt at application and entry into "The Order of the Thin Blue Smoke" . While not an accomplished Smoker it is held within me that I have contributed not only to the greater cause of our fold but also to the union of camaderie that does in fact bind us and set us apart. Please consider my humble request.
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 22, 2005)

Here, here!  Let the meeting come to order!  I second the Nomination!!!

Grand Poohbah Jeff


----------



## monty (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you for your vote of confidence, Great Grand Poohbah Jeff! It is now in the hands of His Excellency, The Earl.
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 22, 2005)

Hear ye, hear ye, hear ye! Having Humbly requested entrance into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke _"for his contribution not only to the greater cause of our fold but also to the union of camaraderie that does in fact bind us and set us apart"_ (and having been seconded by SoFlaQuer) I welcome Steve Montgomery to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke as  OTBS #006. Enter Sir Monty and take your honored place!


----------



## monty (Nov 22, 2005)

My most humble appreciation of the honour bestowed upon me this day. I will labour tirelessly to uphold and protect the "Order of the Thin Blue Smoke" and all those within its fold. 
Monty OTBS 006


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 22, 2005)

Welcome, Brother Steve!!! It is truly an honour to count you as one among our ranks!

Smoke on!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## monty (Nov 22, 2005)

Brother Brian, I do believe you have crossed over to Meat Mopper! Congratulations on your elevation! And thank you for the kind words.
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 22, 2005)

Congrats, Brother Brian!!! You only need another 149 post to make to "Smoking Fanatic" :mrgreen:


----------



## smokin_all_night (Nov 22, 2005)

Earl D-, 

While membership into the OTBS would be quite an honor, I have always lived by the Great WC Fields axiom: I would never be a member of any club that would have ME as a member. 

However, If bestowed, I would covet the honor.

Consider My Secret Brisket recipe as a offering to the (thin blue) smoke gods:

Rub brisket with your favorite rub. Place on smoker rack fat side up. Smoke for about one hour per pound at 230 F using Hickory and Pecan wood until the internal temperature reaches 175F. Remove from rack. Slice two large onions as thinly as possible. Place a layer of onions on a large piece of foil and place the brisket on the onion slices lean side down. Place the remaining onions all over the brisket and wrap in foil, two layers (tightly). At about 1.25 hours per pound at 230 F, insert a meat thermometer. Remove from heat at 200F. Allow to rest in a baking pan for 1/2 hour. Remove from foil (discard onions) and slice if you can. It will probably fall apart.

Humbly,
Aubrey Page


----------



## monty (Nov 22, 2005)

Aubrey Page, as the newest OTBS member, and having enjoyed your posts as well as having a true appreciation for the pursuit of ultimate flavour and in consideration of your giving up a secret recipe I must second your nomination into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 22, 2005)

Aubrey, I have learned a great deal from reading your posts and you have contributed a great deal to this Forum.  I welcome you to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke as OTBS #007. Welcome Agent Double Oh. . . I mean Welcome Brother Aubrey! :D


----------



## Dutch (Nov 22, 2005)

Brother Steve, 
I was typing up Brother Aubrey's admission to the  Order when you made your post seconding Brother Aubrey's request. I, good Sir do acknowledge and accept you Seconding of Brother Aubrey's request.


----------



## monty (Nov 22, 2005)

I had all confidence that my input would not be lost! Even in the instantaneous flick of a button world we live in, some things take time. And THAT is what we are all about!
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 22, 2005)

Aubrey,

You have been with us since the "Yahoo" days and a great contributor, you certainly receive my recognition into the Order!

Jeff


----------



## dacdots (Nov 23, 2005)

OK guys,due to my total lack of knowledge,my misspelled words,and my all around backwoods lack of sense[being from WV] I would like to submit my request for membership into the "OBTS."I swear Ill make you proud.


----------



## monty (Nov 23, 2005)

You are who you are and you are definitely an asset to this forum! I would like to add my voice in saying that I wholeheartedly second your nomination! Your posts have been excellent and you have also shared a lot of information with all of us! You will join us soon!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 23, 2005)

dacdots, I'm honored to accept your request for membership into the  Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Welcome Brother Dave  OTBS #008.


----------



## monty (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome into the OTBS, Dave, you are most deserving! And also, thank you for your support on the idea of a "Growin' Yer Own" thread.
Monty


----------



## dacdots (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank you all for the support,I am honored to be among you.I pledge that I will support this forum in any way I can,David.


----------



## monty (Nov 25, 2005)

David, you are a natural for the OTBS! Your knowledge of smoking and all sorts of different and very relevant things is awesome! Not to mention your bargain of the year, the super sausage stuffer! Welcome!
Monty


----------



## johnnyreb (Dec 2, 2005)

I humbly post my application into this illustrious order

 :oops:


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 3, 2005)

Crazy,

Nice to see you back!  You definitely have my second  for acceptance!

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Dec 3, 2005)

Crazyhorse, I have enjoyed you posts and I'm going to have to try the honey brine that you posted.  I welcome you into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke Crazyhorse  OTBS #009.


----------



## monty (Dec 3, 2005)

Welcome to the fold, Brother Crazyhorse! I have admired your depth of knowledge and appreciate your willingness to share your secrets with us! Going up in smoke is not a bad thing at all!
Rock on!
Monty


----------



## willkat98 (Dec 5, 2005)

This is pretty cool

I like it.

I got a few stories that might just earn me an OTBS, but you folks didnt know me then.

I'll wait until I come across a story that is worthy of the OTBS!

Some of the previous stuff I did was damned funny.  Smoking before the Raiders Super Bowl, cleaning up, dumped the rest of the ash on the garden from the WSM.

Forgot the OL put the bale of hay on the garden after Halloween.  Couple remnant coals melted through the snow, looked out just before game time, Dad, the garden is on fire.

10 degrees outside and half the yard is on fire.

It was a sight, for sure.


----------



## monty (Dec 5, 2005)

Sems to me you have long since earned your entrance to the OTBS! Go for it!
Monty

BTW Burning hay under snow in Kiribati is reason for severe punishment!


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 6, 2005)

IMHO Chi-Bill is a natural for the Order...You've certainly earned my vote, friend. :)


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2006)

Okay, Thanks to Brother Jeff (Tulsa) the "OTBS" thread has been elevated to "Sticky" status so that it will always be up where we can find it easier.

If any of you new members to the forum feel confident in your skills in the smoking art, sound off with your smoking experiences.


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 16, 2006)

yo dutch,
what does sticky mean??


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 17, 2006)

Larry one of the best definitions of "sticky" that I've ever heard is:

"Good barbecue is when you have to wash your hands 'before' going to the bathroom!" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A "sticky" thread is one that is flagged to "stick" at the top of the list of topics like a "post-it" note, in the forum to which it was posted. An "announcement" thread is one that will show up at the top in all forums.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 17, 2006)

Yo-Larry-
What Bob-BQN said! :mrgreen:


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry Dutch but that one-liner fit so perfectly there :lol: ... that I couldn't hold my peace. :oops:


----------



## bearswoodshop (Jan 20, 2006)

Although new to this forum, and new to the GOSMS magic, I have always enjoyed the Thin Blue Smoke created by this type of cooking.  I therefore humbly request and hope that you would bestow me the honor of the coveted "OTBS" Seal.  Forever blowing smoke, BEAR


----------



## Dutch (Jan 22, 2006)

bearswoodshop, Having revisited your posts and seeing that you are willing to share your knowledge of smoking foods, I acknowledge your request to join the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Welcome Brother Bear, your are now  OTBS #010.


----------



## bearswoodshop (Jan 22, 2006)

Earl D- , I Thank you and the other loyal members of the OTBS for this great honor.  BEAR


----------



## dacdots (Jan 23, 2006)

HERE HERE,welcome oh great wolly one.


----------



## monty (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome, Brother Bear, into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! Your posts are informative and entertaining! We look forward to more from you and wish you a long and prosperous life! In other words, party till you drop then party some more!
Be always free!
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome into the Order, Brother Bear!

Jeff


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 25, 2006)

Welcome, Brother Bear! Congratulations on your recent appointment to this high and exhalted Order!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Feb 15, 2006)

SoFlaQuer has sent me a PM nominating _*buzzard*_ for membership into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. I have reveiwed buzzard's posts and I concur with SoFlaQuer that buzzard has been an active member of Smoking Meat Forums.

Welcome Brother Buzzard into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke- you have the honor of being OTBS #11


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the Order, Brother Buzzard!

Jeff


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 15, 2006)

Congratulations, Buzzard. Welcome to the Order.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Dutch; Honored members of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!*


ranger72 respectfully requests admission to the Society of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!


Admittedly, I am a *Cranky old Bastard* and most especially when me and my very old friend, *Doctor Jack Daniels* get together  :twisted:  :P 

But others who have walked the path of life with me for a spell have accused me of occasionally being good-hearted and quick to help others who are in need!

If I have demonstrated any of these qualities to you all then I would be grateful for admission to this honored society! :oops: 

I remain,

respectfully yours,

ranger72


----------



## Dutch (Feb 15, 2006)

These nominations were sent to me in a PM from Brother Brian-
I wholeheartedly agree with you Brian and accept your nominations!
Welcome into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke Brother Bob OTBS #012  and Brother Bill-OTBS #013


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks, Dutch.

I'd like to be the first to congratulate our two newest brothers and welcome them into the Order.

I will also use this time to voice my support for Rangers application. I have experimented with one or two of his recipe suggestions with certain success and I feel that he has also proven himself worthy.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Feb 15, 2006)

God Idea Brian-

Ranger72 Welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Your number is OTBS #014, Brother Ranger!


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 15, 2006)

I concur that Brother's Bill and Bob are *long* overdue in admitmittance into the Order!  I would also like to welcome our newest Brother, Ranger, into the realm of the Thin Blue Smoke!

Congratulations All!!!

Jeff


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Thank you, Gentlemen Brothers*!


Thank you *Dutch*! For granting me induction into OTBS


Thank you *brian* very much for seconding me into the coveted order!


Thank you *Jeff* very much for the welcome!!

I will honor my position as a Fellow Brother in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

Thankyou again..One and All!


ranger72 :>)   OTBS # 14 :D


----------



## bearswoodshop (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome new Brothers, you are now on our side of The Thin Blue Smoke .  BEAR


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you,

*BEAR*


ranger72    :D


----------



## bearswoodshop (Feb 16, 2006)

Semper Fi, Brother, BEAR


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you. I am most honored. 8)


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Brother Bear!*



United States Marine Corp



Always Faithful!


No Doubt About It!


ranger72 Stands at the rigid position of attention and salutes all Marines; Past and Present; The Quick and the Dead!


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 18, 2006)

Dutch and Friends,
   Although new to site (1.5months),Im no stranger to great BBQ and a few small smokes. I would like to share with you all, a few weeks ago I decided to prepare dinner, A Venison and a Moose roast







They both turned out totally awesome!!!! I actually ended up with pains because I ate so much.

Now to the reason Im posting here among the elite.....while these roasts were smokin away...I snapped these pics











Im thinking that, I might be in the running to become
OTBS#15

Please give it some consideration, and in the mean time...ill keep the fire goin and the meat a smokin.
                                                    Thanks,   Todd


----------



## dacdots (Feb 18, 2006)

Sasquatch,any man with enough fortitude to brave the elements of  an outside smoke in the Michigan winter has my endorsement to become a member.


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 18, 2006)

Having smoked through some pretty ugly weather, myself, I must concur with Dave. Those pictures speak loud and clear, nice work, sasquatch...I second the nomination.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## burksmoke (Feb 19, 2006)

Dear Revered OTBS Members,

I humbly submit for your consideration this my application for membership into the order.  I have attached as an offering to the Q gods this image to try to sway them my way.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 20, 2006)

Burke,

Having enjoyed your Posts and your offering to the "Q gods, I herby nominate you into the Order.  Confirmation must be made by Dutch.

Nice edging on the photo, BTW!

Jeff


----------



## monty (Feb 20, 2006)

Burke,
     Having enjoyed your pictoral tour of your "Quelinary" talent and obvious dedication to this pursuit I hereby second Florida Jeff's nomination into the OTBS! May your confirmation from the one and only Dutch be forthcoming with all haste!
    I truly have enjoyed your posts! This is a pretty busy time of year for me. Things quiet down in April and I will be a bit more active then. Keep up the good work and even though I just had breakfast your latest "offering" has me headed for the fridge!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Feb 20, 2006)

Gee, a feller goes away for a couple of days doing Dutch Oven Demos . . . :roll: 
Ok, to the business at hand here- Sasquatch and Burksmoke both want to be members of the OTBS and since thier requests have been seconded -Welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke Brother Sasquatch OTBS #015 and Brother Burksmoke OTBS #016.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome new members Brother Burke and Brother Sasquatch!  I'm sure you will keep strong the faith of the TBS and make the occasional offerring to the "Q gods!

Jeff


----------



## bearswoodshop (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome Brother Burke and Brother Sasquatch, use the power of The Thin Blue Smoke with Honor and share the Knowledge you have attained with others.  May your smokes always be blue and True to the OTBS.  Brother BEAR


----------



## burksmoke (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank You for the great honor!
BTW Dutch,  how are the wounds healing?  Hope you are better.


----------



## monty (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome to the fold Brothers Burke and Sasquatch! Your inclusion into this rare and honorable group only adds to the distinction of this great fellowship!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## dacdots (Feb 21, 2006)

Here,Here


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 21, 2006)

I want to take this moment to thank all of you for allowing me into the brotherhood of the OTBS I hereby promise to keep the smoke thin and blue and to help our fellow smokers out in any way I possibly can. I am truely most honored to be sitting among the elite. Dutch I hope everything is well with you !!

                     Brother Sasquatch , OTBS #015


----------



## Dutch (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, he finally done it and about time too!! A fellow that has been a sage of advice and tips and an all around great guy has FINALLY asked to be part of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. I felt that he should have been here long ago and now he is.

My fellow Brothers, it's my honor to install bigdaddyviking67 into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Brother Viking is OTBS #017.


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Brother Viking!  We are proud to have you among us!

Jeff


----------



## soflaquer (Feb 28, 2006)

Although he is relatively new to our Forum, he is well known to me and a fine instructor in the Art Of Smoking.  Being the humble and selfless person I know him to be, he would probably never ask.........so it is with great pleasure that I "personally" nominate *Scott in KC* for acceptance and full honors of the OTBS.  I know he will serve the Order and this Forum proudly!

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Mar 1, 2006)

SoFlaQuer-I agree with you, Although Scott in KC is a relative new comer to this forum he is very knowledgeable in the Art of Smoking and I'll second your nomination.

Scott in KC, welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, your number is OTBS #018.


----------



## scott in kc (Mar 1, 2006)

Jeff and Earl, I'm honored to be inducted into The Order. I do get great satisfaction from helping beginners and feel a real sense of pride when some one I've offered advice to enjoy's success. I also try to be open minded about learning new things and am a real believer in trying things in the pit before making up my mind. Thanks.


----------



## soflaquer (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome Brother Scott!  Glad to have you in the Fold.  Congratualations!

Jeff


----------



## bearswoodshop (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome Brother Viking and Brother Scott, use the power of  The Thin Blue Smoke with Honor and share the Knowledge you have attained with others. May your smokes always be blue and True to the OTBS. Brother BEAR


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you fellow brothers, I will make it my duty to ensure all smoking activities are performed to the highest standard of the OTBS and will share my knowledge, experiences (both good and bad) and experiments with the forum.


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 3, 2006)

A very warm and heartfelt welcome goes out to our 2 new brothers, Bigdaddy and Scott. Keep up the good work !!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 3, 2006)

I have the honor of announcing our newest member to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Please welcome markeli (OTBS #019) into the Order.  He shares the spirit of the Thin Blue Smoke and contributes greatly to this Forum.

Congradulations, Brother Mark!


----------



## markeli (Apr 3, 2006)

I humbly and graciously accept the honor of being accepted as a member in this elite and and honorable group.


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to the order Markeli, keep up the smoke.......


----------



## markeli (Apr 5, 2006)

Sorry for the slow response to your welcome, I have been ignoring the board for a couple of days while dealing with some medical issues. Thank you for the welcome and I will do my best to uphold the standards of the OTBS, and share any knowlegde I have, and learn from those in the know.

Mark


----------



## monty (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to the clan, Mark! I have had a few issues myself and I know I speak for the entire Order in that we all are with you in overcoming those medical issues of which you speak! Smoke on, Brother!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## markeli (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you for the welcome and the support, it makes me feel good. These thing just slow me down a bit and make me grumpy.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 4, 2006)

Well since things have been REALLY quiet on this thread I guess it's time to get it rolling again. Hopefully, we can generate some interest and some nominations!!

Today we have our first "partnership" induction into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. This is a TRUE joint venture with these two as they are expecting a bouncing little pit master in the near future. After some discussion with one of the Senior Members (Top 10) of the OTBS we both feel that jlloyd99 (Lady J) and bekellog81 (Ben) have earned their place of honor in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Lady J and Ben have both grown in their knowledge of smoking foods, have shown a willingness to help other members in the Art of Smoking and have made wolcome many new members.  Please welcome jlloyd99 (Lady J) as  OTBS #20 and bekellog81 (Ben) as  OTBS #21.


----------



## monty (Jun 4, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the the OTBS! Lady J and Ben you have both separately and together become a tremendous asset to the SMF and your induction into the OTBS is truly warranted! Again congratulations and we look forward to regular updates on your little pitmaster!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## jlloyd99 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank Ya'll so much, this is truly an honor.  I know I've been a little MIA latley.  Just started a new job and haven't been able to get on here as much as I would like.  Thank you for the welcome and I hope we do the OTBS proud.


----------



## bekellog81 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks guys I am honored to be inducted to the OBTS!!  I too have been busy and have not had time to get on here either.  I am excited about our (Jene and I) news!!! We are going to try to smoke this week end, and post about it.  Agin I am honored to be a member!!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 6, 2006)

Uh-Ben? You got all the right letters but you have them in the wrong order. Remember, it's the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke-not the Order of the Blue Thin Smoke!  :roll:  :D


----------



## bekellog81 (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry,  Dutch I was so excited that I was not paying attention to what I was doing!!! I am also not a very speller.  I think that A combo of the two is where I went wrong.  I will change that!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 7, 2006)

That's all right Ben-Just had to tease the newest member and since Jene is expecting-plus one number lower that you, that lets her off the hook! :P


----------



## Dutch (Jun 7, 2006)

I have received a nomination by PM from Sir Monty. I have included part of Monty's nomination message in this post-

_"I would like to make a nomination for the OTBS. I truly believe that WillKat98 is deserving of inclusion in the fold. If you remember our relationship got off to a very rocky start. And over the OTBS at that! Since then he has been an asset to the group and has proven himself to be of worthy character. And SoFlaQer knows him personally and vouched for his character as well as his smoking commitment and ability back then too!" _

I agree with you Monty and I'll accept SoFlaQues' comments as to Chi-Bills' "Character, smoking commitment and ability" as a "Second" to your nomination.

I do hereby induct WillKat98 (Chi-Bill) into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke  as OTBS #22. Congratulations Chi-Bill!


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Guys.

And thank you personally Monty.

I did step on a nerve a while back, and apologized accordingly.  I intentionally stepped back, for I didn't want to come off as just another internet know-it-all hack.

I enjoy reading up on the posts here, and love to engage "long held truths" to ask "Why not?", and enjoy the discourse that follows (like the fat cap up or down thread)

I enjoy how a new to smoking guy/gal joins and folds right in.  None of that slamming the new person for asking internal temps post or how long for a butt to go, etc., that you see happen on so many other boards and lists.

Anywho, again, thank you all, and I'll try to uphold the fine standards you all are setting.


----------



## monty (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to the fold, Chi-Bill! This is a wonderful forum and a great place to make friends as we share our experiences with food, family and life. The OTBS has gained well with your most deserved induction! Glad I was able to help it along!
Cheers! 
Monty


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the fold Brother Bill !!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 9, 2006)

We have another candidate for the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. I received the following nomination from Brother Monty:

_"In light of Jim Minion's exceptional smoking background, his high level participation in furthering competitive smoking and his certainly extensive knowledge on the subject; I find his posts very educational but more importantly he displays a patient humility in his style of writing. Jim treats even the most mundane questions as if they were of high level importance. He treats everyone as his equal; no more, no less. Certainly Jim is deserving of induction into the OTBS.â€_

Thanks for the nomination Monty; I agree that Jim has been very willing to share his knowledge of the Smokey Art. He is most definitely an asset to SMF.

Jim Minion, Welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Your number is OTBS #23.


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 9, 2006)

Jim was the first one that taught me to ask the question "Why not?"

The whole fat cap down to protect the meat from the heat in a vertical unit, came right from him.

The pure logic of that thinking (and plenty of subsequent testing :) ) made a convert out of me, and quite a few of you all.

Thanks Jim, and glad to see you here on SMF!


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 9, 2006)

Greatest respect for Jim, his knowledge & wisdom, and his willingness to share. 8)


----------



## brianj517 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi friends!

I apologize to all if it seemed as though I fell off the edge of the earth. I haven't been ignoring my friends here, its just that I've been off the boards for a while dealing with some pesonal family difficulties.

I do want to take a moment though to congratulate all of our recently inducted brothers and sisters to The Order. You are all most certainly deserving and it is my pleasure and my honor to have you counted among us.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Jun 9, 2006)

Brian!! You're back. I was beginning to wonder if you ate you monitor with all the recent food pix's and all. :P  Hope things are now OK (or at least better)  on the home front for ya.


----------



## brianj517 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks, Earl.

Yes, I guess that you could say I'm on the mend. Unfortunately (for me) my wife very abruptly and without notice decided that after ten years of marriage and two kids, that she was never really "in love" with me in the first place. That's how she broke it to me..."You're a wonderful Dad, and a good provider, but I just don't have any feelings for you. You didn't do anything wrong." the old "Its not you, its me" Heave Ho!

Anyhow, it was quite the emotional (not to mention financial) shock. She made this announcement at the end of February and our divorce/dissolution was finalized on April 27th. But, at least she left me the dog!

Okay! Enough blubberin' already! I'm actually doing alright, now. She didn't want the house, so I didn't have to move. And, most importantly, I kept both of my GOSM's and the grill so I can still eat and share in the camraderie here at SMF.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## scott in kc (Jun 9, 2006)

I could not begin to quantify how much I have learned from both Bill and Jim. They're both very knowledgable and both very willing to share that knowledge.

Excellent additions to the Order. Congrats Bill and Jim.


----------



## brianj517 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey Dutch! 

Judging from the pics posted by Rocksmith in the "Perfect Smoke" thread, I feel that it is only natural that he be considered for induction into honored brotherhood. Therefore, I, BrianJ517, being a duly recognized member of this order, formally submit the name of Rocksmith for induction into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke

Cheers, 
Brian


----------



## brianj517 (Jun 14, 2006)

As a duly recognized meber of the OTBS, I hereby submit the following two members for consideration by this honoured brotherhood;

1. Cajusmoker
2. Gremlin

While both are relatively new to SMF, there participation and  willingness to help others has been consistent and demonstrates a strong foundation of knowledge and experience.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Jun 14, 2006)

Brother Brian, I agree with you and accept your nomination of roksmith "Rock" for membership into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

From Brother Monty I received the following PM . . .Therefore, let it known that from this day forward, roksmith- aka "Rock" is a member of good standing in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.  Welcome into the Order Brother Rock and take your place of honor amongst your fellow Brothers and Sister of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## brianj517 (Jun 14, 2006)

Rocksmith,

As your official "sponsor," let me be the first to congratulate you and welcome you into our most beloved and honoured Order.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## roksmith (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow!! This is indeed a great honor.
I will do my best to uphold the tradition of the order.

-Rock-


----------



## markeli (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the order Brother Rock we welcome your experience and willingness to assist others.


Mark

ps, I just saw that I made it to smoke blower   :P


----------



## soflaquer (Jun 14, 2006)

Congratulations Brother Rock, and welcome to the Order!

Jeff


----------



## monty (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, Brother Rock! You have very quickly gained the attention, respect and appreciation of your Brothers and Sisters herein. We look forward to your continued effort for the perfect smoke! Thank you for sharing with us!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 14, 2006)

Congratulations Rok.  I hope to join you one day in this outstanding company.

CajunSmoker


----------



## Dutch (Jun 15, 2006)

Brian, I acknowledge both of you're nominations. 
Longevity on the Forum is not a requirement for OTBS Membership and as you have pointed out, "their participation and willingness to help others has been consistent and demonstrates a strong foundation of knowledge and experience".

cajunsmoker, you get your wish in joining "this outstanding company". Welcome Brother cajunsmoker, OTBS #25 into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke

Also welcome into the Order, Brother Gremiln, OTBS #26. 

Welcome to our newest Brothers.


----------



## monty (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to the honourable and benevolent Order of the Thin Blue Smoke Brothers Cajunsmoker and Gremlin! I wholeheartedly endorse your induction based on not only your displayed skills with food but also your willingness to share recipes, welcome new members and generally be active in supporting our purpose here on the SMF!
Welcome and Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 15, 2006)

I can't tell you how honored I am to be included in such company.

What a great Father's Day present.

I will have to cook something special (Dutch's butterflied pork loin stuffed with wild rice, mushrooms and apricot preserves maybe?).  

I will be sure and have lots of pictures.


----------



## brianj517 (Jun 15, 2006)

Cajun and Gremlin,

Welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, gentlemen. I am sure that your inclusion will add great benefit to our collective knowledge base. I am honoured to have you counted among us.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## soflaquer (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats, Cajunsmolker!  Welcome to the esteemed Order!

Jeff


----------



## monty (Jun 17, 2006)

Brothers and sisters of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke it is my pleasure to nominate prplptcrzr2003, Sam Rivera, for membership in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Sam has demonstrated a great enthusiasm for the SMF and more inportantly has without reserve shared his recipes, experiences and humor with all of us! Brothers and sisters please make note and take action on this nomination!
Respectively submitted,
Monty


----------



## monty (Jun 17, 2006)

All Brothers and Sisters of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke please take note that I am putting forth Salmonclubber, AKA Huey Simmons, for inclusion in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. He has demonstrated a tremendous knowledge of the smoking art and has been most helpful to other members of the SMF. He is a willing and enthusiastic member of our forum!
Respectfuly submitted,
Monty


----------



## brianj517 (Jun 17, 2006)

I wholeheartedly support srmonty on his nomination of salmonclubber. He has expressed good knowledge and is always ready to lend his advice to those who ask for it.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## brianj517 (Jun 17, 2006)

I agree, Sam has displayed a true enthusiasm for the art that we all share. I second his nomination.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 17, 2006)

Here Here.  I third his nomination.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 18, 2006)

cajunsmoker";p="8767 said:
			
		

> Here Here.  I third his nomination./quote]
> 
> Who's nomination Cajun? Huey's or Sam's?? Aw what the heck~ I recognise Monty's nominations, Brianj517 seconds and caujunsmokers thirds. So without any further delay, please welcome our two newest members to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke; prplptcrzr2003 (Sam Rivera) OTBS #27; and salmonclubber (Huey Simmons) OTBS #28.


----------



## monty (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, Brothers Sam and Huey! I have enjoyed your posts and have learned and been inspired as well!

Please keep up the great posts and pics!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## gremlin (Jun 28, 2006)

In appreciation of the help that Icemn62 gave without any hesitation or concern for his own mental well being -in dealing with a complete computer illiterate, that being me, I humbly ask that he be considered for entry into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.
Earl, you being a full fledged member already :)  I can't ask  about a membership for yourself but I do appreciate the help you put forth also.
Long live the Order.


----------



## icemn62 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you for the nomination Gremlin.  If accepted, I promise to work hard to spread the joys, thrills, good news of the "Sweet Blue"


----------



## Dutch (Jun 28, 2006)

Chris, I agree that Gary (Iceman62) is quite helpful to other members and goes out of his way to make new members feel welcome.

I accept your recommendation and hereby proclaim Iceman62 (aka Gary) the newest member of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.  

Welcome into the Order, Iceman62, OTBS #29.


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 28, 2006)

I've known Gary for, jeez, couple years now (or so it seems that way).  Thanks for seconding Earl.  You know he, I, Noah, and Scott are all familiar with each other, so I didnt want to be the one to second it.

And thanks to Gremlin for jumping in, sharing his experiences, and helping the site grow!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats Iceman!  Glad to have you as a fellow member.

And by the way Gremlin I think everyone should be appreciative of Dutch and all he does for  everyone :!:


----------



## monty (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, Gary! You have already made an impression and left your mark on this most wonderful forum. And in a most positive way! Welcome Brother Gary!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## icemn62 (Jun 29, 2006)

It is with a great and humbling honor, that I accept the privledge.  I shall endeavor to spread the word, and wisdom of the Thin Blue Smoke to all I come across.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Jun 29, 2006)

Just wanted to welcome all of the new members to the Order.  It's nice to be in such great company!


----------



## gremlin (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm thinkin maybe we should give Earl A somewhat more nobel title ......such as "Earl E Meritus" Order of the Thin Blue Smoke,
I say this not to cause a stir in the Order or to complicate things but to show our appreciation for all that he does both seen and unseen on this forum.
I'm not trying to embarress you Earl I just think you gotta be spendin a lot of time and effort  doing what you do.
Opinions; Votes; anyone? :) 
Have a good day everyone.

 I unfortunately have to go do the night shift thing now, but I am taking some of that smoked fish and a couple of my Goose and Venison sausages and a slather of hot sauce for lunch with me so it will be a tolerable shift.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 29, 2006)

i'm with you Gremlin.  Consider my vote a resounding YEA :!:


----------



## monty (Jun 29, 2006)

How's this for a moniker?

Grand Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke

Any takers?

Monty


----------



## icemn62 (Jun 29, 2006)

He deserves a title that displays all the hard work he does to make things around here work as smoothly as he does.  And since he get the Thin Blue Smoke rolling, why not somthing simple like "THE FLAME."

{I admit, I am really bad at making up names"


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry Iceman...I'll have to go with srmonty on this one...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 30, 2006)

Yea iceman I'm usually with you, but I'm with Monty on this one :D


----------



## Dutch (Jun 30, 2006)

Shucks, all- tulsajeff went and made me a Jr. Admin. last week and now you all want to give me the title of "Grand Knight". I am deeply touched.

Would being GKOTBS mean that you all can call me "Sir Dutch"? :mrgreen:


----------



## monty (Jun 30, 2006)

Heya, Sir Dutch!
    Back at ya for the Sir Monty thing!  :D  With you as our leader and the originator of the OTBS it is only fitting that your title be Grand Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! The rest of us would be the Knights of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke and would all in turn be addressed  by "Sir" as well. Sort of adds a whole new dimension to the whole shebang.
    But, all kidding aside your creation of the OTBS has added to the forum and I think I can speak for everyone in saying, "Thank You!" for this and for all the time you have invested in making this a great forum!

Cheers!
Sir Monty


----------



## Dutch (Jun 30, 2006)

Hmm-Me thinks that Lady J wouldn't take too kindly to being call "Sir". But the title of "Sir" or "Lady" as the gender specifies should be encouraged amongst the Knights of Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## monty (Jun 30, 2006)

But yet once again I bow humbly to your wisdom, Sir Dutch, with but a small question....... Do we still address Lady J as "Lady J" or as "Lady Lady J"?

 :D  :D  :D  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sir Monty

PS Is this getting silly or what???? I LOVE it!


----------



## monty (Jun 30, 2006)

Upon reflection, this is not silly at all. I would put forward that all inductees of the feminine  gender be addressed as "Lady" and that said title be at all times and in all manner equal to the title of "Knight". 
And I furthermore put forward that any use of either  title be totally at the discretion of the individual.
Respectfully,
Sir Monty


----------



## Dutch (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, lets step back and look at this situation, since Lady J is expecting a new baby, that makes her a mother. We could call Jene "Mother Lady J", but then would we have to call Ben (the baby's father) "Father Sir Ben"? We don't have any Forum religion here except for the "Holy Smoke" and the Order doesn't have a Chaplin so we don't really need a Father and if we don't need a "Father", do we really need a "Mother" and for some strange reason the song "I don't want to grow up" from Peter Pan just popped into my mind and-and-I think I'm going into "*silliness overload*" cuz I got 4 more hours to go until vacation starts! So I think I'll put a Jimmy Buffett CD on and chill!! After all "It's 5 O'Clock Somewhere" right!!!  8)


----------



## monty (Jun 30, 2006)

This is what makes this forum stand head and shoulders above all the others! We have our sense of responsibility to our passion of smoking but we do not let that get in the way of our need for camaraderie. Humor. friendship and understanding are the building blocks of a great society! 

Long Live The Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

Sir Monty

PS I started vacation yesterday!


----------



## jlloyd99 (Jun 30, 2006)

I have to say that I got a chuckle about Lady Lady J.  Of course I think all of this is a good idea (refering to each other as sir/lady).


----------



## gremlin (Jun 30, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!!!  It was just a question and now look what I started :D 
I have to say the Grand Knight thing has to much of a political conotation to it (for what it's worth) so I think we should stick to something more non specific in terms of the political and social stage.
we wouldn't want to give the wrong idea to any one joining the forum.
just my opinion.
The E meritus thing has a kinda ...laid back easy goin ring to it that kinda fits the way I saw Earl .... Kinda fits that easy goin guy in the picture.
Boy do I need a Tea  :lol:


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 30, 2006)

Sirs and Lady's (or is it Ladies?),

Anyway..

I don't get in here much due to the huge responsibility of keeping more than 15 websites up and running and researching and writing new pages as well as all of the marketing involved but I just want to say that Earl is well deserving of any and all great titles. He started out as the official Welcome guy, ranked up to Moderator and now has Jr. Admin privileges, proof of his outstanding character and willingness to unselfishly help all that pass this way.

He certainly deserves a grand name such as Grand Knight!

The fact that I do not have to come in often is proof enough of his worth.

I also appreciate our other moderator SoFlaQuer who has been busy lately but has helped a tremendous amount over the past year and will continue, I am sure, to do so as time allows.

These two guys are a tremendous help in the success of this forum and my hat is off to them.

I have purchased 15 GB/month of bandwidth for this forum and last month we almost used all of it! For anyone who knows about that stuff, that is a whole heck of a lot of posting and pictures and just all around having a good time. I will continue to purchase all that is required to keep it going for as long as you guys want it.

We have a grand thing going here and we are growing by leaps and bounds because of the overwhelming willingness to help and the friendships that have developed.. it is all such a beautiful thing!

I have been involved with various forums over the years and I have not seen this kind of camaraderie anywhere else.. we definitely have a unique atmosphere and it is quite contagious.

To all of you that are in here often and continuously being helpful and welcoming, it does not go unnoticed.

Keep up the great work all of you and cheers to the Thin Blue Smoke!


----------



## monty (Jun 30, 2006)

My Dear Brother Chris,

In posting as I have for for the whole knighthood and chivalry theme I have done so without political or other undertone in mind. Here are my thoughts on this idea:

In "Days of Olde" to attain knighthood was the goal of most good persons. This was an earned title and not one given lightly. The person dubbed into knighthood held oneself to the highest standards of society. And the knight was expected to not only champion the weak, the disadvantaged and the frail but also to remain humble and willing to go the extra mile for another's sake and safety.

The same applies most directly to our forum! We are all here to share, teach and encourage others in our quest for the Holy Grail of the Perfect Smoke! We have new and experienced folks arriving daily. And those, such as yourself, who choose to share as willingly and as often as you have not only of your experience and wisdom with food but also of yourself truly are knights in shining armor.

I sincerely hope this helps you and all the other forum members understand the intent behind my posting the idea of the chivalry thing. If enough of you feel it inappropriate I am sure we can backtrack a few steps and make it disappear.

Your Brother in the SMF!
Monty


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 1, 2006)

I did not think of any political agenda behind the post.  But he is right.  A new joinee, or somebody looking for a BBQ home may get the wrong idea without looking into the names.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 1, 2006)

I am aware of what is politically correct and what people might think and I am going to make a statement here which is totally my opinion but I hope it clears things up a bit on this Grand Knight thing..

I think if folks that would enter here get the wrong idea and are too shallow to find out what it is about before forming an assumption then maybe this is not the place for them.

We can add a little note to the welcome email that everyone gets when they sign up to explain that it is all in fun and is not meant to have any political or religious agendas or connotations but other than that, I think folks that would think otherwise are just looking for a reason to cause trouble.

I really like the unique atmosphere that has been developed here and the fun and camaraderie we have with the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke has only made things much better.

I vote that we explain ourselves to those entering and leave it at that..  let the Great Order live forever!

If I am taking the wrong attitude about this then the Grand Knight can banish me to the dark forest for a fortnight and I will learn me lesson! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  :D


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 1, 2006)

I am in agreement Jeff, a note to explain should work, or they may not be the people you want to let come over to your house and play.

I think it a great honor, to be a member of the OTBS, and am very proud of it.


----------



## joed617 (Jul 1, 2006)

In my opinion it's looking like a "club" and you have the "Grand Master of the Water Buffalo" as in "The Flintstones".  This may scare some people away even if you e-mail them. I know it's all in fun but I think it's sending the wrong message to new users, That being it's a club for a certain group of people that have achieved?  I had no idea nor did I notice the "OBTS" in folks profiles until a week or so ago. I remember reading a saying " I wouldn't want to be part of any club that would want me as a member" Anyway, Just my thoughts and I'll continue to share and learn as I go through life.

Hvae Fun,
Joe


----------



## monty (Jul 1, 2006)

Geez, Joe! 

I was just about to niominate you for membership in the OTBS! Your posts are informative and helpful as well as freely given. You post some excellent pics and are certainly well advanced in the art of smoking meat. 

The big deal here is that you make a difference! You help others understand the finer points of our craft. Your information is delivered in a precise and easily understood manner and you exhibit a humble approach to all others. You stand head and shoulders above most! And you are always willing to jump in with your opinion! Great!

This is what the OTBS is all about. It is a little something in the way of saying THANK YOU!  Thank you for being a part of the greater good!

Joe! Please accept my nomination into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! You are a plus to this forum and an important part of its success!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Joe,

I certainly didn't mean to make anyone feel like I was ganging up or trying to be something I wasn't.

I actually assumed that you were a member already.

I always enjoyed your posts and any exchanges you & I had, and I hope I haven't done anything to discourage you on this site.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 2, 2006)

Joe, first off, the OTBS is not a "club" in any way.  Anyone who has an OTBS designation, is someone a new member should not hesitate to PM with any inquiry, "How do I do >>>>"

OTBS means, let me know if you need help.  I f I don't know, I know someone that does

OTBS means someone who is dedicated to trying to get the best out of beef, best out of pork, and best out of life, through barbecue\

I second your nomination Monty.

For as I just said, I think Joe has alot to offer, experience wise, and showing his eperience, to anyone new to the site.

So anyone new here, or browsing without signing in, just send a private message to any OTBS person to help you answer any questions you have.  No question is to basic!!


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 2, 2006)

I would like to nominate nmayeux for membership in the order.  He truely stands for the rules of membership as Bill describes them.  if there is a question, and he has knowledge he does not mind sharing, or at least pointing you in the right direction.


----------



## joed617 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Monty,  My intension was not to back anyone <or group> into a corner or say what's good or bad for this forum it's been around a lot longer than I have as well as many of the members. I was looking at this from a perspective of new commers checking out this forum.  This is without a doubt the BEST place as well as BEST group of folks willing to share thier experience in the art of smoking in an unselfish manner.  I was made and feelvery welcome here. The point I was making is that some may perceive the "OTBS" as an elitist group or perhaps a little cliquish? This is just my perception of course. By no means did I intend to step on anyones toes here or make anyone feel uncomfortable and If I did I do apoliolgize for this. I do try to look at things from every perspective and try to keep things in perspective as well.  However, after I posted in "OTBS" I had thought that maybe I shouldn't have, but wanted to clear the air a bit. Maybe some will understand the reason I posted this and perhaps some won't. All and all, I know it's all in fun.

Thanks Monty,

Joe


----------



## joed617 (Jul 2, 2006)

Cajun, I never felt like anyone including yourself was "Ganging up on me", It's hard to express ones perspective in typing, It's expressionless and there is no tone to the typing. Don't take what I posted personal because it wasn't intened in that way and I hope you understand.  I concider you as well as others here friends and would break bread with any of you. Somewhere along the line I think some read too much into what I was trying to say. To put it simply, I was expressing an opinion of what others comming here may perceive and that's it. I am not going to leave here nor will I stop posting here. <unless I get kicked off> I'm here like everyone else, to learn and share my experiences in Q'ing as well as other subjects that may come up. 

Handshake Cajun,
Joe


----------



## joed617 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Bill, I know it's not a club, But I think I said it all in my above post. I don't want to beat a "dead horse" I'd like to put this behind and move on back to why I joined here. Members here are from all over the place and have differnt experiences using differnt equipment and so on and thier sharing of thier experiences is second to non.  I've only been Q'ing for 12 years or so and do so almost every weekend even during the winter I grill in snow stroms because NOTHING compares to the taste of a steak "Porter house" usually <and I live 3 doors down from where the Porter House steak was first cut and got the name> Anyway, The wife and I have parties of 25 to 30 folks atleast 4 times a year if not more and it's always smoked rib's, pulled pork, smoked chicken, dirty rice and so on. I am also here for another reason.. The wife an I are looking into opening a "BBQ and Blues" place. <my wife use to own a recording studio and wants to record the Blues "live" at the new place we open.  So, I'm here tweeking and sharing recipes and will continue to do this. I get great joy when someone uses a recipe or taste what I have smoked and the look on thier faces is worth all the hard work.  Like I said "I'm not leaving, I'll continue to share and learn.. I use to think I knew everything until I had my own kids.. kidding .. there is still plenty to learn and experience yet.

Handshake to you also Bill,

Joe

PS: I forgot to shake Monty's hand also so here ya go Monty. 

PSS I"ll be in Canada next week for the Jazz fest in Montreal.<until next tuesday> just incase ya think I took off.


----------



## monty (Jul 2, 2006)

Never doubted your intentions for a minute, Joe! Blues'n Que! WOW! Best of luck to you and your wife on that one! Enjoy your trip to Montreal!
Great place. I get up there once in a while. I live about a fifteen minute drive from the Canadian border.

I felt the warmth and sincerety in that handshake am sending the same back at ya!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 2, 2006)

You are absolutely correct Joe.  It is so hard to express emotions online, and very easy to read things the wrong way.  I have posted things and come back later and deleted them because on the second reading it sounded totally different than what I meant.

I also feel like everyone here is "Family" and I just hate to see feathers getting ruffled.

Handshake Joe,

Rodger


----------



## joed617 (Jul 2, 2006)

Monty, We'll be going right up rte 89 .. nice country Vermont, Vey pretty State. 


Cajun, After I posted I was going to take it back but ... what can I say.. We are like family here .. one person leans on another and help bring up the young ones .. lol .. Thnanks Both for understanding.. I also dislike ruffled feathers..



Joe


----------



## monty (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey, Joe!

The run up I-89 can be a real pretty trip. But if you want to see Vermont at its best, while it lasts, visit the Northeast Kingdom where I live, work and play.

Got ten very secluded acres and a small cabin. House to be built soon. I regularly have moose, deer, bear and other critters in my yard. Very much like the part of Maine where I grew up.

Again, enjoy your trip and stay safe!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## monty (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, now with all the family business settled I would like to take a moment to get back to business. In reviewing the posts by Noah, "nmayeux" I can only agree that Noah is definitely worthy of inclusion in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.  Gary, Iceman62, I wholeheartedly second your nomination.

If I remember correctly our mentor in this, Dutch, is away for a bit. Noah, patience and your induction is I am sure forthcoming!

Cheers All!
Monty


----------



## monty (Jul 2, 2006)

And yet another nomination comes to play. Although we do not know a whole bunch about him, he has been a solid poster and does exhibit good knowledge and a proper approach to our craft. That being said I would humbly submit Cheech for induction into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.
All parties please witness this nomination!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 3, 2006)

For his deligence in spreading the word of Thin Blue, I second the nomination of Cheech.  While waiting for the preliminaries to proceed through, I will tip a cold one in your name and honor.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 3, 2006)

Since Dutch couldn't decide who I was talking about last time I "thirded that nomination."  I will say I third the Nomination of JoeD617, Noah and Cheech.  I think all are highly qualified for this honor and I will be proud to have them as fellow members :!:


----------



## monty (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank you for your concurrence, Rodger! When the Grand Knight returns he will certainly confirm our candidates!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow- I go out of town for a couple of days and I miss out on all the discussion.

Monty, TulsaJeff, Cajun, Chi-Bill and et al have done an exceptional job in explaning what the OTBS is and does. Membership into the OTBS can be achived by self-nomination or by being nominated by someone else. The person that is making the nomitation need not be a member of the OTBS.


----------



## monty (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome back, Dutch! 

Happy to see that you are pleased with the way we kept the flock safe and sound! You were missed!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## buzzard (Jul 11, 2006)

i want to be jester of the otbs!!!!  when you look to hire one


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2006)

Hear Ye, Hear Ye, Knights of the Order-Lady and Sirs and those that have an interest in the OTBS-Heed and take notice that the petitions of nomination have been seconded and that they have been duly recognised.

Be it known that JoeD617, nmayeux and Cheech have had petitions made on their behalf for membership into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke . They each have made new members feel welcome into the Smoking Meat Forum Family. They have shared their knowledge with others and they continue to pursue and promote the Art of Smoking.

Let them enter now into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke and take their place of honor.

JoeD617, OTBS #30,
nmayeux (aka Noah) OTBS #31 and 
Cheech, OTBS #32 

Be it known that Brother Buzzard, OTBS #11 has asked to be the Jester of the Order; being that Bro. Buzzard does manage to bring a smile and can cause ones favorite libation to spew forth from ones mouth and nostrils with his wit and humor in his posts, I hereby appoint Bro. Buzzard as our official Jester.


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 11, 2006)

OK guys, you really blindsided me with this one!  I have not spent any time in this forum, and did not even know what the OTBS was until I recieved a PM from Dutch!  I am truly honored, and hope to live up to your standards.  Also, thanks for the kind words, and Ice, I owe you one! ;)
Sincerely,


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 11, 2006)

yo y'all,
is there a list with the current members and rankingsof the OTBS??


----------



## buzzard (Jul 11, 2006)

i nominate larry maddock for the otbs.....i never realized he was not a member....


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Great Jester,


Here is a list of the OTBS.

Order of the Thin Blue Smoke: 

Tulsajeff: OTBS #001 
SoFlaQuer: OTBS #002 
Earl D-: OTBS #003 
brianj517: OTBS #004 
larry maddock: OTBS #005 
srmonty: OTBS #006 
smokin_all_night: OTBS #007 
dacdots: OTBS #008 
crazyhorse: OTBS #009 
bearswoodshop: OTBS #010 
buzzard: OTBS #011 
Bob-BQn: OTBS #012 
bwsmith_2000: OTBS #013 
Ranger72: OTBS #014 
Sasquatch: OTBS #015 
Burksmoke: OTBS #016 
bigdaddyviking67: OTBS #017 
Scott in KC: OTBS #018 
markeli: OTBS #19 
jlloyd99: OTBS #20 
bekellog81: OTBS #21 
WillKat98: OTBS #22 
jminion: OTBS #23 
roksmith OTBS #24 
cajunsmoker OTBS #25 
Gremlin OTBS #26 
prplptcrzr2003 OTBS #27 
salmonclubber OTBS #28 
Iceman62 OTBS #29 
JoeD617 OTBS #30 
nmayeux OTBS #31 
Cheech OTBS #32 


_________________

Larry Maddock is #5 and I nominate him for assistant Jester due to his joke posts. :P


----------



## monty (Jul 11, 2006)

It is with great glee and a hearty laugh that I second the nomination of Larry Maddock as Assistant Jester of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. His humor is well founded and always amuses with taste and without ribaldry! Grand Knight please take note!
Cheers!
Sir Monty


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2006)

OTBS Member List

Monty, since I'm somewhat musically trained, which note would you like me to take?? 

If Larry Joe doesn't mind being the Assistant Jester of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke then it is with a big smile :D that I extend this honor to Larry Maddock, OTBS #005

Buzzard, Not every member has listed their OTBS # in their signature line. It's their option if they want to.

Cajun, Thanks post posting the list- I see I have a bit of editing to do. :P


----------



## monty (Jul 11, 2006)

Dutch, since I am also musically trained as well as talented it is my wish that you "C" what my intentions might "B" and stay "Sharp" with your wit as well as "keep in tune" with what's happening. No need to "pick up the tempo" so "fa" you have "kept up" as you have been "flat" out! 
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 12, 2006)

No problem Dutch,  I just want to be an instrument in the band :P


----------



## Dutch (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe that explains the drum roll I heard earlier. :P


----------



## monty (Jul 12, 2006)

Good one, Dutch! I Owe You!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 17, 2006)

Can I be a page or a squire until it is felt that I am worthy of being dubbed a knight???  I'll gladly haul, split and chunk your wood as you need and keep and eye on the temp for the all nighter smokes while all of the knights gather round the table with a tankard of ale.  I'll happily take care of the mopping as ye see fit, I'll keep the jester full of the ale to make sure he's keeping court the way a jester need be, and I'll certainly sacrifice myself by tasting the food to make sure it not be tainted or poisoned and that it shall never be consumed by a knight before it's time.  Be it beast or fowl, I shall not waiver!


----------



## monty (Jul 17, 2006)

Shellbellc, Michelle, after having reviewed your contributions to the forum and in light of your most wonderful plea for recognition by the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, I find it most compelling to nominate you for full membership in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. 
Grand Knight and all members please act on this nomination!
Sir Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 17, 2006)

Well Monty, I was kind of looking forward to having someone bring me a beer and split a little wood for me  :roll: ,  but if you insist I second your nomination.


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 17, 2006)

Here! Here! I agree wholeheartedly with Brothers Monty and Cajun. I third this nomination. Now, about that tankard of ale...

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 18, 2006)

Can't we get just 1 tankard of ale first?????      . . . . .     No?   . . . .     You sure?  . . . . .   Okay, I still agree with the nomination of Shellbellc to the order.


now I gotta go fetch my own tankard of ale,  be right back...


----------



## Dutch (Jul 20, 2006)

Gee, here I am reading Michelle's post and wondering "why does she want to be a squirrel?" then it dawns on me to put my glasses on IN FRONT of my eyes and NOT on top of my head and I see she wants to a Squire (I guess it would make since seeing as we have this Knight thing going on.) Sorry guys, I guess you'll have to fetch your own tankards and lift them in salute to Lady Shellbellc (Aka Michelle) OTBS #033.  Welcome Michelle to the  Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

Sorry for the delay in acting on this Good Sirs and Ladies. My most humble apologies. I received a promotion at work and kinda have been busy the last couple of days.


----------



## monty (Jul 20, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, Lady Michelle! Considering your enthusiasm for smoking and your most sincere plea for recognition by the OTBS I felt it my most compelling honour as well as a priviledge to nominate one so willing to assist as she learns! Take your place beside us as an equal, Lady Michelle! And remember! We are all here for each other.
As always,
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 21, 2006)

Fellow smokers,
Has anyone thought of calling a meeting of the OTBS?  I realize that we are few and far between, but maybe with a little time and coordination I could have the chance to give y'all a hard time in person.  Its just an idea, and something to think about.


----------



## monty (Jul 21, 2006)

Heya, Noah!

That very same notion has been knocked around in a thread in the "Events" section under "I'm not sure where to put this".

It is a heck of an idea and I am sure that some day it will be a reality. Not sure of when it would be possible.

I had an idea of forming up local teams for competitions. They would be like OTBS 1, OTBS 2. etc. Then have aprons made for the team that have the website and a as yet to be designed logo (Got some ideas there, too!)  on them. That would stir up some interest, get a larger membership into the website and probably lead to some gatherings as we get people on board who live closer than a day's drive. This is just a rough idea which needs some refinement. Your thoughts?

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 21, 2006)

Well Monty...
Your idea is great!  I like the idea of meeting new people, and competing with fellow members.  Also, it would be nice to have regular gatherings with those who live close by.  I guess, I was thinking on a bigger scale.  My idea was to pick a central location, and work a plan to get as many regulars as possible to attend.  Since some of us are on a tight budget, I was thinking a little bit in the future.  The meeting place would be a camp ground, or if someone had a place large enough to hold us for a weekend, then maybe we could stay there.  It sure would be nice to have a weekend with a bunch of fellow addicts hanging around.  A kinda annual pilgrimage type of thing.  But like I said, its just an idea...


----------



## monty (Jul 21, 2006)

It is a hell of an idea Noah and let's just keep it alive and see what comes out of it!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 21, 2006)

I can only speak for myself, but with enough notice, I know I can work it out, and I don't mind traveling. Besides I love meeting new people and many here already feel like "extended family" to me any way. Let's roll with it and see what happens... How 'bout it guy and gals...?

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 21, 2006)

Fellow Knights!!  First I would like to thank you all for my nomination as Knight!  I am certainly honored...secondly, I would like to say that if this get together comes to fruition, I will certainly pass a tankard to ye fellow knights!!  So let's all raise your spatulas, thongs, and mops have a cheer, and organize one of these get togethers!!


----------



## monty (Jul 21, 2006)

Errrr, uuuuuhhh, hmnnnnn........ Uh, Michelle, I think you mean TONGS,    :oops: 

Cheers!
Monty   :D

Edited to amend: If that be your true wish, Lady Michelle, then so be it with our hearty approval!  :D


----------



## joed617 (Jul 21, 2006)

Monty, If I had a choice to look at tongs or thongs .. hmm I'm betting thongs would win out some of the time .. 

Joe


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 21, 2006)

1st Congrats on the promotion Earl.
2nd if Michelle wants to raise her thong in our honor, then by all that is holy...... LET HER!

Welcome to the order michelle, it would be my honor to raise my tongs to you, and bring you a tankard of ale, if ever we meet.


----------



## monty (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, my brothers! I get the message! And I agree with both of you! Party hearty! You know I'm gonna!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## monty (Aug 5, 2006)

Be it known to all of the brothers and sisters of the SMF and especially to those of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke that I hereby nominate Smokemom for induction into the order. While a novice at her task she has absolutely convinced me of her worth to the order by single handedly and without word but by demonstration convinced her significant other of the true path of smoke. All members please take heed and comment accordingly!

All I would ask in addition to your excellent presence is the favour of learning your first name!
Most humbly submitted,
Monty


----------



## joed617 (Aug 5, 2006)

Monty I have to agree with you. Without the help and support of her husband she persevered and pulled off making her own smoker, She had also smoked a few meals and the folks including her husband was impressed. I second the nomination!

Joe


----------



## smokemom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the great words of support!!!!

My first name is Kathy!


----------



## monty (Aug 5, 2006)

You are most welcome and deserving, Kathy! Now, after your official dub by the Grand Knight would how would you prefer to be addressed? Lady Kathy, Lady Kathleen, Lady Kathryn, ......?

And BTW! In this venue "Lady" is equal to "Sir" as we pay respect and celebrate the difference! We are all Knights of the Thin Blue Smoke!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smokemom (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi,

I sent a reply but dont know where it went so i am sending another to make sure you get it!

I am truly honored and humbled by this!  I will try to live up to the name  Lady Kathy!!!!

Thank you for all your support and hours of fun!!!


----------



## monty (Aug 6, 2006)

Now all we are waiting on is the final induction by the Grand Knight himself! Anyone seen or heard of him?
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smokemom (Aug 6, 2006)

I shall await on the Grand Knight!!!!


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats on your new found nobility!  Now you have to practice looking down your nose and finding kegs... er tankards of ale...  I'm still looking for mine!:)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats Lady Kathy,

I am also impressed that you wouldn't give up and kept on smoking.

It always impresses me when someone converts or builds their own rig just so they can smoke.

I think you will be a welcome addition to the order.


----------



## smokemom (Aug 6, 2006)

thankyou for your kind words!  I am having such a good time!

I have spent all morning trying to figure out how to send pictures of my smoker and the brisket and so far i keep coming up empty!  any suggestions, guidance,counsel, intstructions are most welcome!

thanks


----------



## Dutch (Aug 7, 2006)

Okay, okay, I saw the nomination!!!  You know, when a feller goes and gets promoted to a stupi... er I mean a SUPERvisor he is expected to do some work or make it look like he doing some work! :mrgreen: Besides I just switched to broadband and have been setting up my laptop on a wireless network (my kids are now calling me a 50 year old geek  :roll: and my knees are too old to keep running up and down the stairs to use the wired 'puter).

To the business at hand-that being the nomination of Kathy (aka smokemom) into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke; Kathy, having been nominated by Sir Monty and duly seconded by JoeD617 and having the wherewithal and mettle (and metal) to construct your own smoker I welcome you *Lady Kathy* into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Enter and take your place within the Order.  Your number is OTBS #034.


----------



## monty (Aug 7, 2006)

By all that is true 'round the table of the faithful to the Thin Blue I am honoured to have you with us, Lady Kathy! 
Congratulations and keep up your superior efforts! Won't be long before hubby takes you shopping for "stuff" you need to keep at it!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## monty (Aug 7, 2006)

And to our Grand Knight! We are patient and aware of your overwhelming task! 
In other words, relax brother! We're cool!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smokemom (Aug 8, 2006)

I am proud to be #034!!!

thanks


----------



## joed617 (Aug 8, 2006)

Congratulations Smokemom <Kathy> You made it, good for you. I'll bet your hubby is surprised. Nice Job and well done, Did you figure out the pictures yet?


Joe


----------



## big-e (Aug 8, 2006)

Congratulations Lady Kathy I to want this honor bestowed upon me one day. When I learn Exactly to to make that perfect thin blue.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 8, 2006)

Big E, anytime you feel ready all you need to do is ask. Nominations are just another way to enter into the OTBS.


----------



## big-e (Aug 8, 2006)

when I'm ready!!  Not yet, still learnin' all the aspects of this smoker I got, but hopefully soon.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 9, 2006)

Lady K congrats and welcome to the ranks of the order.  You have earned a spots here with the skills you have displayed, despite your husband's snickers behind your back.  On your next cook, make sure you have him fetch you cold ones when needed.


----------



## smokemom (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks!

my husband is coming around!  He actually suggested that we smoke another brisket for a party that is coming up!!! and he used the word WE!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep, You to cook and him to supervise.  Don't let 'em pull a fast one on ya, Lady K!! :D


----------



## smokemom (Aug 10, 2006)

I will stay alert!!!


----------



## smokemack (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats, Lady K! I patiently await my appointment, which I shall requisition Dutch for after, and only after I conquer (in my mind) what I consider the "Big Boys"; Brisket, Pork Ribs, Pork Shoulder. I've done the brisket and shoulder. Both turned out well, but not _quite_ worthy. Tomorrow I attempt the ribs, spares. Then it's back to brisket and shoulder. Enough of me, congrats on the appointment.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 10, 2006)

When you feel you are ready let me know, I will be proud to nominate you for membership to the order.  You are soaking up knowledge, mightily in big sweet blue puffs.

Have a cold one, tackle them ribs, and remember....LOW and SLOW.  The meat should not be rushed.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 11, 2006)

Based upon the evidence shown in this thread.  I wish to nominate JMack for membership to the Order of Thin Blue Smoke.  I think that even thought he does not feel he is ready, he has been freely giving up his knowledge, and it appears, he knows his way around the grates.  I also wish to include that his humbleness, is actually a sign that he knows what he is doing, and has that quiet confidence to produce good eats...err, fine BBQ.

His BBQ Kung Fu is very strong.


Opps  I forget to include the link....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...ghlight=#12311


----------



## smokemack (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW! A nomination, what a fantastic early mornin' treat. Thanks Gary! I have a few more smokes that I would like to "nail", and I promise (to all) that I will continue to contribute and post. I've grown quite fond of the family here, and don't go a day without checking in. I am humbly honored by your gesture, again, thank you.


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 11, 2006)

I couldnt agree more, Gary. The photos of his recent success yesterday with both ribs and chicken are all the convincing I need. I whole-heartedly second your nomination. SmokeMack is most deserving of membership in our honored brotherhood.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## joed617 (Aug 11, 2006)

I also have to agree, JMack has been helpful to others and has proven he has mastered the thin blue smoke!!  


Joe


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 11, 2006)

Here Ye! Here Ye! Brothers and Sisters of this hallowed Order, be it known to all that on this day the eleventh of August, Two Thousand and six, that I, BrianJ517, *Knight of the Order of The Thin Blue Smoke #004*, do herby enter my nomination of TommyC for membership.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sir Brian, I second the nomination of TommyC  for membership to the Order.   His BBQ Kung Fu has also grown in leaps and bounds.  He is more than willing to help someone, less knowledgeable than he.  The Order would be proud to include TommyC in its ranks.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 11, 2006)

Be it known that I, Dutch, Grand Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke duly recognise and acknowledge the the nominations that have been presented and seconded.

Having reviewed the progress of SmokeMack and Tommy C and having seen first hand their willingness to share their knowledge of the Thin Blue with others; I accept these nominations for membership into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke and bid "Welcome" to Brother SmokeMack OTBS #035 and Brother Tommy C OTBS #036 into the Circle of Honor.


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 11, 2006)

Congratulations JMack and Tommy. Proud to have you counted amung us.

I'll be sure to raise a tall & frosty glass to your honor just as soon as I can unshackle myself from the grips of the daily job.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats JMack and Tommy C.  Welcome to the brotherhood of the Smoke 8) .  Don't worry Brian, I'm already off and I will drink a toast with my left hand for you and my right hand for myself.  (Hey, what's a brother for anyway 8) )


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 11, 2006)

Aww Man! You're killing me brother...you really know how to stick it to a guy :P 

Oh well, ten more minutes and I'm outta here...at least there's 15 gallons of liquid comfort waiting at home...

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks guys...I'm truely humbled with appreciation for the honor bestowed in me today! I raise a frosty stein to all  8)


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 11, 2006)

No beer, today,  I will toasdt the new brothers to the order with the aid of White wine.  I know it is different , but I want the salmon to really stand out.  I can always go get a beer after dinner.


----------



## monty (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome, new Brothers and fellow Knights!  Display your skills proudly, entertain graciously and offer your talents and skills to those who wish to learn!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smokemack (Aug 11, 2006)

As I raise my glass of home made Honey Lager (a work mate brews at home) here at work, I can't help but feel overwhelmed with emotion. You all have been so gracious to share, and kind (and quick) to help. Thank you! I shall strive for smoke nirvana, and continue to share with all who care to listen. I will continue to learn, as long as you all continue to teach.
#035 will proudly grace my signature from this day forth, and I shall not waiver from the rich history and fiber of the order.
Congrats to you as well TommyC. I am proud to be a member of the class of 06112006 with you. Thank you all!!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 11, 2006)

History?? We have History??? Guess this means that we need a Historian!! :D


----------



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

Aint it cool JMack 8)  I raise my stein to ya :D


----------



## monty (Aug 11, 2006)

And how would that play, Dutch? What would we consider as history and what would we consider as fantasy? Ya gotta start somewhere!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## monty (Aug 11, 2006)

Your attention, please,  all Knights of the Thin Blue Smoke! I feel it my honour as well as my duty to bring forth the name of Richard C Magnum, Vulcan75001, for entry into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Here is an individual, who by his humble approach and demeanor, has stayed below the radar of those who would otherwise recognize his worth and potential!
Grand Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke please review this nomination and all Knights please chime in your seconds!
Respectfully submitted with cheers!
Sir Monty


----------



## Dutch (Aug 11, 2006)

Gee Monty, Here I was thinking that you were nominating Richard to be our Historian!! I patiently await his seconding.


----------



## monty (Aug 11, 2006)

Perhaps, Dutch, that woujld be a good subject for a poll. If we truly want the position of Historian then we should vote on the person best suited for the position. Open up nominations and then tally the votes!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm thinking that since SmokeMack brought up the History part, HE could be Historian or at least gets my nomination!  :D


----------



## monty (Aug 11, 2006)

"As ye sow, so shall ye reap"! I could not agree more! But give the lad a bit of wiggle room!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Aug 11, 2006)

wiggle wiggle :P


----------



## smokemack (Aug 11, 2006)

Historian, 'ey. I think I like that! If it intails late nights, weekends and holidays...I'm in!! :D


----------



## monty (Aug 11, 2006)

With that said, SmokeMack, by the allegiance I bear to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke I hereby place my nomination of you, SmokeMack, as Historian of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.
Respectfully subnitted with cheers!
Sir Monty


----------



## Dutch (Aug 11, 2006)

Let's see, since I kinda nominated SmokeMack and Sir Monty nominated SmokeMack and if I second Sir Monty's nomination, I guess that makes SmokeMack our Official Historian for the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!!

Brother SmokeMack, get with Brother Monty-he'll bring you up to date on our illustrious history. (And don't go bending the facts to much) :D


----------



## monty (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's hoping Richard's nomination into the order does not get lost in all this hooplah!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## smokemack (Aug 11, 2006)

Two nominations? On the same day? My journey down this self indulgent path will be long, yet I am willing to endure the great pain of the trip so that we all shall not forget our forefathers (and in some cases, grandfathers) who started this forum. We will remember the many briskets, ribs, yard birds, fatties and abt's that sacrificed so much, all for the knowledge and good eating of the family. I won't let y'all down...
Hear, hear to the induction of Vulcan75001!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 11, 2006)

HERE HERE,  I do second the nomination of Richard  AKA vulcan75001, for membership in the OTBS.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 12, 2006)

THANKS ALL  for your consideration and nomination to the ORDER...I am deeply humbled..If inducted.. I surly will  try my hardest to uphold the high standards of fellowship set forth by the OTBS and this great forum...

Thanks again 
Richard


----------



## Dutch (Aug 12, 2006)

vulcan75001, having been nominated by Brother Monty and that nomination being seconded not once but twice, it is my honor to add you name to our every growing roster. Welcome into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, Brother Vulcan (aka Richard) and stand with your fellow Knights of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. You're OTBS #037, Brother Vulcan.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 12, 2006)

Dutch.. Thankyou

Brothers Monty, Rodger, and JMack.. Thank you...I am humbled and honored to join the ranks of the OTBS..I proudly stand among all my Brothers and Sisters in this great Order..

Thank you all again

Richard


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 12, 2006)

I would also like to submit Doug123 to the brothers for membership in the OTBS.  He has been very helpful to people needing help in the electric smoker forum and has posted faithfully good smokes and bad.


----------



## monty (Aug 12, 2006)

Brother Rodger I am proud to uphold your esteemed opinion of the effort put forth by Doug and with that I heartily second your nomination of him to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 12, 2006)

I missed alot lastnight. Cheers to the new brothers of the order in no certain order....Vulcan, SmokeMack, and Tommy C.  

Congrats to Sir Historian, may you be able to keep the story straight, and don't forget the longstand fight to destroy matchlight and all its evil variations, Brother we must keep this evil away from the grates and charcoal pans on this planet....

Okay, I just got up from a strange dream....


----------



## Dutch (Aug 12, 2006)

Rodger & Monty, I accept the nomination and seconding of Doug123. His knowledge of the electric smoker has helped numerous members with problems.

Welcome Doug as our newest Brother in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.
Brother Doug123, you're OTBS #038.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 13, 2006)

Congratulations Doug :D


----------



## monty (Aug 13, 2006)

Way to go Doug! You earned it by being helpful and considerate! Welcome.
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## joed617 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Guy's, I been busy with family stuff this weekend and haven't had time to welcome the new members to OTBS. Just wanted to say congratulations and thanks for sharing. If not for members like yourself this site wouldn't be what it is today! Keep up the good work and we'll all continue sharing and growing. 

Joe


----------



## smokemack (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats Doug. The order becomes 1 stronger...


----------



## smokemom (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks for the kind words!

I am smoking my first ribs as I type!  I'll let you know how they turn out!  Hope yours were terrific!


----------



## cheech (Aug 13, 2006)

I was so excited about being a knight that I had my wife make up a shirt with OTBS #32 printed on the shirt.

By the time she had it made up all the BBQ I had been eating I needed to get a larger shirt size So I still do not a shirt.

:(


----------



## smokemom (Aug 13, 2006)

congratulations doug and cheech!

cheech, sorry about the shirt! hope you get a new one soon!  send a picture when you do!  I think that is a great idea!  this is a great site! I think i may make an apron with smokemom on it!  My husband has been helping me make sauce and is getting into the smoking thing now!  He may need to get a name and join this forum!!!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 13, 2006)

Doug

Congrats...your doing a good job...keep it up..

Richard


----------



## doug123 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks everybody! 

I am honored to be a part of your group. I have never met a bunch of nicer or more knowledgeable people.

I will try my best to live up to the high standards of the OTBS.

Thanks!  :D 

P.S. Thanks for the nomination Rodger  :D


----------



## jlloyd99 (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been so absent latley that I have alot of new members to welcome.  So congratulations and welcome to all the new OTBS members.  Glad to see I have some more female company on here.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 4, 2006)

I nominate Meowey to the order of the thin blue smoke.  He has demonstrated smoking skills of the utmost abilities and is always available when a member or newbie has questions.

All the Knights of the Order of The Thin Blue Smoke say your Yea's and Nay's :D


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 4, 2006)

Rodger..
I whole heartedly agree with your nomination of Meowey to the Order of  The Thin Blue Smoke...an I second your nomination...

Richard


----------



## monty (Sep 4, 2006)

My stamp of approval for Meowey with a hearty Yea!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617 (Sep 5, 2006)

I 3rd or 4th Meowey .. he goes above and beyound the call of duty ...  He's been helpful to many on here.



Joe


----------



## meowey (Sep 5, 2006)

To the gentlemen who have placed me in consideration for this honor, I thank you.  I am humbled to be considered for this distiction.  All that I have learned from those who assemble here is cause for much appreciation on my part.  I have tried to share what I have learned with others.

Thank you!

Meowey :)


----------



## Dutch (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow, with that kind of recommendation and support
how can I refuse his nomination.  Being the Grand Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, I do hereby bestow all rights and privledges of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke upon Brother Meowey.  Welcome into the Order, Brother Meowey; you are OTBS #038.


----------



## monty (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to the OTBS, Brother Meowey! You have earned your place here by your fine example and dedication to the art of smoking meat but more so by your helpful encouragement of others.

Welcome!

Cheers!


----------



## meowey (Sep 7, 2006)

Folks,

I'm honored to be included in such august company.  I only hope that I am able to live up to the confidence that you have placed in me.

Thank you,

Meowey


----------



## icemn62 (Sep 7, 2006)

Congats and welcome to the order new members.  Must be some good BBQ in the backyards across this country...I wish I had some spare time, so I could sit out and add to that thin blue haze in the sky.  

Good work to all who have been enlisted to the order.


----------



## joed617 (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome Meowey, You made it to the OTBS. Now that you made it .. do we continue calling you Meowey?  You have helped many and deserve it.


Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations Meowey,

You certainly deserve it.


----------



## meowey (Sep 7, 2006)

JoeD617,

Why would you not call me meowey.  I think Sir Meowey sounds funny. 

 Actually Meowey was a cat that we had for about 10 years.  He was named by my younger son when that son was about 4 years old.  The day we got him (the cat, not the son), he wandered all around the house meowing and looking for his littermates.  My son said "He sure is a meowey cat."  So that's when his name became "Meowey the Cat.  He was a great cat!  We've had many different cats for over 30 years, and he was IMHO one of the nicest cats I've ever met.  We eventually lost him to feline diabetes.  He tolerated the insulin shots for a couple years before it became too much.  I have used "meowey" or some variation thereof for most all forums and bulletin boards that I belong to since that time.

Well, that was certainly more info than you needed or even wanted.

So what do you want to call me?

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard Meowey!  Cute story of your 4 yr old...


----------



## willkat98 (Sep 7, 2006)

Good to see you are jumping in and adding to the site Catman.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey Meowey,

love the kitty pic. :D 

Here is mine last Christmas;






She love's to decorate 8)


----------



## joed617 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sir Meowey, <laugh> Interesting story.. sorry about your cat .. We just lost one of ours a week ago due to getting hit by a car <long story> .. we have 2 other cats and they are huge .. Meowey works for me .. so it will be "Brother Meowey" lol 


Joe


----------



## jabo (Sep 9, 2006)

Just goofin', thought this was fun.


----------



## cheech (Sep 9, 2006)

jamiebodie,

I like the way you goof around.

I added #32 to it and is now my wallpaper on my screen (Is that ok that I use it?)


----------



## jabo (Sep 9, 2006)

Anyone can use it however they want.   Would you like a bigger better version to use as your wallpaper?


----------



## cheech (Sep 9, 2006)

Please I would love a larger version. If it is not asking too much please add a #32 on it too. I tried and does not look the best but can work


----------



## jabo (Sep 9, 2006)

Here are two for ya!


----------



## cheech (Sep 9, 2006)

Jamie you are the greatest 

Thanks


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 10, 2006)

Good work Jamie!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 10, 2006)

Meowey
Congrats on your induction...have enjoyed your posts and pics...

Richard

PS...Still have to do something with that damn tree of yours...


----------



## monty (Sep 10, 2006)

Be it known to all the Knights of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke that I find it proper to put forward the following nomination. 

With all due consideration to his enthusiasm and willingness to help as well as greet new members into the Smoking Meat Forum I hereby nominate "Up In Smoke", AKA Carl Greene, for admittance into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

Carl has been helpful, informative and displays a delightful sense of humor while at the same time apparently not taking himself all too seriously! His commitment to the art of smoking is apparent!

All members please notice and advise!

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 10, 2006)

Anyone with a signature like this_ *"The hearts of the innocent are best served with relish "* _was almost a lock anyway :D

I heartily second the nomination.


----------



## joed617 (Sep 10, 2006)

I third it ... hehehe  Carl has been helpful to many and willing to share his experiences .. Way ta go Carl!!


Joe


----------



## meowey (Sep 11, 2006)

Yay, Yay, Yay!

A true delight.

Meowey


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 11, 2006)

To my fellow Quersâ€¦I sincerely appreciate your nomination with the honor of inclusion into the hallowed ranks of the prestigious Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. I feel priviliged to have acquired so much knowledge through your replies and opinions. How could one not wish to pass on the same to others when given with such enthusiasm as yours? Thank you, one and all!


----------



## jabo (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats Carl


----------



## Dutch (Sep 11, 2006)

It is with great pleasure that I accept the nomination of Up in Smoke (aka Carl Greene) for membership into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. His willingness to assist new members and share his knowledge of the "thin blue".

Welcome, Up in Smoke, you're OTBS #039.


----------



## monty (Sep 12, 2006)

Carl,

Please accept my warmest congratulations upon being accepted into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! 

While you are a knowledgeable individual you go about your business here in a most humble and gracious manner! 

Welcome, Brother!

Cheers!


----------



## meowey (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Brother Carl!

Meowey


----------



## joed617 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Carl, Congratulations on making it to the BIG 40 .. :)  You deserve it .. and have earned it.

Joe


----------



## Dutch (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay folks, here is where I admit that I'm just a mere mortal. :roll: 

In comparing the OTBS master list of with what is posted in this forum I noticed that I had totally skipped over #038.  Those members affected please note and accept my most profound apologies! 

Brother Meowey, you are OTBS #038 and Brother Carl you are OTBS #39. 

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## monty (Sep 12, 2006)

Once again, Dutch, we admit to our own human foible...we are not perfect! But I truly enjoy folks who display humble honesty!

And speaking of humility, I have noticed recently that one new member of the SMF sort of stands out. I sincerely hope that he has a change of heart in the design of his avatar and that his attitude toward our humble clan changes soon.

I cannot possibly nominate nor would I expect any OTBS Knight nominate anyone who so brashly expects acceptance into our fold.

Nuff Sed!

Cheers to all!


----------



## doug123 (Sep 12, 2006)

Dutch,

Unless you kicked me out already, I am #38   :D


----------



## jabo (Sep 12, 2006)

My future hopes to be part of your group have just disappeared.  While it was only meant to serve homage to the group, and no harm was meant, only the hopes that one day I would be good enough to join.  You can bet your sweet butt that those feelings are now gone forever.

Jamie


----------



## monty (Sep 12, 2006)

Not necessarily! But take the message to heart, Jamie. Membership gains you nothing, earning it gains you something for yourself from deep inside!

Hang around, get to know us and be a part of the group and your time will come!
Cheer!

PS Ditch the avatar!  :D


----------



## jabo (Sep 12, 2006)

Amen, I only hoped to one day gain membership.  You should have taken it as a compliment.  Now you can do with it whatever you want.  I will stick around and try to help where I can and pick up what knowledge I can.  Be part of your group?  No thanks.  

You know, since this is obviously a huge misuderstanding on the part of some people who thought I was trying to be arrogant.  When in fact just the opposite is true.  Maybe next time a PM would be more appropriate than a public trouncing?  I guess there are those who know it all without asking.  

Jamie


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats Carl..
You came a long way real quick...you deserve it..

Later
Richard


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on being whatever # you are carl :D .  I have enjoyed your posts and your sense of humor.  

Dutch,  here's where #38 went.


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 12, 2006)

Allâ€¦I really appreciate your vote of confidence, and I shall endeavor to be a positive element in this ocean of enthusiasm. I thank you heartily.
Smoked pate of heart, anyone? :twisted:


----------



## Dutch (Sep 12, 2006)

My bad Doug, I somehow forgot to add your name and number to the OTBS Master list.

Here is a partial list of the recent OTBS members.

SmokeMack:  OTBS #035
Tommy C:  OTBS #036
vulcan75001:  OTBS #037
Doug123:  OTBS #038
meowey:  OTBS #039
Up in Smoke:  OTBS #40


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 18, 2006)

I would like to nominate SALBAJE GATO  aka Wildcat to the order of the thin blue smoke.  Anyone with the notion to deep fry a smoked rib deserves the recognition. :D


----------



## joed617 (Sep 18, 2006)

Any guy that can build a cool smoker like his deserves a 2nd!


Joe


----------



## monty (Sep 18, 2006)

There is another individual who is also deserving of nomination into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. I am proud to put forward *Gypc* for consideration of membership in the OTBS. 

His posts are usually accompanied by excellent photos which in addition to the drool factor also attest to his talent for showcasing his food. 

Gypc is also quick to share a recipe and to answer questions for others. Please join me in his nomination.

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 18, 2006)

And once again I wholeheartedly agree with you Monty.  I second gypc's nomination with pleasure.


----------



## joed617 (Sep 18, 2006)

Another good choice .. 3rd for Gypc


----------



## monty (Sep 18, 2006)

And sometimes there are those who are overlooked. I would at this time put forward *ultramag*, AKA *Chad*,  for membership in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Chad is very quick to welcome new members and he has posted a lot of great evidence of his skill, photos included! He shares his recipes with us and gives credit to others when due!

All Knights of the OTBS please take note and advise!

Cheers!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 18, 2006)

Monty, I'll second you on ultramag's nomination. 

As I'm feeling a bit under the weather, this will be short and sweet. 

Please welcome the following nominee's into the OTBS. . . 

Salbaje Gato: OTBS #041
Gypc: OTBS #042 
ultramag: OTBS #043 

Welcome into the Order of Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## monty (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome to the fold, all! You have proven your ability and have distinguished yourselves in a true and proper manner! Congratulations!

Dutch! I do hope you are feeling better soon!

Cheers!


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 18, 2006)

Huzzah! Welcome, Que Knights, Welcome! :D


----------



## doug123 (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations guys!!! :D


----------



## ultramag (Sep 19, 2006)

It is with great humility I accept this honor to be accepted into the *OTBS*. I would not feel anywhere near worthy if it weren't for the great tips and advice from those who have came before me and some from those yet to come. I will do my best to uphold the standards of Knighthood and above all never shame my Brothers in Smoke.

Once again thank you for the vote of confidence!!! Dutch, I hope you are feeling well soon, I appreciate all you do to keep us running smoothly.

Also, welcome and congratulations are in order for Salbaje Gato and Gypc.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 19, 2006)

Jezzz,
Look at all the good stuff going on ...

Congrats  to all...you are all most worthy of the honor...Good Job Guys...

Dutch...sure hope ya get feeling better soon..

Richard


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations to all :D


----------



## joed617 (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats folks .. you have earned it .. good job :)

Dutch, lots of fluids, plenty of rest .. and maid service helps also.


Joe


----------



## monty (Sep 19, 2006)

Excellent  advice, Joe! THink I'll make a phone call!  :D 

Cheers!


----------



## smokemack (Sep 19, 2006)

Finally getting caught up with all of the "goings on" here after my trip to AZ. Lots of new brothers in smoke to welcome. CONGRATS to all!!


----------



## monty (Sep 19, 2006)

Good to have you back with us, SmokeMack! Hope your trip was fun and comfy!

Cheers!


----------



## meowey (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats to all new members of OTBS!!

Meowey


----------



## cheech (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats to the new members [insert round of applause here]


----------



## Dutch (Oct 6, 2006)

Folks, I'd like to nominate SmokyOkie and jabo for membership into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

dickeydoo has been at this art for 30 years and has shared his knowledge of the Thin Blue freely with others.

jabo (formerly known as jamiebodie) knows his 'Que as well and has posted some out standing pics. 

I await humbly for any and all seconds to these nominations.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 6, 2006)

I second the motion on both candidates Dutch.


----------



## monty (Oct 6, 2006)

I lend my wholehearted "third" to both nominations. And at the same time apologize for my recent absence. I have been subject to an unexpected call to duty and have had time only to occasionally sandbag. Understand that "I'm Baaack!" 

Dickey you have been an asset to the forum and I am sure you will continue to be so.

Jamie your outstanding contributions to our forum have both entertained and enlightened us.

I sincerely hope to welcome you both into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke soon!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617 (Oct 6, 2006)

Congratulations Guys and welcome to the Order. I haven't been on much lately I been busy and today and for the past week I have this hellish cold <sniffle> .. 

Joe


----------



## up in smoke (Oct 6, 2006)

Congratulations, Dick and Jamie and I hope you both continue to do the voodoo that you do to make BBQ so well! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## jabo (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the honor.  Having Sir Monty's nod of agreement allows me to accept this honorable postion.  Thanks to Dutch and all the others for the nomination and seconds.

Jamie


----------



## ultramag (Oct 7, 2006)

DickeyDoo and jabo welcome to the order. Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## smokemack (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to the Order guys, congrats!!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 7, 2006)

It is my pleasure to add dickeydoobbq and jabo to the memberlist of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Please join me in welcoming our two new Brothers into the OTBS.
SmokyOkie you're OTBS #041 and jabo you're OTBS #42.


----------



## monty (Oct 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Guys!

Thank you for sharing your talents with us! The Order is stronger with your presence!

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 7, 2006)

Congratulation Guys :D


----------



## vulcan75001 (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats.. and welcome to the order..

Richard


----------



## meowey (Oct 8, 2006)

Way to go!  Congrats!

Meowey


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok, my turn.  As you can see in my avatar, I have what I feel is a thin blue smoke.... although this one is a little heavier than a lot of them, I do have a good control on it.  I have competed in my first official KCBS comp last month, and for a first timer, I feel we did pretty well.  

We had a great time, and learn a lot more.... next year we plan to give them a good run for their money.  We are right now planning on maybe 3-5 comps.  Time and extra money will tell for sure.

So, with all of this said, I would like to at least throw my bid into the hat to be an official member of the OTBS.

thanks,
Bill
Smoke-N-My-I's Competiton BBQ
http://www.xanga.com/smoke_n_my_i_s


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 8, 2006)

I most definitly will second you for OTBS Mr Grumpy :D   That is some great looking cooking you got going on there.


----------



## joed617 (Oct 9, 2006)

After seeing your pictures Bill I have to 3rd your nomination .. Looks great.. Don't forget what the judges are looking for .. "Presentation, Taste and Tenderness" The points are 1-9 and the Judges start you out with a 6 usually and you can go up or down from thier .. Good luck maybe you'll make it to the Jack Daniels cook off for 25 grand!

Joe


----------



## monty (Oct 9, 2006)

I must now put forward  q3131a for membership in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. His posts have been awesome for their photography as well as their exceptionally instructional content. All members please advise and be prepared to second this monination.

And a note to q3131a, would you please at least share your first name with us?

Cheers!


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks Joe,

Here are my scores if interested:
chicken: 788 879 688 767 767 778
ribs: 868 676 778 677 755 786
pork: 887 777 868 788 667 979
brisket: 877 877 865 765 765 854

The first number in each group is appearance, the second taste, the last tenderness.  The scores represent all 6 judges.

Overall points: 562.2854
chicken: 147.9998
ribs: 137.1430
pork: 149.1426 which is actually a tie for 3rd place, but we lost the coin toss
brisket:128.0000

Like I said, for the first time in a non-backyard comp, I don't feel we did too badly.  

The grand chamion's overall score was: 622.2848.  Right at 60 points ahead of us......

And the team ahead of us on briskets had: 128.0002, only 0.0002 of a point ahead of us...... 

Watch out next year........ :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: 

Bill


----------



## monty (Oct 9, 2006)

Mr. Grumpy, Bill, I was just reviewing your posts and checking out your website. What can I say but that I am truly humbled by your experience and abilities.

I fully expect that shortly Dutch will make your nomination into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke official. You are a most deserving and truly talented individual who's inclusion in the Order will lend tremendous strength to it!

Best wishes and good luck on the circuit!

Cheers!


----------



## ultramag (Oct 9, 2006)

I happily second srmonty's nomination of q3131a for induction into the Order. I'll also throw out a 3rd or 4th for mrgrumpy. Congrats on your recent foray into the competition arena Bill.


----------



## joed617 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bill, Not too shabby for the first time out of the box .. you faired well.. Now that you know what it's like you'll do better on your next competition..  but then again like I said .. those score are still impressive .. 

Joe


----------



## vulcan75001 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats on the nominations Guys...you both, certainly are deserving of it...
Richard


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2006)

I have read and I endorse the nominations to the OTBS of mrgrumpy and q3131a. Welcome into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke our newest Brothers-mrgrumpy (OTBS #43) and q3131a (OTBS #044).

Congratulations to a couple of deserving guys!!


----------



## mrgrumpy (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Dutch, 

I am most humbled to be nominated and accept the nomination.

Bill


----------



## monty (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome into the fold, Brothers Bill, and q3131a. (Would still like at least a first name!) Looking forward to your future participation and to the opportunity to learn a lot more from you.

Cheers!


----------



## ultramag (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations mrgrumpy and q3131a.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 26, 2006)

:oops:   :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :!:  :!: 

I am so embarassed. I just realized that I never posted thanks to those of you who nominated and accepted me into The Order.  I am also embarassed that due to my failure to post, I was not aware of other recent inductees, and for that reason did not congratulate them on their induction.

So here it is, belated as it may be:







Thanks guys, and congrats Bill and q3131a. (and we would at least like a word for a user name)


----------



## joed617 (Oct 26, 2006)

perhaps you had some thin blue moke in your eyes... :) 

Joe


----------



## monty (Oct 26, 2006)

Be it known to all Knights of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke that a certain individual is most deserving of our attention and as such deserving of inclusion in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

I speak of Mark of Southern California, AKA Nottooyoungtosmoke. Where most of us can just go out and buy our equipment, Mark had to save for it. Where most of us smoke as a fun thing Mark has set smoking as a goal. Where most of us smoke as a thing to entertain Mark has set a goal of smoking for a living.

Since Mark is a goal oriented young man and since he is apparently well on his way to achieving those goals I find  that one more encouragement would be to induct Mark as a member of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! 
All Knights and Knightesses  please take note and advise!

Most Sincerely


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 27, 2006)

Has Mark accomplished mastery of ability to generate TBS ?

And a word of caution to the young man.  Be careful when weighing whether or not to do for a living that which you enjoy doing for relaxation.  For if you do, what then will you do for relaxation in the future?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 28, 2006)

I second the youngsters nomination.  I think this post shows he can make the smoke turn blue 8) 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=2279

Now about the making your hobby a job question :shock: .  I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay, the young'un got something going that's for sure!! So with the nominations out of the way, I'm proud to announce *nottooyoungtosmoke* as the newest member to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke . NTYTS you are OTBS #045.

Welcome to the Order!


----------



## ultramag (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome to the Order nottooyoungtosmoke!!!


----------



## monty (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome the the Order, Mark!

I am impressed with your drive and the fact that you chose a wood burner to start out with. But, do not let your new hobby distract you too quickly! Stay in school, and master the book before you venture too far into the world! You'll be glad you did!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617 (Oct 28, 2006)

Welcome to the order Mark, I haven't been on all that much been busy setting up a BBQ and Blues restaurant .. Still no P&S signed due the to the fact that the rent quoted us is 300.00 less than the actuall rent and the sq. footage is 300 sq ft less.. so the we negotiations continue. Good news is that the owner of the building is on our side and loves the idea.. 

Joe


----------



## vulcan75001 (Oct 29, 2006)

Mark..
Congrats and Welcome...
Richard


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 30, 2006)

Mark, congratulations and welcome to the elite order.  Don't be intimidated @ the thought of starting out w/ a woodburner. It was with a woodburner that I learned about the TBS .  Those of uw that use the woodburner know well that it will create flavors that cannot be achieved in any other way.

        Tim


----------



## jabo (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2006)

Boy, have you ever had one of them days, weeks, months, or years that makes you think you can't do anything right?

Well, seems like I've done it again-went and gave Ultramag  OTBS #43 and forgot to add him to the masterlist (my bad).  Then I turn around and give mrgrumpy  OTBS #43. 

Please note the changes to member numbers below. The masterlist has also been updated. To see the masterlist click HERE.

Chad, thanks for bringing this faux pas to my attention.

*dickeydoobbq:  OTBS #41
jabo:  OTBS #42
ultramag:  OTBS #43
mrgrumpy:  OTBS #44 
q3131a:  OTBS #45 
nottooyoungtosmoke:  OTBS #46 *


----------



## joed617 (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like a senior moment Dutch :)


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, they happen. Seems to be more frequent than it used to be. :P


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 6, 2006)

To add to Dutch's confusion, I would like to nominate Gunslinger for membership in the OTBS.

He has been working a long time building his own rig, is cooking some good looking vittles up in them hills and has been helpful and welcoming to new members of the SMF.

I open the floor for seconds.


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 6, 2006)

I heartily second that nomination, Gunslinger seems knowledgable and I think an asset to this forum, with not only his humor but his values! :)


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 6, 2006)

Anyone fellow spoonbill and gar eater gets my vote!!!


----------



## meowey (Nov 7, 2006)

I too further commend the nomination of Gunslinger!

Meowey


----------



## ultramag (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too, me too!!! :lol:


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2006)

Okay, okay, I hear ya. . .since you all feel that Gunslinger deserves a place with the rest of us malcontents (oops  :oops: ) I mean us fine folk of discerning tastes (yeah!! that's what I meant to say) , I give my offical "okie dokie" to his nomination and assign Gunslinger OTBS #047.  

Welcome into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke Brother 'slinger!!


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 10, 2006)

Shoooooooooot, what'd I do now?
Let me start by saying, ' I did smoke that chicken, but I didn't inhale.'  
Second, 'I did not have relations with that Boston Butt.'
Oh wait. This is a good thing.
Well then, I would like to thank my wife for standing by me all these years, helping me to realize my dream. And I'd like to thank, Smokey the bear, Smokey Yunik, and Smokey Robinson for all their inspiration.
Seriously guy's, thanks to all of the members of this forum for making me feel welcome. You guys are the best.


----------



## joed617 (Nov 10, 2006)

Congrats Gun Slinger!!!  I have also heard that ex Sen Mark Foley never used a bookmark, He just bent the "Pages" over.  :)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 10, 2006)

ROFLMAO

Congratulations Gunny.


----------



## ultramag (Nov 11, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome to the *Order Gunslinger!!!*


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Congradulations Gunslinger..you earned the nomination.


----------



## smokemack (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats GS!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Nov 12, 2006)

Congrats Gunslinger..Welcome to the order

Richard


----------



## monty (Nov 12, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the Order, Gunslinger!

Cheers!


----------



## nottooyoungtosmoke (Nov 13, 2006)

thank you for the concern! but couldnt i just be relaxed all the time? (im kinda laid back as it is) 
....hmm im a little late, but i thanks for all the nominations! i would be proud to be in the OTBS


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome to the club Gunny, congratulations!

Tim


----------



## q3131a (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd like to thank the Academy...

Hey, no one told me...


----------



## q3131a (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you. 

My name is Mike. I updated my profile.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations again *Mike*. We thought maybe if'n ya had to tell us your name you were gonna hold out.


----------



## smokemack (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrats Mike, Welcome to The Order!!


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome to the brotherhood Mike, and nice to meet you (by name)

Good Wishes, and Good Smokin',
Tim


----------



## q3131a (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks all. Glad to be here. 

I've got 1 boston butt, 16 lbs or ribs and 2 racks of baby backs in the freezer. Think I need to do some more Smokin'.


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 5, 2006)

Nobody here's holdin' ya back.  Git after it!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 17, 2006)

Hear Ye, Hear Ye.....

It is my opinion Brothers and Sisters that we have a long overdue member ready to join the Order. I thought he already was a member, but it appears I should probably think less and do more.

I put forth this nomination of *cajun_1* for full membership status in the *Order of Thin Blue Smoke*.

Cajun_1 has posted plenty of evidence (aka food porn) to showcase his skill at the craft. He is always ready to help answer questions as they arise on the boards and is a very positive presence in the forum in general.


----------



## meowey (Dec 17, 2006)

I would like to second the nomination of cajun_1 for membership in the order.  His posts are quite a pleasure to read.

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## icemn62 (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats to all who have jined the order since Last I took count.   It is nice to know the order's rank continue to swell, and there appears to be an abundance of Think Blue Smoke over the Land.

Can not wait for a day off, because I seem to be feeling a cook session in the NEAR future.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2006)

Having read ultramag's nomination of cajun_1 and duly noting that the said nomination has been seconded by moewey, I hereby add cajun_1 to the  Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Please join me in welcoming cajun_1 to the  Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.  cajun_1 your member number is  OTBS #048.


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to the society Caj.  And may the smoke be with you!

Tim


----------



## icemn62 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome  cajun_1,  I would hoist a flagon of ale in your honor, but the job kind of frowns on that type of behavior.  I will have a few in your honor when I get home tonight.


----------



## abraxasil (Dec 18, 2006)

Many congrats, cajun_1.  Your posts have been an inspiration and your knowledge more than helpful.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to the Order of Thin Blue Smoke *cajun_1*. Congratulations, you are a most worthy appointee.


----------



## q3131a (Dec 19, 2006)

I too would lift a flagon of ale to you. But, alas, I drank all the ale already. I guess you can't have your ale and drink it too. But, I will lift a martini to you as I have a brand new bottle of Titos!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Dec 19, 2006)

I had plenty of ale, but no flagons to drink from :cry: 

So I just drank a few cold beers instead. :D   

Congratulations to all the recent OTBS members


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 19, 2006)

I drank 6 in honor of your induction last night.  The other 6 were just for good measure.

Season's Greetings,
Tim


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Gentlemen, After spending the past 4 days in Mr. Dutch's neighborhood (he got dumped on last weekend. About 6" of snow), and returning home to my own new snow, I find that a new honor has been bestowed upon me. Order of The Thin Blue Smoke # 48.
I wish to THANK everyone who spoke in my behalf for this honor. ( I haven't read the actual post ).
I will do everything in my power the live up to this great honor.

                               THANK YOU
(oh-oh, The color blue didn't work. I'll work on this.)


----------



## monty (Dec 23, 2006)

Welcome to the Order, Cajun_1! 
You certainly deserve to be included!

Cheers!


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 23, 2006)

Well put! Congratulations! A pleasure to have ya here! :lol:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 6, 2007)

Just happened to notice that someone who is very deserving of membership in the OTBS has not been nominated.

I hereby nominate Illini for membership in the OTBS.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 6, 2007)

I will definately second Illini's much deserved nomination into the Order.


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for being on the ball Cajunsmoker


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 6, 2007)

I totally agree.  Most of Illini's posts have been very helpful and informative.  I think Illini is deserving of the nomination and membership into the OTBS.


----------



## msmith (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats Cajun_1


----------



## Dutch (Jan 7, 2007)

Having taken another look at Illini's posts, I agree that he deserves the recognition for all the advice and help he has given.

Welcome to the ranks of the Order of The thin Blue Smoke Illini. You are on the roster as  OTBS #049 .


----------



## ultramag (Jan 7, 2007)

Congratulations and Welcome to the OTBS Illini. You are a great addition to the forum, not too mention the ring leader of the electric guys.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Order Illini. your posts have been helpful to all. Please continue. I agree with ultramag, the ring leader of the electric guys. Again, Welcome.


----------



## monty (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS, Illini!

While I have not been contributing much lately I have kept an eye on the place and your induction into the OTBS is well deserved!

Congratulations 
and 
Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 7, 2007)

Illini

Congrats and welcome to the Order...you certainly deserve honor...

Richard


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 8, 2007)

congratulations Illini 8)


----------



## illini (Jan 8, 2007)

Well you would not believe this week :P 
On Jan 2nd I had my first Hole-in-one on a 150yd par 3 with two credible witnesses.      One witness was my best friend and the other was the club manager which made it extra sweet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Guys I am thrilled, to say the least, to be accepted in your order!
Admittedly my expertise, in smoking, is not well rounded as most of you probably are aware.

I was fortunate enough to have a little experience with my electric smoker and the information was sorely needed by quite an amazing number of new owners.     I found it fascinating to try and help them with their problems and now a few of them will be teaching us all some new tricks in the future...have noticed some good posts from them.

Thanks for showing your support, for my nomination, to each and every one of you :!: 

So since you have honored me I will proudly serve as I can in the nitch that has been carved out for me.

Sincerely,   Marvin (Now you know :D )


----------



## illini (Jan 8, 2007)

Please don't think I have cut and run....The wife and I are off to Florida for a couple of weeks to enjoy the retirement years and yes to play a lot of golf.

As Dutch has said...Hey someones got to do it!

Take care and hold the fort, or castle, so to speak :oops:


----------



## Dutch (Jan 9, 2007)

Marvin, Go and have fun and try to hit some more "hole in ones".  BTW-don't let the Snow birds talk you in to staying unless you can hook up with a 'puter and stay in touch.

Safe travels to you and the Mrs.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 9, 2007)

Marvin,  I think I speak for all of us OTBS brethern when I say that we are humbled that you would take a trip to florida just to celebrate your induction into our brotherhood. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Welcome to the inner sanctum.
Tim


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 24, 2007)

Brothers and Sisters of THE ORDER OF THE THIN BLUE SMOKE...I humbly put before you the nomination of a most deserving member of this great forum...I nominate DeejayDebie....she has more than demonstrated her knowledge of the fine art of smoking...her willingness to help and share is most admirable ...
What say you...

Richard


----------



## buzzard (Jan 24, 2007)

i was going to do that myself.  her knowledge and helpfulness is more then deserving.

i second


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 24, 2007)

I third on the same grounds as afore mentioned, plus the fact that she's a dedicted Qer, inventive sort, farm girl, plays the banjo, grows hops(and probably brews beer too)

Why not make it official Dutch.

 :oops: It just dawned on me that she might not want to be quite that closely affiliated w/ a scrufty lot like our own.

How 'bout it Deb?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been looking over her posts and was thinking about tossing her name into the Nomination hat and it looks like ya'alls had beat me to it. 

Seeing as I'm the Grand Master of this "scruffy lot", the least I can do is accept the nomination and proudly declare deejay debi an official member of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Congrats, Debi you are  OTBS #050.


----------



## illini (Jan 24, 2007)

(Whispering)Hey Earl you need to give Debi a number!

(Loudly) pleased to have you standing next to me!  Congratulations

Well the # wasn't there when I posted...Just like me....always in a hurry!


----------



## ultramag (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to the Order Debi! The big #50. Congratulations.


----------



## joed617 (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations Debbie,  How does it feel to be the BIG 50?


Joe


----------



## smoked (Jan 24, 2007)

I cant think of any two other more deserving for the otbs initiation..... one of these days maybe I can sneak into the order as well  :)


----------



## Dutch (Jan 24, 2007)

Moving on to other official business. . . Some of you have seen some of us sporting the OTBS Member logo in our signature line and wonder "How can I get that?" Well, it's easy-just send me a check for eleventeen dollars and 59 cents and I'll send you the SECRET CODE (Shhhh!!) you gotta keep it a secret!!!

Okay, I won't charge ya for it!!! Copy the URL addy at the bottom of this post and go into your "Profile" page and click on the Signature tab. Place the cursor where you want the logo to be and paste the URL addy. Remember to remove spaces between


----------



## Dutch (Jan 24, 2007)

I know, I know-my forgetter was working overtime, so I had to jump over to the Roster page to see what the next number was!! Somehow I managed to do a double post but that's taken care of now too also even! :P


----------



## msmith (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats Debi heres a big Texas {{{{ HUG}}} for ya.

Illini you get a big tx style {{{ Hand Shake}}}

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 25, 2007)

Is anyone aware of any reason that Smoked fails to meet the criteria for membership in the brotherhood?  If not, then I would like to nominate Smoked for consideration .

Tim  BTW, congrats Debi!


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 25, 2007)

randy, thanks for the nomination. i already sent dutch a pm this morning nominating marvin (msmith).
so i guess i second marvin's nomination. 

edit: seconding marvin's nomination.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 25, 2007)

Just to see how confused I can get Dutch :P ,  I would like to also nominate GoFish and Pyre for membership.  Lets see how high old Dutch can count  :lol: .

Also congrats to all the other new members.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 25, 2007)

I want to send my humble apologies to everyone here.  I keep forgetting abt this thread, and just don't get here.

So congratulations to all of the new members.

I will be doing my part on April 27-28, 2007 in Norfolk,VA at the slamminbbq competition.  If anyone is in the area, stop by and we will chew the fat for a bit.  Then I am looking at another one in Chesapeake, VA in May.

Keep on smoking, and keep on keeping on.  The smoking bug has bit, and I  have caught the worst case of want to that I think there is.  It is so bad, that on Monday, my day off, it is suppose to be 38* for a high, and I am gearing up to do some competition style chicken.  Just sniff the air, and stop on by.

Bill


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 25, 2007)

bill, new year's eve i was smoking a turkey in the rain, while it was 42Â° degrees outside.  last week i was sick off my butt, smoking a brisket while it was in the 40's. at least it wasn't raining then.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jan 25, 2007)

Is this cooking/smoking in the rain or what????







How ya like that hurry up and made make shift cover???

Bill


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 25, 2007)

Rodger
I'll give you a second on Gofish and Pyre...
Richard


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 25, 2007)

lol, bill. i moved my smoker under the covered area of my porch that night. it normally sets in the open.


----------



## msmith (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the nomination fellows It means a lot. I would like to second the nomination for Chris Harper, GoFish and Pyre.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 25, 2007)

Hear ye, hear ye, Let it be known that the nominations for membership into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke has been noted and acknowledged by the Grand Knight for the following: msmith, chris_harper, GoFish and Pyre. Please join our humble ranks and continue to promote the Art of smoking food! Welcome Brother Knights, please note your roster numbers below-

msmith:  OTBS #051
chris_harper:  OTBS #052
GoFish:  OTBS #053
Pyre:  OTBS #054


----------



## Dutch (Jan 25, 2007)

Dickydoobbq-I sent you a PM!


----------



## msmith (Jan 26, 2007)

Gentlemen thank you for giving me this honor. I could never be more proud than knowing that im a member of this wonderful family. Congratulations to my other brothers that have gotton this same honor.

Im at a loss for words.


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 26, 2007)

thank you brothers for bestowing on me this honor. congrats to my other brothers that have gotten this honor too.


----------



## msmith (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok im stumped how do i copy the OTBS to my profile.


----------



## illini (Jan 26, 2007)

Congratulations to *all* the new members....Hope you have a long and happy relationship here. :? 

msmith if you look back about 1 day in this thread "Dutch" gives the lowdown in one of his posts.....Send him the eleventeen dollars :twisted: LOL


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 26, 2007)

marvin, type this: 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 without the spaces between


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats to all the new members

Richard


----------



## ultramag (Jan 26, 2007)

Ya'll sure been busy around here today. Congratulations to all and welcome to the *Order*.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Congradulations Debi, We are honored to have you among us.


----------



## monty (Jan 26, 2007)

A hearty welcome to all the new members of the OTBS! I have mostly been sandbagging along lately and listening and learning from all of you. An impressive lot you are! 

Congratulations and may the Thin Blue be forever with you!

Cheers!


----------



## bubbly top bbq (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats to all on your recent inductions.  In my short time here, I've enjoyed and learned alot from everyones posts.


----------



## pyre (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you for the nomination and adding me to your ranks!  I consider it an honor to be a part of such an upstanding group of people.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Guys! I am totally honored by this nomination and will do my best to prove that bestowing the honor and privilege of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke  was not in vain.

I am obsolutely shocked. Congrats to all the new inductees also!

 :shock:


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow...I need to stay home more often.  Quickly going through my e-mail last night and saw Debi's nomination, but it seems that I missed the rest of the nominees. My wholehearted apolizies.
       Welcome to all of you to the OTBS.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hear Ye  Hear Ye...... Members of The Thin Blue Smoke.  After duly considering this next nomination, I believe we have overlooked a valuable person.  PigCicles  He has shown his valuable knowledge many times over. His posts are informative and helpful. I feel he will be an asset to our community.  I hearby nominate PigCicles to The Order of The Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

I second that nomination


----------



## ultramag (Jan 27, 2007)

Good eye cajun. I am happy to second the nomination of PigCicles for induction into the Order.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, fine Cheech, I'll third it then! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2007)

I've been looking at some of PigCicles post recently and have been thinking that he should fit right in with this merry band of smokeaholics!!

So (drum roll please)!! I happy to welcome PigCicles as the newest member of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Congrats, PigCicles you're roster number is OTBS #055!!


----------



## ultramag (Jan 27, 2007)

Congratulations PigCicles! Welcome to the OTBS.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 27, 2007)

PigCicles..Congrats....


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 27, 2007)

Congrats PigCicles!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Congradulations PC


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 27, 2007)

congratulations PC :D


----------



## monty (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome, PigCicles!

I have enjoyed your posts!

Cheers!


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 27, 2007)

I didn't even know I was being considered. Thank you very much for the honor. I proudly accept the OTBS badge.

Keep Smokin


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 27, 2007)

congrats pc.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 27, 2007)

Shocking isn't it! WOW!


----------



## msmith (Jan 27, 2007)

Congrats to ya PigCicles


----------



## bud's bbq (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations all!!!


----------



## dgross (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats to all of the new inductees and thank you for all of your generosity in sharing tips and tidbits with all of us-we are grateful! Enjoy all of the kudos, they are well deserved from what I've read on this site  :D ! Once again, Congrats and thanks for all of the hard (yet usually deliscious  8) ) work!! Daun


----------



## meowey (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats to all recent new members.  Although I haven't posted in a while, I have been trying to read the forum a couple times a week.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## illini (Mar 5, 2007)

The Nomination by *SmokeyOky* in support of *Smoked *was made in January 2007 and presented here for credit and relevance.

Brothers and Sisters we have overlooked someone who has shown devotion to his talents, expertise in his smokes, Knowledge in his pursuits, and a willingness to share!

Therefore, considering his many informative and educational posts, I _renominate_ *Smoked* for inclusion in the OTBS.

What say you?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 5, 2007)

And I resecond his nomination.  He is a valuable member of the forum for his sausage making skills, not to mention his wit
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 6, 2007)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 6, 2007)

Here! Here! Smoked has definatlly contributed alot to the forum in many ways and is always willing to share his experiences and experiment!

I also nominate Smoked!


----------



## smoked (Mar 6, 2007)

I appreciate the nominations!!!!!  I will eagerly await the crowning and work on my acceptance speech!!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 6, 2007)

I also nominate the two inducties . I feel their smokin' talents are worthy to the Brotherhood.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeppers Coz too! I missed that one!


----------



## smoked (Mar 8, 2007)

I'd vote for coz and mohuntr also....but I'm not a member yet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   which brings up the question...anybody seen dutch lately....hope he is either okay or at a competition!!!!!


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 8, 2007)

you don't have to be a member to nominate someone. i second (or third, or whatever) the nominees.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 9, 2007)

I was wondering who could nominate, elect-select etc.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 9, 2007)

It's my understanding that anyone can nominate another person, or if you wish you may nominate yourself.


----------



## smoked (Mar 9, 2007)

so anybody can nominate then.......however it must be accepted and granted by Dutch right?


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure but I think that's correct. He's the one that sent the email!


----------



## smoked (Mar 9, 2007)

so now up for nomination is, coz, mohntr and myself......now we await for dutch to review and accept!!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 9, 2007)

I second if that's what we're waiting for...Smoked...I can't believe you weren't in this before!!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry folks, been a bit under the weather for the past week and haven't felt much like doing anything. 

Now down to the business at hand: the nominations of smoked, coz and mohntr! Having reviewed their posting and having seen their willingness to share information about the art of smoking, I find each of the nominees worthy to stand in the circle of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Welcome Brothers and fellow Knights!!

smoked: OTBS #056
coz: OTBS #057
MoHntr: OTBS #058


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad to see you up and feeling better Dutch
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congratulations to all the new members of the OTBS


----------



## monty (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke Mohntr, Coz and Smoked! I have enjoyed your posts and appreciated your participation in making this great site even better!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats Mohntr, Coz and Smoked! It's great to have you aboard!









Hope your feeling better Dutch - had us worried there!


----------



## msmith (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats gentelmen to the order.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats to all the new members...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dutch .. Glad to see you are feeling better....


----------



## mohntr (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW!  Thank you everyone!  I bow to honor those who nominated and accepted me!  WHooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooo!!!

MoHntr: OTBS #058


----------



## smoked (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Dutch, I know the feeling as i've been struggling the past few days myself with something.

I appreciate the nominations from everyone, this is an amazing honor to be accepted into such a fantastic group......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This also proves the little lady is right to be jealous of the site, I obviously spend alot of time here and not with her!!!!


----------



## illini (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to each of you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




May you carry the honor and responsibility well


----------



## meowey (Mar 10, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ultramag (Mar 10, 2007)

Congratulations smoked, MoHntr, and Coz! Welcome to the *Order*.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 10, 2007)

Congratulations to you all.


----------



## coz (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow,that was an unexpected honor.Many thanks to all! I hope I can help as many others as I have been helped.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations Smoked, Coz, and MoHunter. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep Smokin


----------



## smoked (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey, can anybody think of a reason why tonto1117 should not be inducted???????  if not, then I do so nominate!


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't see any reason why not.. I second the nomination and further I nominate her hubby Bud as they are a set.


----------



## smoked (Mar 11, 2007)

I think I hear a "hear hear" on this....


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am looking forward to getting down the THIN BLUE SMOKE , and becomming a member of the "OTBS",, i will do my best to uphold the  honor !! take care


----------



## Dutch (Mar 11, 2007)

smoked and Pigcicles, it's hard to to give recognition to one member of a great team so without futher ado-join with me in welcoming tonto117 and Bud's BBQ as our newest Order of the Thin Blue Smoke members!! Even though they are a great team, I have given them thier own membership number.

Theresa, your roster number is OTBS #059.
Bud, your roster number is OTBS #60.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats Guys


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats all.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats to everyone...


----------



## monty (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations Bud and Theresa! I have enjoyed your posts and your participation in the SMF. This site is built one active member at a time. And here we have scored a deuce! Welcome!

Cheers!


----------



## meowey (Mar 11, 2007)

Well done!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you all so very much. It is truly an honor to be invited to stand among you. We look foward to keeping the smoke Thin and Blue.


----------



## bud's bbq (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow!  Really appreciate talking to you guys about the art of 'q'ing.  Tonto and I have learned a ton.

Looking forward to Clinton this Summer.
Thanks to you'all, I truly appreciate the meaning of  "Thin Blue Smoke"!

bud

P.S. Tonto and I are tipping one to celebrate!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 11, 2007)

Gee I thought she was already in! Sorry Theresa!

Definatelt 2nd nomination!








Opps guess I'm late ... Congrats Theresa and Bud!


----------



## monty (Mar 11, 2007)

Uhhhh, Bud, Tonto, Just ONE???
(Or one at a time)

Cheers!


----------



## illini (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations to the team members 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Who's the team boss??


----------



## bud's bbq (Mar 11, 2007)

okay, so a couple of JDs and 'tinis.........

bud


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations to "the team" tonto and bud

Keep Smokin


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 11, 2007)

lol...that is still a rib-bone of contention


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 11, 2007)

Now your talking Bud


----------



## ultramag (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats Bud and Theresa.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 12, 2007)

congrats all new members! remember to update your sigs!


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just returned from my Oregon trip...Congratulations to all the new members. Keep the Thin Blue Smoke forever flowing...


----------



## msmith (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats Theresa and Bud


----------



## Dutch (Mar 12, 2007)

A while back, Salbaje Gato (Wild Cat) expressed an interest in joining the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, but alas, nothing ever came about as a way of nomination. Having reviewed his posts and knowing his excitement for good 'que, I'm nominating Salbaje Gato for membership into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.  As Monty would say "Let's git'er done"!


----------



## msmith (Mar 12, 2007)

Dutch I second the nomination.


----------



## meowey (Mar 12, 2007)

I too think we should "get 'er done".  I also second the nomination of Salbaje Gato from one cat to another.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## monty (Mar 12, 2007)

And Monty Sez "Git'er done!"  Sabaje Gato has been a very interesting and helpful participant and he certainly has a lot of enthusiasm for the thin Blue! Love that smoker he built! Dutch, I wholeheartedly second the nomination!

Now get busy, Dutch!

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought he was inducted a while back?  Must be this old timers disease kicking up again
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Since you were nominated this time by the Grand Poobah
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , I won't second the nomination, I'll say congratulations
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## Dutch (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, that was a fast 3 "seconds" (haha, get it??) anyhoo, it is my pleasure to induct Salbaje Gato into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! Brother Gato, your roster number is OTBS #061. Welcome to the OTBS.

Ya know-having all the acronyms show up in *GREEN* sure messes with things that oughter be blue! Oh well!


----------



## ultramag (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats and Welcome to the *Order *Salbaje Gato.


----------



## monty (Mar 12, 2007)

Heya, Wildcat! Its about time we made this right! Welcome to the Order and may the Thin Blue be always with you!

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 12, 2007)

I deleted a post the other night because I couldn't get OTBS to come up blue
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I both congratulate Wildcat and apologize. I went back and searched the back threads and found that I told him in a thread other than this OTBS thread that I would nominate him and then failed to do so. I apoligize for this oversight on my part.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 12, 2007)

Wildcat, glad to have you in the circle of smoke. Smoke On Brother!


----------



## msmith (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats Gato


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Congratulations and Welcome to the OTBS


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 12, 2007)

Gato..Congrats...


----------



## Dutch (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought he had been inducted into the Order too, Rodger. I looked and looked through the Order roster but didn't see the ol' Wildcat listed. Don't beat up on ya to hard-this getting old routine sucks for me too!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 13, 2007)

Dutch...If I may sir...
Go to page #34 of the OTBS thread...post # 332...that is the one where Rodger nominated Wildcat.. then on the same page...post # 338, is where you announced the induction of Wildcat..as member 41...had to check back...because I too thought he had already been inducted....


----------



## Dutch (Mar 13, 2007)

Well fer crying out loud (we need an icon of a butt being kicked)!! Yep you're right Richard, â€œright there in black and whiteâ€. . . â€œplain as the nose on my faceâ€. . .â€œas pretty as the cute little mole on the Mrsâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s (never mind!!) Once again I done went and made somebody a member of the Order and didn't put 'em on the Master Roster. Oh well- so as not to screw up everyoneâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s roster number after #040, Wildcat please pardon my oversight and accept my most sincere apology and please accept OTBS #061, in the spirit that it was offered.

Thanks!


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 13, 2007)

i
Iam truly grateful to be part of such a distinguished group . i hope that i can give a fraction as much as i recived from you all.  dutch  im glad youre feeling better, and larry., i aint mad at cha.  thanx again


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 13, 2007)

Dutch, if I am reading the post that Vulcan specified and comparing it to the master list, it looks as if gypc was also left out of the list.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I always wondered why he didn't list himself as OTBS, but I know it is a personal preference to list it or not.   Would you please check into this as gypc is very much worthy of inclusion.


----------



## bigal (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't want to be a turd here, although I do enjoy it :), but I have some questions, comments, and requests.

Question:  What all do you have to "master" to join the OTBS?  The normal chicken, ribs, brisket, pulled pork?

Comment:  I like have'n goals, this is one of them.  I've had great smokes, but look up to the people in the OTBS, and others of course.  I feel like I "could" nominate myself, but that is too easy.  I need to earn it.  Just my opinion.

Requests:  Easy for me to sit here and ask for this, so I will.  I'd like to see another step, level, what ever you may want to call it.  This would separate, lets say Dutch from BigAL.  I'm not near the smoker/cook as Dutch, therefore why should I be at the same "level" as Dutch.  This would also help newbies, and oldies, to know if the guy(lets use BigAL again) is just a green turd and gets lucky sometimes, or if the guy(if I may use Dutch) has many perfect smoke'n sessions under his belt.  A good example is make'n your own recipe, ie wicked b.beans.

Just some thoughts, don't want any competitions, just goals.

I am not going to nominate myself until I have made great ribs 3 times in a row.  So far, my ribs taste like _________.  I'm also working on a fish item as we speak, salmon.

As I am a turd, I have now pinched this one off and you will now be taken to your regularly scheduled progam.  Thank you


----------



## Dutch (Mar 13, 2007)

Like I mentioned to Monty, I really beginning to hate page #34!! 

I remember making gypc a member of the Order, the fact that I assigned him a number is proof of that. IIRC, that was the week that I was sick with the flu and a sinus infection and was trying to function in a drug induced stupor (that's my story and I'm sticking to it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!) 

Gypc- OTBS #062 is yours, Bro.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations gypc!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



[size=-3]©2 [size=-3]©20 [size=-3]©2002 by[/size]
[size=-3]clicksmilies.com[/size] 02 by[/size]
[size=-3]clicksmilies.com[/size] 002 by[/size]
[size=-3]clicksmilies.com[/size]


----------



## ultramag (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome again gypc.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 13, 2007)

Al, Although you don't have to "master" any of the meats, a good foundation of Smoking Knowledge helps. As for nominations, I was going to toss your name into the ring because I feel that you know your stuff and deserve the honor. But if you want to wait a bit, I'll honor your request.

As for adding another level or step to the Order, I'm open for ideas, but don't plan on seeing anything happening anytime soon! Was the above posts have pointed out, I'm having trouble keeping the current list straight! I think that looking at a persons "Joined Date" could give a green turd (your words-not mine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) an idea of a Order member's Queing level.


----------



## bigal (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds good Dutch.  Yes, I'd like to wait.  Once I get ribs right, then I'll talk to ya.  It would be an honor to join the OTBS, but as I said.........I want to earn it.

Thanks Dutch, keep up the good work.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats again Gyps!


----------



## msmith (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats Gypc welcome to the order, keep the thin blue rolling and the music flowing.


----------



## msmith (Mar 14, 2007)

I would like to make a nomination to the royal order, I know he has been helpful in many ways and always will be. I would like to see Big Al become a part of the family in The Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 14, 2007)

Marvin, check out page#58 (post #'s 579 & 580). I offered to nominate BigAl, but he said he's not ready quite yet and would like us to hold off on his nomination. Said he'd let us know when he's ready.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 14, 2007)

I feel we have overlooked a valuble member of our forum for inclusion into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke in Zardnock. He has allways given help and advice when needed, and with his knowledge operates that monster smoker of his "Puff" with ease as well as turning out some incredble Q!! 

Therefore I hereby nominate Zardnock.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 14, 2007)

I second that Tonto,  I wanted to nominate him but since we are both from La. I preferred that it come from someone else.  I knew it wouldn't take long for someone to recognize his expertise


----------



## msmith (Mar 14, 2007)

Well I will 3rd the nomination.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 15, 2007)

See, tonto- it's not hard to nominate someone!! Like I said-you wouldn't have any problems getting Zardnok's nomination seconded! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So without any further delay- Join me in welcoming Brother Zardnok as the newest member of the  Order of the Thin Blue Smoke . He is another member that has been long deserving of this honor!! 

Brother Zardnok is OTBS #063.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats Zardnok and puff! That was a real nice tutorial!


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Congradulations Zardnok and Puff.


----------



## monty (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to the Order, Zardnock!

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrat's Zarnock and Puff!!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations Zardnock!


----------



## illini (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome *Knight Zardnock* to the Order!

Wow, that sounds medieval


----------



## msmith (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to the order Zardnok


----------



## ultramag (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats Zardnok.


----------



## zardnok (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the honor.  This site is a wonderful tool for each of us to use to share our knowledge, experiences, triumphs, and tribulations.  I have learned SO much since joining this site.  I only hope I can impart a third of that wisdom onto new members so they can perfect their barbecue skills.

And now for an anecdote from my life, I began reading at an early age and as such, was a much better speller than other kids my age.  During the 3rd grade I was entered into a spelling bee where I won my school competition and went on to the county spelling bee.  I made it to the final two, but I hit a snag...  My word.  Spell "Barbecue".  Now we all know and love barbecue, but it tormented me in the third grade because I spelled it "Barbeque", just like I had seen it on so many Que joints throughout the south!  I was WRONG and lost, and such began my quest to perfect "Barbecue".  I have never misspelled it since then, unless on purpose, and my quest to perfect my "barbecue" is still not complete, although the spelling portion seems to be pretty much down now.  Anyways, 30-something years later, whenever I type the word Barbecue, I remember back to my 3rd grade spelling bee where it got the better of me, now thanks to this site 30 years later, I am getting the better of it!


----------



## bigal (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats Zardnok!  You deserve it!

Great story too.  Butt know i musts whatch mi speling.  :)

I really enjoy stories about the people "behind" the smoke.  Little more personal than just pics & recipes.  Gives me a good idea about the person.


----------



## starsfaninco (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, you did better than I would have...  BBQ!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations Zardnok
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





StarsFan I probably would have spelled it "Good"


----------



## goat (Mar 20, 2007)

I am requesting to be included in the ring of honor of the OTBS.  I hope the attached pic qualifies me.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll nominate ya goat. Don't know if I am a respected member of the order, but a member none-the-less.

Goats posts are informative and judging by his website, he has plenty of experience in the TBS.
Anyone second?


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with Gunny.. Goat will be a fine addition the the order.. I second the nomination.


----------



## msmith (Mar 20, 2007)

I will third the nomanition for brother goat.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 20, 2007)

Deer horns and Christmas lights
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , he's gonna fit right in


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 21, 2007)

For sure 

Goat is a great smoker and teacher and sausage maker too! I nominate him too!


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 21, 2007)

From what I've seen, from your posts and your website, I'd also say that you would be a great asset to the OTBS.
Ya got my vote.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






               Now ya gotta teach me sausage.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ditto with the above, and a........ Bump


----------



## goat (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to the Horney Moose Saloon.  It comes complete with sacked beer cans, an old dryer hose, and a deer feeder on the table.  Come right on in.  Nothing pretentious here.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 21, 2007)

Folks, this was sent to me via PM, thought I'd post it here for your comments!

Goat, I've noted your nomination and the seconds, you're in buddy!! I'll take care of the details in a bit-on my way to a meeting.


*My Perfect Smokin session* 
My best smokin session was the day my wife had me do a chicken, I rubbed the outside of the bird with olive oil, and used a rub of Paprika, bown sugar, Kosher salt, and pepper. It smoked over Black Cherry and we made darn pigs of ourselves, we ate the whole thing in one sitting. The other one was last 4th of July when we created Cyndi Burgers (my wifes name & idea) Ground chuck, crumbled bacon, shreeded coljack cheese, and lea & Perins smoked over Hickory. This time the guests mad pigs out of themselves. This year they are bringing the goodies (and beer) and I smoke. I am really getting into this hobby aand I would like to be considered for the *OTBS*. Thank you I also love this site and I've only been here a few days.

Skeeter


----------



## msmith (Mar 21, 2007)

Goat welcome to The Order of The Thin Blue Smoke


----------



## illini (Mar 21, 2007)

Goat, really appreciate your pictures, stories and expertise.

Welcome to a worthy member of the OTBS


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 21, 2007)

Congratulations Goat.  The Horney Moose Saloon looks like my kind of joint.  You can't get thrown out, cause your already out


----------



## meowey (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome Goat to OTBS!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Goat...Definitely a unanimous vote there, who could argue with the picture of your TBS!!



  Funny!!!


----------



## monty (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to the Order, Goat! We are all proud to have you stand with us!
Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 21, 2007)

Congratulations Goat and welcome to the Order.






May your smoke allways be Thin and Blue. 

How about a round of Goat Meatballs for everyone


----------



## guido (Mar 21, 2007)

Grats, Goat. Now to work on getting in there myself!  
Your saloon looks great... nothing is complete without beer! (Or your beverage of choice!)


----------



## goat (Mar 21, 2007)

I can't hardly drink without cooking.

Thanks to everyone.  I hope that I can help in some way.  I am not a competition cooker.  The only competition team I help with is "The Holy Cow Cookers" and that is at one cook-off - PARTY IN Houston, TX.  You can see the results of this on my blog page @ www.darylecoates.com .

Once again thanks to all.  Do I hear a Here - Here?


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 21, 2007)

Goat
Congrats.. and welcome...


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats Goat.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 22, 2007)

Congrats, and welcome to the Order goat.


----------



## chris b (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all, I am new to this forum, but definitely not new to smoking. I have been smoking for several years now, and although I have humble equipment... A CharGriller Super Pro with SFB, I turn out what is in my opinion some pretty darn good Q. So much so that I have friends and family constantly tell me that I need to compete. Although I don't feel that I am ready for this step, I have picked up some invaluable tips over the years from several BBQ, and Smoking related sites. I have developed my own rub that everyone seems to like better than most others that we've tried, and I make my own sauce every time I cook. I have used existing recipes, as well as my own and have had some great success. I have collected thousands of Q related recipes, and I try them often. I am both loved and hated in my neighborhood for the aroma that permeates through the area when my fire is going. I have indeed achieved the thin blue smoke on most occasions, however there are those days that anyone with much time under his belt will tell where everything seems conspire against you to ruin your labor of love. Keeping with the pre-requisite of this post, I will have to say that my best, most zen like day q'ing so far was the first day that my ribs came off the smoker in only what I can describe as perfect. There were ten of us eating that day, and several of them curse me even now for ruining what previously was a pleasurable dining experience for them at some of the better known rib serving restaurants in the area. I have made what I thought was better since, but the fist time for me was the best. Like many that i have come across during this journey I am completely hooked. I see myself at 80 standing beside some smoke breathing contraption (cause god knows I try everything I can get my hands on), with an oxygen tank and a spray bottle full of apple juice. HAPPY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you would, please accept my request to join the order.

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## reflect (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi,

I am also humbly requesting inclusion.

I have been an avid griller for 2 decades. I started smoking two years ago. Since then I have joined the KCBS as a member and judge. I have only judged for one year. The competitions are sparse in my neck of the woods but I have submitted to any that are within 150 miles radius of my home town. I also take extreme pride in my abilities and share whole heartedly with the neighbors (If I didn't I think they would steal the meat right off the smoker some days).

I plan on starting an information web site this summer to help share the wonderful world of smoking.

I have also turned on two friends to the way of life (They first started hanging out and bringing the beer).

I don't participate too much on the board but believe me I learn every time I come here.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## Dutch (Mar 23, 2007)

Skeeter & Reflect, I'll second your nominations. You both have contributed greatly to this Forum.

Drum roll, please!! Without further delay, I present to all those who peruse our humble pages our newest inductees.  Join with me in welcoming our newest members (though some of you have jumped the gun 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )!

Brother goat; OTBS #064
Brother Skeeter; OTBS #065
Brother Refelct; OTEB #066


----------



## skeeter (Mar 24, 2007)

I humbly accept the nomination to this regal order.  And in celebration I plan on sacrificing a chicken to the great smoking gods tomorrow, and if they don't want it, I'll eat the sucker


----------



## monty (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome to the Order, Skeeter and Reflect! You have demonstrated your abilities to us and more importantly your have participated in the forum welcoming new members and offering advice. You have earned your seat! 

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats Goat, Skeeter and Refeltc to the wonderful  OTBS!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 24, 2007)

Chris B, I've sent you a PM.

Also, please stop by the Roll Call section and introduce yourself to the SMF Family!

Thanks!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 24, 2007)

Skeeter, how can you send some sacrificial chicken to the smoking godâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s if you donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t have mine or Montyâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s addresses???


----------



## msmith (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats to all the new members.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 24, 2007)

oops, I guess that 2 de-merits.  I will punish myself by eating my goodies with store bought sauce, that will teach me.


----------



## monty (Mar 24, 2007)

Skeeter I see that you have repented and all is forgiven! All kidding aside, enjoy your time with us!

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome to the Order, Skeeter and Reflect! 

May your smoke always be Thin and Blue.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 24, 2007)

I hereby nominate Big Al for membership into the OTBS. He has successfully accomplished "RIBS". Do I hear a second?(no matter what he says)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 24, 2007)

I second ya Tonto, and I think Dutch should just give him a number and tell him to suck it up and like it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













I've already told him in another thread but , Kick Azz ribs there AL


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 24, 2007)

Just have to third it....Al.. ya can't get out of it this time...those ribs really look great....


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 24, 2007)

Skeeter and Reflect...congrats to you two guys...welcome to the order...


----------



## bigal (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'd like to duplicate it tomorrow, but doesn't matter to me.  More of a personal thing I guess.  OTBS or no otbs, want the kids to ask me to make some ribs.

Don't rush Dutch, I'll be 100% sure by Monday or this time Sunday.

Could get there w/out the help of all the people here.

I'd like to thank my parents, w/out them I'd not be here.  I'd like to thank my taste testers Mindy, Cole, and Haley for going thru some tough times I'd also like................oohhh sorry, not an emmy huh? :)

After the ribs will be try'n my own "recipe".  Something nobody has ever done.  I'm think'n BBQ'd Tumble Weeds!  or maybe BBQ yucca plant w/elm tree leaves........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, sounds tasty.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 25, 2007)

Big Al you've done good and been very helpful around here. It's not about experiance it's about being a leader, helping others along, sharing you experiances - you've done that!

AGAIN - we nonimate Big Al!


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to all new members


----------



## monty (Mar 25, 2007)

It is with gret pleassure that I put forward the name of Dionysus, aka Ron of Vancouver, for membership in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. 

Ron, you have displayed an honest talent for smoking meat and have really impressed the entire forum with your wilingness to share, your enthusiasm and that super blow by blow description of the preparation of that most delightful Pork Crown Roast!

Do I hear a resounding second?


----------



## gofish (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll second that Monty!


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 25, 2007)

You beat me Randy..so I'll 3rd the nomination..


----------



## gofish (Mar 26, 2007)

While we got Grandpaw Dutch working on his OTBS roster, I would like to nominate Peculiarmike.  His antique ECB has proven that the smoker is indestructable!  He has offered help, and likes to show off his talents with detailed information and pictures.  He fits right in.  Any seconds??


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 26, 2007)

How'd we miss "ol rusty" ?  ...wait..that's his smoker...I second..


----------



## monty (Mar 26, 2007)

I was thinkin' exactly the same, Randy! I am honored to second the nomination of Peculiarmike to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

Cheers!


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 26, 2007)

Aw gee.................  THANKS! A real honor to be among the best!
Now what do I do?


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sit back, relax and wait for Dutch's blessing........I'm thinking he's a bit busy right now with work and the new arrival of his grandaughter


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 26, 2007)

I heard that. Takes a while for the "new" to wear off. They take a lot of spoiling.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 26, 2007)

You're correct Theresa- Thursday things went to heck in a hand basket when our Access Control system crashed and burned. Since this system was administered by our IT Support, I had to rebuild the system from starting with a new CPU and harddrive. The guys that work for me could only standby and watch since they weren't with the Company when the system was first built. Once I got the ground work done, they re-entered all the Cardholder information Thurdsay night. Friday I just had some minor system tweeking to do and things are running fine now.

Mike, little Maddie was spoiled before she even got here! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



 

Now to the business at hand!! Several individuals deserve recognition and they all should have been recognized long before now!!

Big Al has been nominated before but he felt that he wasnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t ready to join our humble circle and asked to be admitted when he felt he was ready. Since you have been nominated AGAIN, Big Al, there is NO dodging the inevitable- Please welcome to the Order- Big Al. Brother Al, your roster # is OTBS #067. 

Dionysus (Ron) and Peculiarmike have been stalwarts here at SMF, doing whatever they can to make SMF a happing place. Also, welcome these two fine individuals in to the Order. Brother Ron your roster # is OTBS #068. Mike, your roster # is OTBS #069. 

So here we have our latest inductees into the Order. Guys, please take a few moments and update your tag line with your roster numbers and feel free to add the OTBS Logo in there as well.

Now I got to go-got a dozen things to do here at work before I finish for the day and start my vacation and spend some more QUALITY (i.e.: spoiling) time with my new granddaughter!!

Enjoy!


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations to Big Al (ya turd), Dionysus, and Peculiar Mike and welcome to the Order.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations Big Al, Dionysus and Peculiarmike and welcome to the ORDER. 

May your smoke always be THIN and BLUE.


----------



## bigal (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you all, couldn't have done it w/out the help of so many.  Great to be in w/the rest of the OTBS TURDS(Terribly Understanding Respectable Distinguished Smokers).................HA!  And you thought I meant "poo"!  Dirty, dirty minds!

Thanks Dutch, good luck at work.  Give Maddie a great big hug from all of us.


----------



## monty (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome, Brothers! The Order of the Thin Blue Smoke has gained greatly with your induction!

Cheers!


----------



## bigal (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey guys, we're not pledges anymore.  Time to start hazing!!!


----------



## bud's bbq (Mar 26, 2007)

Big Al, Dionysus, and Peculiar Mike - Way To Go!  Look forward to your continued input and insights.  Look forward to enhancing the fine art of Qing.  

p.s. Big Al, you are now the high mucky muck turd!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations guys. Welcome to the OTBS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





edit - wish someone would fix this deal about the OTBS always being green:>(


----------



## short one (Mar 26, 2007)

Congradulations Al, Ron, and Mike.Thanks for sharing your wisdom and ideas with those of us with less experience than you. May the Smoking Gods be with you. Here's to all of you[cold beverage of choice] "TOAST".  Steve


----------



## monty (Mar 26, 2007)

Let's try  O.T.B.S.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Monty


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 26, 2007)

Well Congratulations Big Al, Dionysus and Peculiarmike! A well deserved group of *O.T.B.S. *inductees I must say!


----------



## monty (Mar 26, 2007)

Rodger, even though the periods work and allow for a color change would you rather we have the "magic library" recognize O.T.B.S. as the geen thingy or would you think that we could just live with it as is? Everyone else is welcome to chime in.

Cheers!

PS This is something we would have to pass by Jeff.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 27, 2007)

Big Al, Dionysus, and PeculiarMike welcome to the Order. Monty, for what my vote counts I think it OTBS is best left as an acronym on the list so the new members know what it is easier.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 27, 2007)

For what it's worth, I kinda miss the ol' blue OTBS. That's the reason I've been using "Order" more 'cuz it stays *BLUE! *I can live with seeing OTBS with periods O.T.B.S -at least it's the right color. I hope this one can stay out of the acronym library.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 27, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## reflect (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks all for the warm welcome. May we all educate those who do not know about smoking.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 27, 2007)

and i would add "make masters out of  those that do,                                                                                                                                                                                '


----------



## vulcan75001 (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats Guys...Welcome to the Order.....


----------



## coz (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to all the new members.At the rate they are multiplying Dutch will run out of numbers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 28, 2007)

Why thank you Richard I'll take one of those ....


----------



## da pigman (Mar 28, 2007)

Dutch take a look at my Pics I posted...Have cooked over open campfire, dutchoven,  indirect grilling,  deepfryer,  Pigroaster,  electric smoker.....one day you might list me in the order........


----------



## Dutch (Mar 29, 2007)

Impressive indeed, Pigman.

Here is the criteria for nomination into the Order ffrom the "What is the OTBS" thread.

The"Order of the Thin Blue Smoke" was created to honor those members that have helped others in the pursuit of the Art by sharing their knowledge. Though most candidates are nominated by a member of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, anyone can nominate someone for membership..

Here is the criteria that is looked at in in considering ones "application/nomination" to the Order-
Active in the Forums
Willingness to share tips and info with others
Willingness to make new members feel welcome in the Forums
A sound knowledge of the smoking art


----------



## dionysus (Mar 29, 2007)

Just back from a short business trip ..... what a GREAT surprise and honor. Thank you all ....


----------



## monty (Mar 30, 2007)

I would at this time present to the forum and the members of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke the nomination of Oillogger for membership in the O.T.B.S. 

He has been active in the forums sharing recipes and experiences and also sharing bits of information related to the subject. Oillogger has made an effort to welcome new mwmbers and he has displayed an excellent ability to turn out quality "Q".

What say ye all?

Cheers!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 30, 2007)

I am happy to second that Sirmonty!!!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 3, 2007)

Monty & Tonto, Oillogger is another one of those members that is deserving of this recognition. So without further delay, join me in welcoming Oillogger into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Oillogger, your roster number is OTBS #070.  Congrats, Oillogger!! The next round of cold drinks is on you!!


----------



## goat (Apr 3, 2007)

Congrats Oillogger, welcome to the Order.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 3, 2007)

Congrats Oillogger!


----------



## monty (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the Order, Oillogger! You are most deserving!

Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 3, 2007)

Oillogger..
Congrats and Welcome to the ORDER...


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome Oillogger


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 3, 2007)

Congrats all.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## lovetosmoke (Apr 3, 2007)

Congratulations Oillogger


----------



## msmith (Apr 3, 2007)

Congrats Oilloger


----------



## ultramag (Apr 3, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the *Order *oillogger.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats Oillogger


----------



## ultramag (Apr 24, 2007)

I would like to at this time bring forth the nomination of Squeezy (Paul) into the *OTBS*. He has been a member for quite some time and has shown his abilities are above and beyond the level of worthiness of inclusion into the *Order*. 

What say Ye Brothers and Sisters? Shall we summon the Grand Knight?


----------



## msmith (Apr 24, 2007)

I will second that nomination Chad.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 24, 2007)

I will 3rd that nomination for squeezy


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I told him I'd bite, so.......................


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 24, 2007)

Damn ya beat me! I'll third that or forth it or whatever.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 24, 2007)

I would also, at this time, like to put forth the nomination of teacup13 to the OTBS..his willingness to share, and the skills he has demonstrated, surly has earned him a spot among the ranks...What say you....


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 24, 2007)

I am happy to second that nomination!!!!!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 24, 2007)

well thank you guys/gals... even just being nominated feel good


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulation's Teacup
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Darn, i think i'm the only one left in Mich who isin't a member yet...........i'll put in my time like the rest of u have
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




BTW, congrat's to u too Squeezy, i have learned much from both of u in my short time here!!!


----------



## oillogger (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been popping in at lunch and after dinner for a while.  I did not notice the private message to me about the OTBS membership until today.  Thanks and Yippie!  I will endeavor to uphold the honor of the title.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry Teacup I thought you were a member already. I'll renominate Teacup!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 25, 2007)

Sometime ya just miss those little messages! Congrats!


----------



## squeezy (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your help and faith ... I'd still be scratching my head wondering ... what went wrong! ... if it weren't for all of you ....

Thanks again ... and congrats to the other inductees!


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats again oillogger. May your smoke always be Thin and Blue.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 25, 2007)

At this time ... and because I have been accepted into the OTBS ... I would like to nominate bbq bubba int the OTBS 

He has shown that he has the right stuff !!!

What say all of you?


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 25, 2007)

I would love to second that nomination!!!! 

Let's all remember that Dutch has to give his blessing and approval . 

But pushing the envelope, congrat's to all.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 25, 2007)

Oooops! ... got carried away.

My humble apologies to the powers that be .....


----------



## monty (Apr 25, 2007)

Having communicated with The Grand Knight himself I have to urge a bit of patience. He is currently beset with a massive project from the major source of his income and will be a few days getting to the formalities.

So, please comtinue to review your fellow forum members posts and perhaps we might have a few more nominations for when Dutch can turn his full attention to us.

I will add my second or whatever to all the nominations presented and look forward to more.

Cheers!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 27, 2007)

As
Monty mentioned I've been just a tad busy work wise lately. My boss decided that our Operations Manual needed to be revised and updated. 

CAUTION: Never ever tell your boss what you're working on!! 

My boss called me one sunny afternoon two weeks ago just to talk and he asked what I was up to. Like a BIG dummy, I told him I was updating my copy of the Ops Manual (designed to be Site specific) as we have an audit coming up in June or July. We talked about other things and then hung up. 5 minutes later I get an e-mail alert and when I opened it I read that the boss decided to form a committee to revise the dang Ops Manual and he went and made lil' ol' me the committee chair. Oh and he gave us three weeks to come up with a draft of the updates and revisions!! Thank heavens for tele-conferencing!! The three other members on the committee are in Dallas, El Paso and Seattle.

Yesterday we finished with the revisions and updates, now all I have to do is get out my blue pencil and proofread it and it’s basically done. I’ll send it off to the boss next Tuesday and wait for the changes to comeback that he wants incorporated into the Manual.

It’s unique how you folks work! Monty sends me a PM about putting up some nominations for the OTBS and you folks start putting up nominations before Monty can post anything. So now to the business at hand-

Squeezy, Teacup13 and BBQ Bubba have been nominated for membership into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke by your peers. You have shown your knowledge of the Art of ‘Que and smoking. You each have shared tips and great pixs of some great looking food.

Join with me in welcoming Squeezy, Teacup13 and BBQ Bubba as the newest inductees into the Order.

Squeezy: OTBS #071
teacup13: OTBS #072
bbq bubba: OTBS #073


----------



## monty (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome Squeezy, BBQ Bubba and Teacup13! Your induction into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke is most deserved! Keep on doing what you have done for us and with us!

Cheers!


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome to the Order Squeezy, teacup13, and BBQ Bubba. Very deserving and you are with us.

Keep Smokin


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 27, 2007)

Congratulations Sqeezy, Teacup and BBQ Bubba. Welcome to the Order Of The Thin Blue Smoke. May your smoke allways be Thin and Blue!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Don't ya love it. Remember Dutch, no good deed goes unpunished!!


----------



## dionysus (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrats Squeezy, Teacup and BBQ Bubba.

And Squeezy, it's always nice to see another Canuck has made the Order


----------



## goat (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS, Squeezy, Teacup13 and BBQ Bubba.  I'll drink to that.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 27, 2007)

I humbly accept my induction into the OTBS, thanks to my new friends for the nominations, and will try to be a good role model for our new members, proud to be part of the family!!


----------



## squeezy (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks to everyone here in SMF ... you're all the greatest!
Getting the OTBS under my belt, just makes me want to get better and better ... still much to learn. The fun is in the practising ... and with the SMF family, I will improve  and share with all.

Thanks again for my nomination and induction


----------



## squeezy (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Dionysus ... in a large country like ours, it feels kinda funny to be a minority.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 27, 2007)

thank you thank you.... i always get a pleasure sharing my experiences and all the pics i take of my food...

i feel great pride to share this title with the other OTBS members

thanks again and may your smoke always be blue

Congrats Squeezy and BBQ Bubba


----------



## coz (Apr 27, 2007)

Big WELCOME to the new members!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illini (Apr 27, 2007)

Would like to welcome all the new inductees 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We are Honored with your presence....May you all have a long and happy time here!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrats Guys...
	

		
			
		

		
	






...Welcome to the order...


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrats Squeezy, Teacup and BBQ Bubba!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 28, 2007)

Congratulations guys


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 28, 2007)

I humbly submit for your approvel..... Linescum and Shortone . Both well deserving Q'ers and brothers in the thin blue.  What say you?


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

I would like to second those nominations ... what say you all?


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 28, 2007)

To All New Members:   Welcome to the OTBS.


----------



## monty (Apr 28, 2007)

I agree with the nominations and give my support to their induction into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. 

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll second that! Both Linescum and Shortone have been very supportive and contributed a good bit to the forum!


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 29, 2007)

As the newest member of the OTBS ( i have voting rights now, right?)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





i would like to support the nominations for Linescum and Shortone, both have shown fine Q'ing abilities


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

I believe Dutch said anyone has voting/nomination rights. He has just final word on it. I think that right ...


----------



## ultramag (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS Squeezy, Teacup, and BBQ Bubba. Congratulations!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Dutch (May 3, 2007)

Going to make this one short and sweet, having received the nominations and looking over some of their past threads, I concure that linescum and Shortone deserve a place within the Order.

Join me in welcoming linescum, OTBS #074; and shortone, OTBS #075 as our newest members.


----------



## monty (May 3, 2007)

Welcome to the Order, Linescum and Shortone! Your induction is well deserved!

Cheers!


----------



## short one (May 3, 2007)

I would like to take this opportunity to thank all the folks for their help and support. This is a complete surprise, as with the hours I've been keeping at work, I had no idea of the nomination. Tonto, your a sly one aren't you. I just hope that I can continue to represent the OTBS in a worthy manor. May the Smoking Gods be with all and your smoke be thin and blue.  AGAIN THIS IS A COMPLETE SURPRISE.   THANK YOU


----------



## bbq bubba (May 3, 2007)

Congrats shortone and linescum
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 well deserved to both of you!!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

Congrats shortone and linescum!


----------



## gofish (May 3, 2007)

Welcome folks!


----------



## squeezy (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations Linescum and Shortone ... you both are most deserving of this honor!

Hip hip hooray!


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 3, 2007)

Congrats Guys...Welcome to the OTBS...


----------



## cajunsmoker (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations guys


----------



## goat (May 3, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS, Linescum and Shortone. I'll drink to that.


----------



## tonto1117 (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations Linescum and Shortone. Welcome to the Order!! 

May your smoke always be Thin and Blue.


----------



## linescum (May 3, 2007)

I humbly accept this great honor..although i have acheived the ZEN of smoking several times i still have a whole heck of alot to learn from all the masters in this great forum..

 I sit back and watch and learn and try too pass on any knowledge or helpful hints. i wish i didn't have so darn much to do this weekend because this definitly call for a celebratory ribfeast,,only the SHADOW knows


----------



## cajun_1 (May 3, 2007)

Congrats Linescum & Shortone


----------



## camocook (May 4, 2007)

Congrats to the new members of the OTBS. I only hope that some day I will be worthy. Keep on smokin.


----------



## msmith (May 6, 2007)

Welcome new members to the OTBS  keep on smoking.


----------



## bigal (May 6, 2007)

Congrats guys!  Keep up the good work and never let the smoke die down.


----------



## tonto1117 (May 14, 2007)

I humbly sumit for your approval into the OTBS T-bone Tim. A very well deserving smoker and assett to our forum. What say you.


----------



## msmith (May 14, 2007)

I will second that nomination.


----------



## squeezy (May 14, 2007)

I would also like to endorse T-Bone for membership to the Order!
A fine fellow Canadian ...


----------



## deejaydebi (May 15, 2007)

Aye Aye T-Bone! For sure!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 15, 2007)

Way to go T-Bone!!! i love doing that


----------



## t-bone tim (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Gals and Guys for the nomination and the support 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I feel honoured just to be nominated......fingers crossed


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 15, 2007)

A Big Congrats to the new OTBS members! One of these days I will be ready for membership, not yet but I'm working on it. ;)


----------



## Dutch (May 15, 2007)

Since I didn't see anyone objecting to T-Bone Tim being nominated for membership into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, I guess I'll have to make it formal and give him a number. 

T-Bone Tim, welcome to the OTBS as our newest member. Your number is OTBS #076.  Congrats!!


----------



## monty (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to the Order, T-Bone Tim! Your induction is most deserved!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 15, 2007)

Congrats T-Bone!


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 15, 2007)

T-Bone..
Congrats..and welcome to the ORDER..


----------



## tonto1117 (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations T-bone, and welcome to the OTBS. May your smoke always be Thin and Blue.


----------



## squeezy (May 16, 2007)

*Hip Hip Hooray! *

*Congrats T-Bone!*

*Welcome to our little fratenity   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## t-bone tim (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone,I feel honored and proud to be a member of OTBS...of which I will uphold with the utmost of respect for everyone here and all that we stand for ! 
 Each and everyone of our members brings something with them  to the table and together make up this forum and an awesome smoke team ...to everyone HAPPY SMOKIN 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 may it always be thin and blue !!


----------



## hawgheaven (May 16, 2007)

I've set my goals high; 

With every smoke session, conquer the elusive thin blue smoke. 
Continually serve a better Q than my last. 
Acheive the honor of membership in this fine organization.


----------



## goat (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS T-bone.  I'll drink to that.


----------



## jts70 (May 16, 2007)

Congrats T-Bone!! Well deserved!!


----------



## ultramag (May 17, 2007)

Congratulations and Welcome to the OTBS T-Bone!


----------



## cheech (May 19, 2007)

Congrats T bone welcome to the party


----------



## cajun_1 (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Order T-bone


----------



## deejaydebi (May 21, 2007)

AT this time I would like to submit for nomination:

HillBillySmoker for cosideration to the *Order of the Thin Blue Smoke*.

He has proven to be very helpful and supportive to the newbies, made some darn good looking smoked meats and never fails to cheer the troops on or do present info to point someone in the right direction.

IMHO he exhibits the true spirit of the SMF and displays all the qualities that bring pride to the membership.

Thank You


----------



## t-bone tim (May 21, 2007)

I'll second that !! Hillbillsmoker, a deserving member


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 21, 2007)

I am honored Debi to have been nominated by you.  You have been an inspiration in my smoking efforts and just to receive a nomination from you is humbling.  I remain with crossed fingers. Thanks so much.

Bill


----------



## bbq bubba (May 21, 2007)

Debi, you were reading my mind! I would like to support the nomination for Hillbillysmoker


----------



## deejaydebi (May 22, 2007)

Billy -

Aw shucks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I've been watching you for a while and tracking your every post. I was just waiting for you to post a few more smoke sessions to show our leaders that you were a smoker and not just a talker! Good luck my fingers are crossed! BTW You are my 1st nomination.



Bubba like I sid I was just waiting for him to show his stuff I felt he was right from the first!


----------



## msmith (May 22, 2007)

Debi I was thinking about the same as you but was waiting for some one to beat me to it, so I will also say Hillbillysmoker should get his place in the thin blue.


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 22, 2007)

not sure if i read this right... do you have to ask? or just be nominated .. or ask & have a few attaboys... i won't ask, but if nominated & accepted i will put it on my resume & try to hold to the greatest standards. could i also add it to my family crest of the nomadic gypsy stickburners ??? (this is kinda joke) - but ya really never have que'd until ya started a fire on a wooden boat & still made it home .... just a thought lol


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 22, 2007)

p.s. - i think hillbilly should be a shoo in


----------



## deejaydebi (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Marvin!

Gyspy-

You don't have to ask, although it has been known to happen. When the membership feels you have shown you are worthy so to speak someone will nominate you. Others will back the nomination and Master Earl either approves or disapproves the nominee.


----------



## teacup13 (May 22, 2007)

congradulations to the newest member, and the nomination Hillbillsmoker,, i third or fourth it or whatever inline i am in..lol


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 22, 2007)

cool, cause i wouldn't ask for a grammy award ( thats the prize i want) i'll try to always be a worthy member of the group regardless- i lived on boats & everyday is a learning experience-you never know it all.. so i'll try to let my proof show in my pics & hopefully 1 day, y'all can tasteproof the food - i live to cook for 1 reason professionally ....  to make others feel fat & happy on a sunny day w/ good times & better friends.


----------



## Dutch (May 23, 2007)

gypsyseagod, Go to this link and read the criteria for membership: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=629


----------



## Dutch (May 23, 2007)

Well hillbillysmoker, it's looks you have impressed quite a few folks, me included. So folks , here is our newest victim. . er I mean member.  Congrats, 'billy; here is your roster number- OTBS #77. So show it off with pride!!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 23, 2007)

WooooHooo! Congrats HillBilly!


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 23, 2007)

congrats billyhill vw.. ye a thin blue smoker now ... use it wisely.


----------



## triple b (May 23, 2007)

Congrats Billy!
Way to go!


----------



## squeezy (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations Hillbillysmoker !
and holder of coveted # 77


----------



## hawgheaven (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations hillbillysmoker! May the smoke be with you!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 23, 2007)

I humbly accept this great honor and will endeavor to uphold the traditions and reverence associated with it.  I realize that my successes in smoking have been perpetuated by the knowledge, help, and wisdom of the friendly folks on this forum.  I thank those of you who have afforded help when I need it, Debi for the nomination, those who offered support of my nomination, and Dutch for all that he does for all of us.


----------



## jts70 (May 23, 2007)

HB,

Congrats!! I could not think of a more deserving inductee. Congrats!!


----------



## goat (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS hillbillysmoker. I'll drink to that.


----------



## msmith (May 23, 2007)

Congrats hillybillysmoker.


----------



## cheech (May 23, 2007)

Congrats hillybillysmoker.


----------



## monty (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations, HillBillySmoker!

Welcome to the Order. Your induction is well deserved as you have proven yourself well rounded and capable!

Cheers!


----------



## t-bone tim (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations Hillbillysmoker !!


----------



## linescum (May 23, 2007)

way to go hillbilly i'll throw an extra fattie on this weekend for ya


----------



## vulcan75001 (May 23, 2007)

Congrats Hillbilly...Welcome to the OTBS...


----------



## ultramag (May 24, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the OTBS hillbillysmoker.


----------



## teacup13 (May 24, 2007)

congrats Hillbillysmoker


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

just fer sheer picness & a great attitude i think lisacsco should be nominated......plus her bro's are cops... could be a plus lol


----------



## msmith (Jun 8, 2007)

I would like to nominate for the OTBS Hawg Heaven from what I have seen so far he has always welcomed new members. Has always had a positive attitude and willing to help when he can. What do yall say.


----------



## triple b (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll second that!


----------



## squeezy (Jun 8, 2007)

I agree and I'd like to third it!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow guys, thanks for the kind words!


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 8, 2007)

I couldn't agree more........I'll fourth it!!!


----------



## hhersh (Jun 8, 2007)

Way to go Hawg !!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 8, 2007)

A million thanks for the nominations folks! You guys are the best!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I am humbled and honored!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 8, 2007)

Gee I disappear for a day and missed the nomination!

I also feel  the Hawg is a fine example of what we strive for here at SMF! I would be honored to have him join our ranks.

_Besides if he gets outta hand when can throw him on the smoker!_


----------



## gofish (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS Hawg.  The east coasters are beef'n up a bit!


----------



## monty (Jun 9, 2007)

Heya, Hawg!
I haven't been posting too much lately but I will lend my wholehearted support to your nomination! 
I expect that the Grand Knight will soon see fit to complete this honor!

Best wishes
and 
Cheers!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 9, 2007)

hawg gets my vote too....


----------



## cajun_1 (Jun 9, 2007)

I haven't been here alot lately (busiest time of the year), but reading the past posts from this nominee, I agree also.

PS: My "WELCOME" to the latest member's who have joined the OTBS.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 10, 2007)

I hear ya Debi!  I take a couple of days off to go to the local Scottish Festival and Highland Games and Hawg done got himself nominated for the OTBS.

Well seeing as how you all are in favor of Hawg being a part of this group, guess I'll just have to add him to the roster and give him a number!!

Congrats, hawg heaven-you are now OTBS #078.  Welcome to the Order.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 10, 2007)

Congrats Hawg!! It's well earned.


----------



## short one (Jun 10, 2007)

Congrats Hawg, keep up the good work.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 10, 2007)

Atta boy HAWG!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 10, 2007)

Congratulations Phil and welcome to the order!!!!! 

May your smoke always be Thin and Blue.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 10, 2007)

*Congratulations #78  ... well deserved Hawg! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*


----------



## monty (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome to the fold, Phil!
Your nomination and induction are well deserved and hard earned!
Cheers!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 10, 2007)

congrats hawg.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 10, 2007)

OK Dutch tell the truth
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 did you wear the kilt?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats Hawg and welcome to the order


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 10, 2007)

Way to go there Phil and welcome to the order!

A well deserved appointment!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hawg

Congrats and welcome to the order..


----------



## cajun_1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Congrats Hawg. Welcome to the OTBS


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 10, 2007)

Congrats Hawg,  Your honor is well deserved.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 11, 2007)

I just finished cleaning up from an impromptu BBQ here at the Casa Hawg (sorry, no pix) and decided to check out the forum before hitting the sack, only to find I have truly been inducted into the mighty and prestigious OTBS! *THANK YOU ALL FOR THIS HONOR!!! *

I promise to wear this new badge with all its due respect, uphold all it stands for, and try not to brag too much about it... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am deeply humbled...


----------



## meowey (Jun 11, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the order!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## jts70 (Jun 11, 2007)

Congrats Hawg! Well desereved!!


----------



## ultramag (Jun 11, 2007)

Congrats and Welcome to the OTBS Hawg.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## salbaje gato (Jun 12, 2007)

welcome sir hawg  keep on smokin.   wildcat


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 18, 2007)

After careful consideration, 
.... a review of all previous posts 
.... and observing his continuous support and helpfulness to members of the forum both before and during the absence of many of our senior members during "The Gathering" 

I hearby nominate :

Ron50 for membership in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Ron has proven himself not only as a great Qer but as a helpful, caring member of the forum always willing to help. He will make a fine addition to the membership. Thank you.


----------



## goat (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS HAWG. I'll drink to that.  Also, I second the nomination of Ron50 for membership in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 18, 2007)

Add me to his support.  Most deserving.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll 4th that nomination for Ron50!


----------



## virgo53 (Jun 18, 2007)

got my vote!!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 18, 2007)

mine too. all in favor ??


----------



## ron50 (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow. Thanks Debi for the nomination and to everyone for their support. I'm honored to even be suggested for such consideration.


----------



## short one (Jun 18, 2007)

Congradulations Ron50, and keep up the good work.


----------



## msmith (Jun 18, 2007)

congrats ron.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 19, 2007)

Your very welcome Ron you've helped out lot around here and your support this weekend was a blessing! So many posters and newbies so few senior members! You've been very supportie from your first post!

Waiting for the grand Poubar!


----------



## msmith (Jun 19, 2007)

You know while were on the subject of nominations I would also like to bring up another member. I have seen a lot of good ideas of Gypsyseagod and would like to nominate him for the OTBS anyone want to second that.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 20, 2007)

At this time, I would like to nominate Big Bad Bri to the OTBS.
He has shown he has what it takes and is helpful to many members.
That! ... and I know him personally....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What say all of you!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll second both Gypsy and Brian! Both guys have been very helpful and shown great suport to the newbies and smoked some great grub!

I thought we nominated Gypsy a while back? Did I read a post wrong or something?


----------



## ultramag (Jun 20, 2007)

Couldn't have been too long ago Debi, he's only been here since May. I think part of the original intent was for a member to put in some time and show some dedication before being inducted in the OTBS. That way the OTBS ranks were full of people who had been and would be around for a while. I could be wrong though, it was the Grand Knight's brain child.

If you make it too easy and no real consideration or standards are upheld then it really means nothing anymore. Just my .02 cents, keep the change.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 20, 2007)

I went back through the posts and didn't see it must be imagining things - to much smoke on the brain! I can't keep up anymore!

I guess time flies when your having fun!


----------



## triple b (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Squeezy,Paul,Bro,Dad for the nomination and thank you too Debi for seconding the motion.
I hope I can live up to your expectations if accepted.
Hail to the god of the thin blue smoke!
You are a bunch of great people!.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 22, 2007)

All rise for the Grand Pooh Bear...er...Poubar...I meant Knight (man, I need to find a better cold/cough medicine that don't mess with my thought process.)


Now that I've MANAGED to drag my aching butt out of bed to fire up the 'puter and read the latest batch of nominations and seconds and thirds and even the fourth and reviewing their contributions to SMF; it looks like I've got some numbers to pass around.


Please join me in welcoming the newest members to the circle of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.


Ron50: OTBS #079

gypsyseagod: OTBS #080

Triple B: OTBS #081


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats you guys! This means y'all are buying the beer, right?


----------



## jts70 (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats to you all! Your induction to the order is well desreved!


----------



## squeezy (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats to all of you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Ron50: OTBS #079

gypsyseagod: OTBS #080

Triple B: OTBS #081

Well deserved guys ...


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats to the new members, well deserved!


----------



## meowey (Jun 22, 2007)

WTG!  Congrats to all new members!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ron50 (Jun 22, 2007)

Well thanks for all the good wishes. I willtry my best to uphold the high honor you have bestowed upon me. And congrats to BBB and Gypsy!


----------



## ultramag (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats and Welcome gentleman.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats to all - welcome to the group!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats to all.  Welcome to the group.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats guys, job well done !!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats and welcome....


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 23, 2007)

I feel that there has been an oversight during the mass nominations of recent history. After going back to review his posts 

I feel that a nomination should be considered for WVSmokeMan. 

He has been more than helpful to newbies and has demonstrated his ability to bring forth the Thin Blue Smoke to achieve excellent looking smokes. 

Can I get a second for this nomination???


----------



## ultramag (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll second WVSmokeMan!


----------



## triple b (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll third WVSmokeman!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 23, 2007)

Yup, time for WVSmokeman to be inducted, i'll 4th that nomination


----------



## triple b (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks everyonefortheir kind wordsof support in my being inducted into your elite group! 

I am humbled! 

I will do my best to uphold this honour bestowed upon me!

Also congrats go out to fellow new inductees Ron50 and Gypsyseagod!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 23, 2007)

Wvsmokeman for sure !!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, thanks PigCicles for the nomination and all that are in favor, thanks! This is a nice surprise and I am honored.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 23, 2007)

wow !!!!! so busy here lately i didn't even know i was nominated. thank you all for the honor.i'll do my best to uphold the standards set for by my fellow brethren. and congrats to the others too.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 24, 2007)

PigCicles, Thanks for catching this oversight and nominating WVSmokeMan for membership into this Circle of Honor. For someone to share his knowledge of and to promote the Smoking Arts and to encourage the inexperienced members to do their best truely shows the Spirit of the Thin Blue Smoke and deserves the proper recognition.

It has been long over due and his induction into the Order so well deserved; please join me in welcoming WVSmokeman as the newest member of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. 

WVSmokeMan: OTBS #082


----------



## cajun_1 (Jun 24, 2007)

A big "WELCOME" to all of our newest members.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats WVSmokeman, well deserved


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats WV -

I was actually starting to review your posts last night and had to go to a game!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 24, 2007)

I am truly honored and proud to be associated with such a fine group of folks that make up the respectable membership of the OTBS. Thanks for the kind words, they are appreciated.


----------



## ultramag (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the *Order* WVSmokeMan.


----------



## triple b (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats WV!
Welcome to OTBS!
You deserve it!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 24, 2007)

Big Congrats and Mountaineer welcome to the Smokeman.


----------



## monty (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to the fold, WV!

Your induction into the OTBS is well deserved and hard earned. I join with all the others in congratulating your induction as seen fit by your peers!

Best wishes

and 

Cheers!


----------



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the club glad to have your experience here


----------



## ron50 (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats WV. Well earned!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 24, 2007)

WV..
Congrats and welcome to the OTBS...


----------



## linescum (Jun 24, 2007)

welcome welcome welcome..been kinda slackin in here  so congrats to everyone with new numbers.. we should start a pool on #100


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 24, 2007)

how do i add the otbs member logo thingy to my signature ??


----------



## frybob (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd love to be a member of the OTBS. How do I get inducted or nomonated?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 24, 2007)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=629    read that frybob.


----------



## dacdots (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome my friend and congrats.As Mountaineers we need to recruit more of our WV breathern into the SMF fold.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 25, 2007)

Send em in David we're ready for em!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 25, 2007)

gypsyseagod, copy this and post it to your signature box.







  Just remember to take the spaces out between img code and the link.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome into the *ORDER* WVSmokeMan. We're happy to have you with us brother!

Keep Smokin


----------



## gofish (Jun 25, 2007)

From a WVU/Morgantown smoker ............. Welcome.   I have seen the TBS in Sunnyside before, but there were no BBQ's in the area...????? 

Welcome!


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations to all of the new members!!! 

May your Smoke always be Thin and Blue.


----------



## crownovercoke (Jun 25, 2007)

Being fairly new to smoking and all,  I dont expect to get the esteemed title of OBTS yet, but someday you will hopefully see it on my posts...


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS clan all new members!


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats to all of the new members awarded over the last week....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 26, 2007)

i never asked for (or due to me cockyness) expected a nomination - much less a membership( i know how good i'm not @ cooking)-and we're not all about how many posts in how lil time( last time i checked i was a know it all- nothing new to me in any field) but long story short... i didn't see a otbs tag on watery eye's tag line &  pound fer slice - watery know's the stuff & helps more than me (sorry new baby) so if i just missed something... i want to nominate watery eyes i know's there's some 2nds 3rds, 28's behind my nomination.


----------



## triple b (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll second that motion for Watery Eyes.


----------



## msmith (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome all new members of the OTBS .congrats to all. I will third the nomination for Watery Eyes.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 26, 2007)

I would be most honored to fourth this nomination .... Hmmm?

How did this guy stay under the radar this long?


----------



## crownovercoke (Jun 26, 2007)

I know a green horn like me dont account for much but Wateryeyes knowledge has helped me on several occasions before.. he has my vote...


----------



## horsegag (Jun 26, 2007)

It seems while I am practicing, I have my own order going...

OTBW - Order of the Thin Black Wallet

I will let you know when I earn my OTBS tag


----------



## clyde (Jun 26, 2007)

Congrats all you guys on your memberships.  Maybe someday I'll be able to (oink-snort) join your ranks.  I guess being a pig might work against me though, huh?


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 26, 2007)

What's wrong with Pigs??


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree, Watery Eyes has been very knowledgeable and he gets my vote


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

Your sentiments are very appreciated. I'm just doing the same thing that a lot of great people did for me when I came here with so many questions.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






If the Poobah decrees that I should be bestowed with the honor - I will definitely do my best to keep on doing the things that got me here today.


----------



## monty (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey, Watery Eyes,

While I have not posted much I have been around. You deserve induction into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke and I am sure the the Grand Knight will approve. 
Best Wishes
and
Cheers!


----------



## Deer Meat (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree watery eyes should be in the otbs, very helpful


----------



## ron50 (Jun 27, 2007)

Both knowledgeable and helpful. Will make a fine knight of the order.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 27, 2007)

Agreed! Eyes has been there encouraging the new folks, adding ideas and being real helpful. Being kind of new also he has stepped up to the plate many times!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 27, 2007)

Let the Eyes have it!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree, a lot of his posts have helped this newbie


----------



## salbaje gato (Jun 28, 2007)

welcome to the order  well deserved  wildcat


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 28, 2007)

congrats to all the new members of the order. sorry i haven't been to this thread in a whole minute.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 29, 2007)

You all have been very kind in your words and I really appreciate everything.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Looking forward to getting the designation.......


----------



## crownovercoke (Jun 29, 2007)

Your words have been very helpful. Your suggestions tasteful.  Your smokes drool...ful.  You know what I mean.  Thanks for all of you wisdom...


----------



## virgo53 (Jun 29, 2007)

Wartery eyes will get all misty eyed when the OTBS is awarded,

I recommend him also, what ever number we are up to in "seconds" add me in!!

someday I might qualify.

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Jun 30, 2007)

Good day to everyone here!! Sorry I haven't been the regular blabber fingers here that I have been; I've been busting knuckles with the oldest son trying to get my '55 Bel Air ready for a 4th of July Prade next week. Right now it's looking like it won't be happening unless the sons-in laws jump in and help out tomorrow. But I still manage to drop in twice in a while soing my part to keep the spammers at bay.

Moving to the matter at hand-the OTBS nomination of Watery Eyes. I've been looking at Eyes past posts and do agree that he has been most helpful with the Newbies and willing to share his knowledge of the Thin Blue. It with much pleasure that I endorse this nomination and welcome Watery Eyes as the newest Member of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. 

Watery Eyes: OTBS #083


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Dutch!!!

If I was there I would definitely lend a hand myself and get you out there for your cruise. Hope things work out for you in the end.


Thanks again to everyone for you endorsements!


----------



## ultramag (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS Watery Eyes!!! I knew the Grand Knight would get ya eventually.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome Watery Eyes. A well deserved honor. Congrats.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 1, 2007)

welcome, watery eyes, to the OTBS.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome Watery Eyes.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 1, 2007)

welcome brother watery eyes.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS  watery eyes!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the club, neighbor!


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 1, 2007)

We'll toast it over a beer on the 14th Bubba....


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrat's Watery Eyes and welcome to the order!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





May your smoke always be Thin and Blue.


----------



## triple b (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS brother Watery Eyes!


----------



## cheech (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations Wateryeyes,

Good to see you made it


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to OTBS Watery Eyes!


----------



## msmith (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS Watery Eyes glad to have you with us.


----------



## virgo53 (Jul 3, 2007)

Way to go!!! Keep us advised of your smoking results, I need to keep learnin, even though I have been smoking food for many years, I always am ready for new input and suggestions as you and the other OTBS types provide, Thanks
Mike


----------



## linescum (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome Watery Eyes i threw an extra fattie on in celebration


----------



## squeezy (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome to the fold Watery Eyes ... well deserved!


----------



## monty (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome to the Order, Watery Eyes! Your nomination by your peers and induction are well deserved!

Cheers!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats Watery Eyes, I know you have helped me a lot


----------



## goat (Jul 4, 2007)

I have been out of touch for a while and will continue to be so.  I have been told that I will have internet service by Sept 16.  Welcome to any and all that I have missed.  I will drink to that tomorrow.


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats WateryEyes   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A very well deserved Knighting....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 4, 2007)

i'll see ya & raise ya a drink goat- next time home pass by hondo creek for me.i miss texas......


----------



## goat (Jul 4, 2007)

When I went thru there yesterday, it probably rained 1 inch in 30 minutes.  Just as I got into the grocery store, the electricity went out.  Hondo Creek is flowing pretty good and will be for a while.  Everything is saturated.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats and well deserved. May your smoke always be thin and blue, maybe your bark be dark, and your beer cold.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 5, 2007)

I would like too at this time nominate Crewdawg52, Keywesmoke, and jts70 for membership into the OTBS. They have all been members for some time now, and freely offer their advice and encouragment often. Do I hear any seconds??


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 5, 2007)

tonto I'll give you that second. I agree they have all been very good to help and have demonstrated their abilities to bring forth the Thin Blue Smoke.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 5, 2007)

All worthy inductees, i'll third that


----------



## squeezy (Jul 5, 2007)

Dang I hate being fourth ... but still better than fifth!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 5, 2007)

Lots of support advice and help from these guys!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 5, 2007)

i'll add the 6th or wherever we are now.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 5, 2007)

Count me in also.


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 5, 2007)

They all got my vote!!!


----------



## texan (Jul 5, 2007)

May I join this renowned Order?  I would refer you to my thread from this past weekend titled *4th of July, 3-2-1 Style.*

Highest Regards,
Bill aka Texan


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree especially CrewDawg52. Being a Vietnam veteran I would be
crazy not to vote for a Buff Driver. They made us a lot of LZ's


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

paying homage to our other vets here especially the whirly birder's (man i miss helo rides). and as for texan- he's not been around long but thats a great pit,good q-views, & i will nominate him just on the merits of that sig line (being a conservative-if thats what they call us. reagan had nads).


----------



## monty (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree with the nominations and, additionally.....CrewDawg52 and BlackHawk19, THANK YOU!!

I did my part here and will always admire and support warriors like you who went on the line!

Cheers!


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 6, 2007)

I whole-heartedly agree with the nominations.


_Someone grab a stick and give Dutch a poke so we can get these fellas annointed.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




_


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 6, 2007)

not sure if it got across. texan asked & from the otbs 1st posts thats the way it was done. but i nominate texan. can i get a boo-yah ?


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 6, 2007)

Nudging Dutch with not-so pointed stick(this time)


----------



## Dutch (Jul 6, 2007)

Okay, okay-put those dang sticks away!!! Shesh-between them sticks and Ma Dutch's bony elbows, me and my ribs are wishing I still had my Army Flack vest!!

GSG-I miss them whirly rides too, heck I'd even settle for another ride in the back an OH-6 Cayuse on a low level, tree hopping flight with the battle shields down; my first flight like that was a surprise gift from my Aviation friends when I got promoted to SSgt (E-6). They tossed me into the back and said lets go talk to ralph-not Ralph but ralph if ya know what I mean. Kind of spoiled thier fun when I asked "Can we do that again??" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway to the business at hand- seems like we gotta a bunch of folks that feel that some other folks deserve a place here in the bar. . . er . . . ah- I mean a place here in our honored hall (yeah, that's what I meant to say 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ). So to start them off on a GREAT weekend (I mean heck-gotta give us something else to celebrate since the 1st and the 4th of July have already been celebated), join me in raising a cold one to the following inductees in to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke- 

Crewdawg52: OTBS #084
Keywesmoke: OTBS #085
jts70: OTBS #086
Texan: OTBS #087


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 6, 2007)

Crewdawg56: *OTBS* #084
Keywesmoke: *OTBS* #085
jts70: *OTBS* #086
Texan: *OTBS* #087

Congrats and welcome guys


----------



## jts70 (Jul 6, 2007)

Theresa ,

WOW I am shocked!! I did not expect this, I humbly except. Thank you to all of you seconded (if that is a word) the nominations. I have learned a great deal from you all and will continue to hone my skills and share the knowledge in the art of the Thin Blue Smoke! 

Thank you again!!


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you friends! That's mighty nice.


----------



## texan (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks, Dutch!  I'm honored!

gypsyseagod:  Thanks for the nomination, too.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 6, 2007)

Theresa......I'm honored and I had no idea about this!  Had a PM from Dutch stating the fact I am a member!  Total, total suprise.  Thank you very much and to all who 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, etc.

I humbley accept the title of OTBS #84.  I will do my very best to uphold the dignity and honor of such ranking.

Again, to Theresa, Dutch,  and to everyone else, thank you very, very much!

PS- Theresa, hope things going well for next weekend.  Lookin forward to meeting several from the MIchigan chapter of SMF!


----------



## monty (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke,  new brothers! 
Cheers!


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrats to all the new members of the order... I appreciate the amount of knowledge you have all given me and in due time I'm sure that I will be able to return the favor...


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Order folks!!!! Hope your smoke is always Thin and Blue!!!!!


----------



## texan (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey gsg: Glad you like the sigline. You're right. He had nads..... I may not have been 'round long, but I will be.  I hope I can make a contribution worthy of the Order.

Bill


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome all and please keep our honorable tradition going forward.  Making good food on a Smoker Rocks!!!

bud


----------



## ron50 (Jul 7, 2007)

Congrats to all the new inductees into the order. 

May your smoke always be thin and blue, 

may your bark always been dark and chewy 

and may your beer always be ice cold!


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 7, 2007)

congrats to all the new members of the OTBS.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 7, 2007)

ya deserved it & to the rest of our new brethren- congrats & welcome to the brutherhood. you all add to this site so much.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 8, 2007)

Ditto, and very well put Bud. Welcome to the *Order *all!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 8, 2007)

Congratulations to all the new members.  Keep up the good work and may your smoke stay thin and blue


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm planning on being OTBS #100
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, by then I should have a few more 
good smokes under my belt
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats to the new members


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats Eyes! And welcome to the order - well deserved!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 9, 2007)

WOW I've missed alot this week! Welcome Crewdawg, Keywest, JTS and Texan to the order! Do us proud!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to the fold!!


----------



## meowey (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats to all of you new members.  I've been on the road for a while with limited internet access.  I'm back home now and delighted to be here.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Meowey, welcome back... we missed ya'!


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Brothers and Sisters!

Things have been a bit quiet around here.

I am sure that there are few SMF Members who deserve induction into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

So how 'bout it? 

Just want to keep things stirred up and make sure that recognition for good faith and effort are realized!

Of course, this will be a bit of work for our Grand Knight but I am sure he will accept it with a smile!

Let's hear it, folks!

Cheers!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

i was just thinking Blackhawk19 deserves a nomination for his posts  & i will be happy to do it.also bigarm's smokin' i nominate both. what say y'all ??


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 29, 2007)

Gypsy my man ya beat me to it!


----------



## triple b (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll third that!!


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2007)

I will lend my enthusiastic second to BlackHawk19 and BigArm's Smokin' !

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 29, 2007)

I would also like to add Mr CrownoverCoke to this list he's been right there too helping and encouraging the troups!


----------



## triple b (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll second that for Crownovercoke!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

sorry i missed crown- i third that.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, thats special gypsyseagod, thank you very much. I'll keep working hard to justify it


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree. These folks will fit right in to the Order


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2007)

Crownovercoke gets my smilin' nod!

Cheers!


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome Bigarm, Crownovercoke and Blackhawk!!  Look forward to many new posts ahead.


----------



## pacman (Jul 29, 2007)

That's funny... I was just gonna look up the meaning of the OTBS in a search.  And I log in and find the thread right at the top of the new posts.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One day, perhaps I will become worthy of a nomination.  But I think I've got a ways to go  before I measure up to be even close to worthy.  Until then, I'll continue my experimentation with smoke, spice and other ingredients and post my results, good and bad.

Pleasure to be among smoking giants.


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2007)

I would like to put forward Catfish for induction into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. 

His calm acceptance of his redeployment coupled with his sense of humor over the situation is exemplary and he sets the mark for all members!

Plus he has a few great smokes under his belt!

When you get back there we'll all be with you!

God go with you!

And THANK YOU!

Cheers!


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2007)

Just a bump! Any more nominees or further comment?

Cheers!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

i will vote for catfish. there's a couple others that are "newbies" but really know their stuff or work in the industry, but as i got a screaming kid w/ colich i can't get to the member list right now to remember who they are.now i DO think debi deserves a special acclaim as mother hen of the smf & some kind of special title in her sig.. in the words of capt. jack sparrow... "what say ye"? - i say aye..


----------



## meowey (Jul 29, 2007)

Good to go on all!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

we overlooked shellbellc- i think i should nominate her- she is always helpful & had made many posts- all of which are good  or jogs our smoke filled brains to come up w/ an intelligent answer.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

i third catfish. not sure which arm of our fine armed forces you are but as they said 40 years ago & still rings true... "xin loi" get some- ty for your service my brother.god speed & safe return- we will keep a smoking lamp lit for you.


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2007)

Shellbellc, Michelle, has been a Knight for some time! But I am sure she appreciates your thinking of her!

Cheers!


----------



## monty (Jul 29, 2007)

Perhaps you were thinking of smokincowboy!  I respectfully submit him for induction into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

He is always ready to welcome new members, join in the "funny" times and offer advice!

What say Ye?

Cheers!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

could be have ya checked ( maybe i missed it) i didn't see it in her title ( but w/ colicy baby i miss a lot these days). but yeah i'll second cowboy.   oops i looked back- it's there .. sorry between tony winning indy today & the baby... well ya can understand..


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry I wa out all yesterday afternoon.  I would have seconded, thirded, forthed, etc for all those nominated.  Big Congratulations to all!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, lots of nominees, how'd I miss this?! Musta been busy smokin' something... 

Anyway, y'all have my vote!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

bumping this up and i think mossymo needs a nomination for fine posts,help & advice, & general knowledge. hell,just look @ his grinder..... thats awesome.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

bumping it again.


----------



## monty (Jul 30, 2007)

MossyMo  Gets my second!
And while reviewing a bunch of stuff today I came to the conclusion, while a bit young with us, Richoso1 deserves nomination as well!

How 'bout it, folks?

Cheers!

(Dutch is gonna have a fit with me! Gigggle! Giggle!)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

yes he do.i 2nd that. while we're on the subject... for willingness to participate,fitting in,and because he has to take a cruise courtesy of the u.s.n.- brennan deserves a nod. plus he's posted a few good smokes  & that flowerpot rocks.


----------



## monty (Jul 30, 2007)

Brennan gets my second and more than that, my most sincere appreciation and thanks for all he does for us!

Cheers!


----------



## johnd49455 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have proof.

Attachment 3978


----------



## short one (Jul 30, 2007)

I would like to welcome all the new members of the OTBS, and support the nominations that are pending. May your smoke always be thin and blue.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 30, 2007)

Brennan defiantly gets a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  here...
and now Sir Monty...as long as you are mentioning the "Young Ones"...how about smokinmeat...if he has the B*lls to show up at the the gathering...a virtual unknown...and joins right in...and to score a free smoker as well....sure sounds like he has the desire to to fit right in with the crowd ...he also has some good teachers close to keep him on the right track...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

i hate to overload the nominations but low&slow had the b*lls (or addiction) to smoke in that texas flood( die hards get points too) and posted some fine Qviews.... i'm still a newer otbs member so i'll offer him up to the group for someone to make the nom.


----------



## monty (Jul 30, 2007)

Gosh, darn it! Y'all make too much sense!
Makin' sense don't bother me.
But y'all makin' sense and being right...now that's a bother!

All right here goes!

Since I started this I am going to end it!
To this point all recent nominees have my unequivocal and irrevocable second and best wishes!

I am temporarily closing nominations into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke until reopened by the Grand Knight Himself, Dutch!
He has to have a bit of breathing room here!

When Dutch catches up he will once again reopen membership.

Remember that entry into the OTBS depends upon:

Demonstrated ability
A sense of the Thin Blue Smoke
Sharing of recipes
Willingness to help others
An effort to greet new members to the SMF

Thank you everyone for your enthusiastic participation!

Till the big man inducts!

Cheers!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 30, 2007)

I would like to publicly thank gypsyseagod for nominating me and his compliments to me,â€¦. and my grinder !!! Here is a link as to the grinder gypsy was talking about, it should be in the middle of the page â€“ http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=251&page=3

Also wanted to thank srmonty for seconding gypsyâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s nomination. 

I am fairly new to the site and honestly feel overwhelmed that I would even have a nomination to the OTBS at this point. Even if I am not inducted in at this point, I am truly honored to have been even thought of, let alone nominated. 

Along with Jeffâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s organizational skills, the members are key in what makes SMF what it is.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 30, 2007)

Folks, Sir Monty may have temporarily closed the nominations for OTBS, but since he so willingly created a whole bunch of work for me, I may to have to close this thread till I get things caught up. 

Every candidate is worthy of the nomination that they received, they have shown the spirit of sharing and making other feel that they are an important part of the Smoking Meat Forum family.

It is with great honor that I induct the following SMF members into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. 

Crewdawg52: OTBS #084
Keywesmoke: OTBS #085
jts70: OTBS #086
Texan: OTBS #087
Blackhawk19: OTBS #088
Big Arm's Smoking: OTBS #089
CrownoverCoke: OTBS #090
Catfish: OTBS #091
Smokincowboy: OTBS #092
Mossymo: OTBS #093
Richoso1: OTBS #094
brennan: OTBS #095
Smokinmeat: OTBS #096
low&slow: OTBS #097



To Brother Catfish and Brother brennan, God speed and a safe return for both of you from the big sandbox.

It will be a couple of days before I get the "OTBS Member" tag put next to your avatars (I haave to access another site to make the changes-so hang in there!!)

Monty-dang ya, we set a new record on the number of one day inductions into the OTBS. We added 10 new members today!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

i totally redid this post to say the right way that i welcome all our new brethren & here's what the post was supposed to say.... 


Folks, Sir Monty may have temporarily closed the nominations for *OTBS*, but since he so willingly created a whole bunch of work for me, I may to have to close this thread till I get things caught up. 

Every candidate is worthy of the nomination that they received, they have shown the spirit of sharing and making other feel that they are an important part of the Smoking Meat Forum family.

It is with great honor that I induct the following *SMF* members into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. 

Blackhawk19: *OTBS* #084
Big Arm's Smoking: *OTBS* #085
CrownoverCoke: *OTBS* #086
Catfish: *OTBS* #087
Smokincowboy: *OTBS* #088
Mossymo: *OTBS* #089
Richoso1: *OTBS* #090
brennan: *OTBS* #091
Smokinmeat: *OTBS* #092
low&slow: *OTBS* #093

To Brother Catfish and Brother brennan, God speed and a safe return for both of you from the big sandbox.

It will be a couple of days before I get the "OTBS Member" tag put next to your avatars (I haave to access another site to make the changes-so hang in there!!)

Monty-dang ya, we set a new record on the number of one day inductions into the *OTBS*. We added 10 new members today!!
__________________
Dutch (aka Earl D-)
-----------

*





*
*Grand Knight*
*OTBS #003*
The "Official" Welcome Guy (HEY! Someones gotta do it!! :D )
The 1st Smoking Fanatic 
GOSM and ECB user


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks gypsyseagod.

Was always jealous of the OTBS. This is a great honor to be worthy of this title.


----------



## doc (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats guys!

All, well deserved and I know all of you have offered some great advise here.
Keep it up! You are all bettering the world through BBQ.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

oops... due to me holding the colichy  baby & pasting 1 handed it sounded like i inducted these members. I DID NOT INDUCT THESE FOLKS. i merely made a few nominations w/ a few others that nominated & 2nd..3rd'ed. our very own DUTCH did the inductions.... sorry for the misread. DUTCH is the man for approving these fine folks.


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2007)

Dutch

Thanks for your support on our upcoming deployment. And thank you for the induction. No hurry for the tag I like long waits I smoke meat. Pretty sure I have  fatty to tie me over in the fridge.

gypsyseagod 
Thanks for the heads up or I would have missed the whole thing.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

wish ya could miss yer trip to the big sand box but someone has to stand up for freedom.lord knows they try but... diff story. ya never said what branch?? what are ya ?


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Dutch and all who thought I was worthy of such an honor I will do my best to help make this site the best we can


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2007)

I am In the army for the last 10.5 years. Been stuck in FT HOOD, TX almost the whole time. Figured aftr 10 years should start livin like a texan and  start BBQing.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

dam* skippy soldier. can i ask yer mos ? i have lots of friends & adoptees outta hood.


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to all the new members!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2007)

gypseyseagod

I work on tow,dragon,javelin missile systems mostly on the bradley. They got me though now I run a giant armsroom for the 4 Infantry Division.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

oh a toy dealer... how fun..


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to all the new members....


----------



## low&slow (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you Gypsy for the nomination. And thank you Dutch for inducting me. I am honored to be a part of the SMF and even more honored to be a member of the OTBS. Ive learned everything I know from the great group of people on this forum.


----------



## scrollman3 (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## mossymo (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to all the other newly appointed OTBS members, I feel proud to be inducted with such quality members. Thank you all, I am honored. I will continue to do my best too..... well I guess just be me !!!


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 31, 2007)

i was 63N in the Texas National Guard. that is M60 A1/A3 tank hull systems mechanic. we went to ft. hood alot. i was in the unit that was in Clifton. it got disbanded when we had a flood in '93, and the building got flooded pretty bad. some guys went to different units, i got out.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2007)

I want to wish Brennan and Catfish a quick and safe return to the homeland. I also want to thank Dutch and all the rest for the induction. I'll due my best to help others and to keep interacting in a way that is positive for all and the SMF.
God Bless America.


----------



## meowey (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to all new Knights of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to all the new OTBS inductee's


----------



## ba_loko (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations to all of the new inductees.  Also, thank you to all here who make this a great and friendly forum!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 31, 2007)

That's why I loved the Army, they gave you guns and all the ammo you could
shoot


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks to Gypsy for the nomination and everybody else that agreed with him, I am new at smoking and very honored to be a member of OTBS


----------



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2007)

Okay folks, it's seems that your Grand Knight has had another Senior Moment . . . it appears that when I inducted Crewdawg52 and others into the Order, I forgot to add their names to the Master Roster. I've edited the above post to reflect the CORRECT Roster Numbers. Sorry for any inconvenience.

Also, as I value his input and his advice I have given Sir Monty the authority to induct members into the OTBS. Now let's come up with a nifty title that will reflect Sir Monty's elevated status!!


----------



## low&slow (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you Dutch. Congrats Sir Monty for the promotion. And congrats to all the new OTBS members. I am honored to be a part of a group of such distinguished ladies and gents.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Gypseseagod,

Shellbellc has been inducted into the Order. Here is her Roster Number . . .
Shellbellc *OTBS* #033.  Not every OTBS Member displays their Roster Number-it's a personal preference thing. . .


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hail Sir Monty!   Assistant Grand PooBah!    Big Congrats to all new members of 
OTBS, and to Sir Monty on his promotion!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

it was there. I was just having a senior moment lol.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to all the new OTBS members!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to all the new OTBS members, welcome to the fold!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 31, 2007)

*Sir Monty, Royal Inductifier*


----------



## jts70 (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats! I know you will do the order proud!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to all on your recognition.  It is well deserved.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2007)

For those OTBS Members wishing to add the OTBS logo to their sig line copy this and post it to your signature box.







 Just remember to take the spaces out between img code and the link.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 31, 2007)

Holy Smokers!

Congrats to:
Crewdawg52: OTBS #084
Keywesmoke: OTBS #085
jts70: OTBS #086
Texan: OTBS #087
Blackhawk19: OTBS #088
Big Arm's Smoking: OTBS #089
CrownoverCoke: OTBS #090
Catfish: OTBS #091
Smokincowboy: OTBS #092
Mossymo: OTBS #093
Richoso1: OTBS #094
brennan: OTBS #095
Smokinmeat: OTBS #096
low&slow: OTBS #097

I could have sworn we nominated Keywest and Low & Slow awhile ago. I'm gonna have to print me a list it's getting hard to remember whois and whoaint! Okay folks help me out here post that little logo in you signature so I can get unconfuzzled here!

Gypsy my man your not old enough yet to have a senior moment!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

lol debi- ty maybe it's a home alone w/ colichy baby moment..or early onset old timers... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 i think senility runs in my family but i can't remember...


----------



## squeezy (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to all the inductees that were inducted while I was on holiday the last couple of weeks ...


----------



## monty (Jul 31, 2007)

First and foremost, congratulations to all the new inductees! To be recognized and honored by your peers is the highest form of recognition!

Dutch, thank you for your faith in me! I will uphold the standards set forth from the beginning. I am truly honored!

Now, all that said, I sincerely hope I get last word on my new title!

Thanks everyone for the congrats!

Cheers!


----------



## johnd49455 (Jul 31, 2007)

congrats to all the new inductees.

I hope to join your ranks .. someday.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 31, 2007)

What a great place!  Nough said!


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 31, 2007)

hey Deb aka Mom  (Okay folks help me out here post that little logo in you signature so I can get unconfuzzled here!) I realy tried But I guess I just ain't as smart as my puter (ok a realy sad face ) HELP PLEASE


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 1, 2007)

Same here, I either get invalid file, file to big or you can't have two pics in your sig and I don't have any in my sig. "Somebody Please Help Me, I've Fallen and I Can't Get UP"


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 1, 2007)

I did a copy paste thingy in the "Deb help me if ya can" thread to help you post your logos. 

Dutch had to walk me through it when I first got to wear the badge of honor too!


As far as Sir Monty's title ... I'm thinking if Dutch is the Grand Knight perhaps Grand Marshal would be appropriate?


----------



## low&slow (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok, Ive tried everything and I cant figure out how to post the OTBS logo in my sig line. Ive tried pasting it directly in the text field, tried pasting it as a link, tried pasting it as an image. Nothing worky. What am I doing wrong?

Nevermind. I saw the other post asking Debi for help. Copied her code and pasted it, it worked!!!! Thank you Debi "mom".


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats all ....


----------



## brennan (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, Thanks for the nomination and the induction!  Just a quick correction for those of you who thought I was going back to the sand box, I'm not going there, I'm visiting a ship to train junior sailors so they can go out there and kick...butt
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  I've already been out there 3 times and am currently on "shore duty" meaning I'm stuck stateside for a few years.  Anyways, enough about me, Thanks again all I really appreciate it.  And you are all very welcome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## triple b (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats to all the newest inductees.
Be proud and do good!


----------



## doc (Aug 2, 2007)

Congrats indeed!

You guys keep up the great work! Your advice turns many average joe backyard cooks into legends in the eyes of their friends and family!


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll 2nd that!!!!!


----------



## smokinmeat (Aug 2, 2007)

I would like to thank *vulcan75001*for Nominating me. shortone is showing me how to cook I hope I can keep theblue smoke going

thanks 
smokinmeat


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 2, 2007)

Smokinmeat..
You are quite welcome...you have lots of great help close to you there...don't be afraid to ask those questions...hope to be seeing more posts from ya soon...good luck...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

who will be the lucky century mark ???? time & Qview can only tell.....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

we have some new otbs members that (upper right- who is online) aren't highlighted as otbs members yet.  i know yer busy dutch- just bringing it to your attn.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 3, 2007)

I believe that is the Great One Jeff that has to make those changes...


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

Naw, The Great One gave me Admin. privileges so I can make changes to your profile pages.  Just been busy with End of month stuff at work (picture being up to your arse in alligators and it's your job to drain the swamp . . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )  It'll get done by this weekend for sure.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

di we ever mention that senor dutch is DA  MAN ????


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

deep fried gator tails & drain the cajun cooker ????


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

Hear ye, hear ye, gather 'round fellow knights and consider this Petition for OTBS Membership that I received from FlaGriller via e-mule. . . 


_What say ye?? Any seconds to the Petition??_


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

i read about 2 lines & remembered his posts - i'll 3rd that as i'm sure after the break there was a second.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

ok not - i'll second it.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

for merits unasked, posts worthy, a knowledge worthy, & a willingness to welcome others & general promotion of our addiction i would nominate..... lisacsco( she's on vacation i think) as #99 of the otbs. it was supposed to title- "she" didn't ask


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll third, fourth and fifth that!


----------



## virgo53 (Aug 3, 2007)

I vote for him, He always assists others with their questions


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

GSG-thanks for seconding FlaGriller's Membership Petition and for nominating Lisa. And Hawg-thanks for you enthusiastic endorsement on the nomination gypsy made on Lisa's behalf.

And without further delay, please join with me in welcoming FlaGriller and Agent #099 . . .er . . I mean LisaCSCO as our newest OTBS Members.

FlaGriller: OTBS #098
LisaCSCO: OTBS #099


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to the fold... congratulations!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

Debi- if you go to the thread "What is the OTBS" (last *sticky* in "Messages for All Guests and Members) you'll find the Member list.  The reason that Keywest and the others are included in this listing of the newer members is cuz I forgot to add them to the Member list and started to give out their numbers to the new members.


----------



## navionjim (Aug 3, 2007)

- Hay Dutch, got room for a Texan in that thar club a y'alls?


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

_Announcements, announcements, we have an announcement just for you, announcements, announcements- we'll try not to confound or confuse. . . (a little song we used to sing whenever we made an announcement in Boy Scout Leader Training)_


As many of you know, I have given Sir Monty authority to induct OTBS nominees into the Order. Since he now has some responsibility in the day-to-day running of the OTBS as well as Smoking Meat Forums; I felt that a title change for Monty was in order. Having cussed and discussed this topic with Monty, this is what we have come up with: Monty will assume the title of Grand Knight and at his suggestion; I will take on the title of Supreme Knight. May the smoky force be with you.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome! I am both honored and proud to be in the presence of such greatness...

I still like this one though... *Sir Monty, Royal Inductifier 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

Jim, sure do.  I have read your posts and you truely know what the THIN BLUE is all about.

You too deserve a place within the Order.

Welcome Brother Jim and congratulations you're our 100th member of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Navionjim: OTBS #100


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, welcome Jim!!! Number 100... how cool is that?!


----------



## flagriller (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm honored! Thanks.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

It was a good one Hawg, but Sir Monty did ask for the last word in his title selection.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 3, 2007)

I was just funnin'... keep up the great work!


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations to Monty for the Grand Knight bump and to Dutch for the Supreme Knight title. I have very deep respect for both of you.. layers of respect even. 

*SMF Moderators are* _*SMOKIN 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 3, 2007)

Congrats to the new members and to all the title changes


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

congrats to all our new brethren & sisteren(yeah it's a new word),keep up the thin blue.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey gsg, if'n I remembers correctly, a sisteren is a tank for storing water and no the tank on top of the toilet don't count!! Or is it a cistern??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It seems that my forgetter is working overtime today!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## monty (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations to all the new members of the OTBS! Sure didn't take long to award that coveted #100!

Thanks for the nice words sent our way for helping keep the site a great one! We could not do it without the excellent effort and cooperation from those who make the site truly super....The Membership!

Cheers, All!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 3, 2007)

The knowledge embodied in the first 100 has helped me many a time.  Congratulations to all!  Thanks for sharing your success and failures with us to learn from!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 3, 2007)

Dutch..Monty...Congrats on the new promotions.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ..and to all the new members... congrats to you as well....


----------



## ultramag (Aug 7, 2007)

I want to put forth Ozark RT for membersip into the OTBS. He has been around here a while, displayed his talents several times w/ pics, and answers questions to help out the new guys.

Surely there is a second for this deserving SMF member who has paid his dues and is most ready to join our ranks.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 7, 2007)

I would be most happy to second that nomination ... Ozark RT would make a fine addition to the OTBS !


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll third that!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 7, 2007)

Count me in favor also.


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats to the new members and to Dutch/ Monty for the the title changes


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats FlaGriller, Lisa and last but certainly not least Jim! The coveted #100!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm with the nom for RT


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey... Is Az Redneck in the group???? Don't see no OTBS # in his Signature. I feel he has been quite helpful to many of us. If he has not been nominated,       I nominate Az Redneck. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  for the OTBS.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't think he is Cajun. I can give that a hearty second as well.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow! I go away for a week and look at all the new members to the order. Very well deserved let me add. 

Aslo let me add my congrats to Dutch and Monty and thanks for all the time and effort. I have been both moderator and member of many an online forum and I can honestly say that this is the ONLY one were all the members get along and help each other 100% of the time. A lot of that is due to great moderation by people like Dutch and Monty who lead by example.

Jeff made some great choices when he let you guys guide his ship!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 8, 2007)

Ron50
I agree I am a member of a few hunting and fishing sites and crap hits the fan alot on most of them. But this site is the most civil I have ever encountered. Kudo's to SMF, Jeff, the moderator's and most of all to the SMF members.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the kudos Ron. Of the many things I'm involved with, my Moderator duties here at SMF is one stewardship that I take very seriously. It's Tulsa Jeffs' goal to have a user friendly and family friendly site. And from the positive feedback that we receive, all of us here at SMF must be doing something right!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 9, 2007)

Dutch, Monty - Nice Titles there boys! Looks sweet!

I'll also add my endorsement to the AZ Redneck! I too thought he was a member already! Sorry bout that Redneck! 

Gotta get ink for my printer and print up a list!


----------



## crownovercoke (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry I havent posted for nearly a week computer problems.  Thanks for induction.(not sure if that is the correct term) And congrats to all the other new knights.  It feels good to be back on the forum.

Thanks again.


----------



## doc (Aug 9, 2007)

CovrC,
Good to see you back and congrats!

Congrats to all the new members, good to see the Order growing strong!


----------



## doc (Aug 9, 2007)

Debi, you still gotta pick your new title...c'mon, don't be shy!!!


----------



## monty (Aug 9, 2007)

Brothers and Sisters of The Order of the Thin Blue Smoke I have taken up the matter of the Nominations for Induction presented recently.

Ozark RT and AZ Redneck, having been nominated by your peers and with many seconds on record, and with a careful review of your posts, and by the honor granted me by the Supreme Knight I hereby induct you into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

Take your place next to your Brothers and Sisters of the Order!

Ozark RT you are O T B S #101.
AZ Redneck you are O T B S #102.

Carry on proudly!

an Cheers!


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 9, 2007)

Congrats brothers and welcome to the order!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 9, 2007)

Congrats and Welcome


----------



## ozark rt (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you very much. I consider it both a privilege and an honor. I do not feel worthy but I do feel blessed to have stumbled across so many kind and knowledgeable people who are gracious to share and help. I can think of no better way to celebrate my 100th post!


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow..Thanks guys and gals...

Now I are one! I told my wife that this honor was bestowed upon me and she says "Ok..Whatever" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ..

Wives..Can't live with em and you can't smoke em! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(And to the ladies here, I consider you pals..Gender neutral)


----------



## mossymo (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats to Ozark RT and AZ Redneck !!!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats to all the new members!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

We're all excited with ya bro!


----------



## jts70 (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats! Welcome to the order!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 10, 2007)

Congratulations to Ozark RT and AZ Redneck  ... well done!!!


----------



## triple b (Aug 10, 2007)

Congratulations to Ozark RT and AZ Redneck !
You guys are one of us now!


----------



## ron50 (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats all! May your smoke always be thin and blue.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 10, 2007)

congratz & welcome to the order ozark  & az. well deserved.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 11, 2007)

I nominate chrish.
Has very valuable knowledge that is also eager to share, contributions are outstanding.


----------



## msmith (Aug 11, 2007)

I'll second that nomination.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 11, 2007)

I'll give it a third


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 11, 2007)

Congratulations to Ozark RT and AZ Redneck.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 11, 2007)

i'll vote for chrish.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 11, 2007)

Count me in for Chrish also.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 12, 2007)

My belated congrats to Ozark RT and AZ Redneck!!! Welcome to the OTBS.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll third Chrish also


----------



## monty (Aug 12, 2007)

In the matter of a recent nomination and enthusiastic support for that nomination I have reviewed the posts of Chrish and by the priviledge allowed me by the Supreme Knight do officially welcome Chrish into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

Brother Chrish we are proud to have you stand with us in the never ending passion for the thin blue!

Take you place with all of us as O T B S #103!

Welcome
and 
Cheers!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats Chrish


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 12, 2007)

congrats chrish- welcome to the order.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome Chrish....well deserved.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 12, 2007)

Conrats Chrish !!!


----------



## crownovercoke (Aug 12, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome Chrish... glad to have you aboard


----------



## ozark rt (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats Chrish and welcome. And on a very very belated note Congratulations to AZ Redneck as well.


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome 2 thumbs up


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to the fold Chrish!

Edit: Oops, I gotta keep up with this thread a little more! Also, welcome Ozark RT and AZ Redneck!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 13, 2007)

Yep...what he said ...congrats guys


----------



## Dutch (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to the Order Ozark RT, Az Redneck and chrish. Glad to have you here.  And a public thanks to Sir Monty for keeping things on track here and for inducting those nominees into the OTBS


----------



## flagriller (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome...brother


----------



## squeezy (Aug 13, 2007)

Holy 'smoke' ... I go to the lake for the weekend ... and ... bam! ... we have a nomination and acceptance before I come home.

Well! ... I'd like to vote for and congratulate Chrish all at once!
well deserved!


----------



## doc (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats Chrish!!


----------



## navionjim (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, it took me some time to find this post! I am honored there Dutch. 100 is a good round number and twice my age so I'll never forget it!
Jimbo


----------



## msmith (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## triple b (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Chrish!!


----------



## illini (Aug 19, 2007)

A fellow member of SMF needs to be added to the OTBS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




That member is in my opinion *Motley Cue* AKA Mystical_1.    He changed his handle way back there somewhere according to what can be learned here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There is no doubt about his smoking capabilities which have been displayed here previously and currently.

If you search for Motley Cue in the membership list he will be the last entry under "M" as there are inflection marks over the "o" and the "u" in his handle.

Wes has been helpful to me with ready advice and his posts are relevant and informative in nature
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Therefore *Motley Cue* has my nomination for your consideration to the OTBS

Thanks!


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 19, 2007)

_ I will 2nd the nomination._


----------



## meowey (Aug 19, 2007)

I will 3rd the nomination!  It is well deserved!

Meowey


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 19, 2007)

Had to go check the list ..Thought he was already a member...Definitely has my vote...


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 19, 2007)

I did too Richard Man are we slippin or what?

I'll forth that MotleyCue!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll take the fifth!  .... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 nomination that is ...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 20, 2007)

if i get a backstage pass.. & get to meet pam A.  i'll vote for him....aww bloddy 'ell- i'll 6th or 7th it...


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate it when I get to go out of town, and dudes/dude'ss are nominated.  I know I'm extremely late, but, give them my vote!  Keep the smoke true!


----------



## smok_n_okie (Aug 20, 2007)

congrats to all


----------



## illini (Aug 20, 2007)

Bump for a moderator........see post # 1145

Dutch or Srmonty we need a stamp of approval here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thankyou...Thankyou


----------



## monty (Aug 20, 2007)

Without further delay, my ailing computer notwithstanding, I will attend to matters at hand.

It is with great pride and satifaction that, by the authority granted me by the Supreme Knight, I hereby induct Motley Cue in the the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

Wes, you have proven yourself many times over with informative posts and excellent information.

Take you place next to your Brothers and Sisters as Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke #104.

Congratulations, Wes! Smoke on!

Cheers!


----------



## monty (Aug 20, 2007)

And might I add........


ROCK ON!!!!!


----------



## meowey (Aug 20, 2007)

WTG Mötley!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## msmith (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard Motley.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the OTBS Motley!!! Home Sweet Home.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats Motley Crue ... you rock!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats and welcome....


----------



## short one (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats and may the smoke Gods be  with you.


----------



## Deer Meat (Aug 20, 2007)

congratulations to all
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . So what does it take to become a member? I guess I should have asked this a year ago?


----------



## illini (Aug 20, 2007)

*Way to go Motley Cue*






Congratulations Wes !


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 20, 2007)

congratulations to all way to go


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats Motley


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. I am honored. I would like to thank all of those here who helped me in the beginning. Without this place I would probably still be lost. I stumbled across this place when I was looking for info on the GOSM I had just purchased. I quickly knew I had found a home. My wife still thinks I'm nuts for posting pictures of food on the internet, but I don't hear any complaints on the food. Now to go change that sig.....


----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2007)

congrats on the induction everyone.

Motley cue- . I found this site the same way.My wife thinks the same thing. She just don't understand. But she never complains when I bring in the finished product.








   Wooo Hoooo post 100


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 21, 2007)

My wife rolls her eyes when she sees me snapping pictures too.  Oh well, we know why we do it!  Congrats MC!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 21, 2007)

Ahh yes, my wife has started to understand. Friends and family think I am nuts, I am not saying they are wrong but there is a legitimate reason for it. If they do not understand, ask them why they take a pic of their car, the fish they caught, the buck they shot, ..... or the new born baby.... It is because they are proud of what they have or have done and want to show it to others.

Or possibly it is jealousy…..


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 21, 2007)

*A Big Congrats **MÃ¶tley CÃ¼e !!
*


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 21, 2007)

welcome to the club Motely cue


----------



## triple b (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome to the Order Motley!!


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 21, 2007)

Are we married to the same woman. Mine makes fun of me to her co-workers. She's afraid that if someone ever looks at the pics on her camera they'll think she has a meat fetish.

Haven't heard the first complaint about the food I've made with everyone's help, or the great reciepes that have come from this forum. Congrats on making it to OTBS status


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS fold Motley!


----------



## ozark rt (Aug 21, 2007)

Conngrats and welcome Motley.


----------



## richtee (Aug 21, 2007)

I met her...without makeup. Ugh. If she were a smoker, I'd retire her   ;{)


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey Dutch, I would like to put forth a nomination for you.  ZAPPER has been a huge help to me and lots of others on the forum.  So if you would, please consider admission into your elite society for ZAPPER.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

welcome motley que- sorry i musta missed it. and i'll 2nd zapper.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 31, 2007)

*I agree sir, and you too, deserve nomination. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , I here by, do so. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

lol ya rummie - i think dutch is actually # 3 ??? i do know he's in here.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 31, 2007)

*Ya big dummie!!! I didn't mean "DUTCH" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## mossymo (Aug 31, 2007)

BigArm's smokin & gypsyseagod
You two are kind of getting to be like Abbott & Costello
"Who's on first?" !!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

lol mossy what are fiends(yeah i spelled that right) for.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 31, 2007)

and now you are pull'n a Stevie Wonder on me !!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

ruh roh raggy...i do a great stevie doing "when smoke gets in your eyes"....'cept i'm white...lol


----------



## squeezy (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd like to add my support to Zapper as well ... what say all of you?


----------



## richtee (Aug 31, 2007)

Just stay in the smoke a bit longer... ;{)


----------



## Dutch (Aug 31, 2007)

Big Arm-noted your nomination for ajthepoolman and I'll second that one meownself.

So with out further ado or delay, please join me in making welcome ZAPPER, O T B S #105 and AJthepoolman, O T B S #106. Welcome into the circle of the thin blue smoke.


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS...


----------



## jts70 (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats to all the new members, dang I ggo away for a little and look at all the new faces. Looks like I have alot of new people to meet.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome to the fold ZAPPER and AJthepoolman!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome new bro's!!


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome Zapper and AJ to the OTBS .. more great additions!


----------



## crownovercoke (Aug 31, 2007)

WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW MEMBERS


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 31, 2007)

Well thank you very much!  I have not considered myself worthy yet, but I sure am humbled to think that you do.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 31, 2007)

*Thanks Mossy, Gypsy an I get a kick outta razzin each other, ya gotta have some fun in this life! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Its all mean in fun. AJ and Zapper, congrats. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

congratz & welcome to the otbs  zapper & aj.


----------



## triple b (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome Zapper and AJ to the *OTBS* !!!


----------



## zapper (Aug 31, 2007)

WOW! What happened?

One minute I am just running my mouth and the next....


I would like to thank the Academy, and...



All joking aside, it feels good to think that you are helping somebody, it feels even better when they give you thanks, and it feels even better yet when your help is noticed by others. But the best part is that the process perpetuates itself and those that have been helped, help others in return.


There are plenty of thanks to go around and I offer a thanks to all who have posted and shared their knowledge and wisdom. I gain much from this forum, entertainment, education and even a certian amount of comradery (SP) but one of the best parts is that you get to eat some great food! 

Let the smoke roll!


----------



## meowey (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats to both of you!!  Well deserved!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## scotty (Aug 31, 2007)

Next week, I will be doing my first attempt at smoking and wonder if i can be admitted into the Order Of The Black Smoke. If there isnt one there will be soon


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats to all of you


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats AJ and Zapper! You've both done very well at upholding the honor of the group proven yourselves to be helpful and made some fine looking Q!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats to our new members


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 1, 2007)

*think positive Scotty!!  You won't get black, thick grey, then thin grey, then thin white and finally, thin blue! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats, Gentlemen.  You've done well!


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats to AJ, and Zapper...way to go on making it to the big league.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 2, 2007)

like me trying to get into the vfw- volunteer fire waterers....


----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2007)

Great Job to all the new members. I have been away for a while so I did not keep up with the latest inductions. I am sure all are well deserving. I would like to offer my best wishes to all and keep on smoking.

paul


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats guys,,,and welcome aboard


----------



## monty (Sep 3, 2007)

Congratulations, AJ and Zapper! 

Your inductions are well deserved and you will most certainly uphold and add to the principles and meaning of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

My very best to you gentlemen!

Cheers!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 4, 2007)

Congrats guys!! You have earned it


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 11, 2007)

i nominate StarsFaninCO to the OTBS. he has posted some great looking brisket and is from texas- so he has to be a good guy. what say ye knights of OTBS?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 11, 2007)

well he is from texas & a stars fan.....and the brisket ain't bad either
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 i'll second it..


----------



## squeezy (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll be happy to third it ... will make a very honorable member!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would like to also throw BA_Loko in for consideration, he is very helpful , has a cool smoker and based on pics he has the best Beer Fridge


----------



## squeezy (Sep 11, 2007)

Even though he has only been with us a short time, BA_Loko has proven himself a worthy candidate for inclusion to the OTBS.

I'll second it.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool!  My first official vote!

I agree with StarsFaninCo and BA_Loko.  They get my vote.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 11, 2007)

I agoree. Both nominee's are deserving.


----------



## monty (Sep 12, 2007)

To all members and guests of the SMF family and special notice to StarsfaninCO and BA_Loko:

StarsfaninCO and BA_Loko, having been nominated for membership in The Order of the Thin Blue Smoke by your peers and after careful review of your posts I take great pleasure in acting on the privilege granted me by the Supreme Knight by formally inducting you into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! Congratulations!

StarsfaninCo you are O T B S #107
BA_Loko  you are O T B S #108

Welcome into the fold!

and

Cheers!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats Guys !!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats....


----------



## walking dude (Sep 12, 2007)

congrats








Wd


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 12, 2007)

That's awesome, congrats, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My first nomination made it, I'm a happy camper


----------



## starsfaninco (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks all and special thanks to Chris.  I hope to uphold all the qualities and duties that this honor bestows on me.  I think it is a real shame that we can't sample and share each others successes in person on a more frequent basis.

Cheers.
KE


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats and welcome guys.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well done and congrats!!


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you, everyone.  I'm honored.  It's great to among the very kind and generous people that make up this forum.  Again, thank you.

Blackhawk......thank you, Sir, for the nomination.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats Guys! And welcome to the order!


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 13, 2007)

congrats guys!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! May your smoke always be thin and blue!!!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations StarsfaninCo and BA_Loko, welcome to the fold!


----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats and welcome. Such a great honor. Keep the smoke rollin.


----------



## wavector (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations. Keep on smokin'.


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## triple b (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats to StarsfaninCO and BA_Loko!!!
Welcome to the order!


----------



## ozark rt (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome StarsfaninCO and BA_Loko.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2007)

StarsfaninCO and BA_Loko, welcome to the O T B S.  You should now see "OTBS Member" nexts to your avatar.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 13, 2007)

*I would like to nominate "ColeySmokinBBQ" to the, OTBS. He has put in a great many posts that were very helpful to me. The one on building an off set smoker was worth its weight in gold. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I will 2nd the nomination.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats to the two new members. Keep the faith bro's!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations StarsfaninCo and BA_Loko


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 13, 2007)

*I would like to nominate another fella for admitance into the OTBS. "PigCircles". This fine man helped me for two weeks and many emails in my trying to post pictures. He hung in there until I finally figured it out. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good job Joe. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry (I'm gonna feel REALLY stupid if he already is a member)  OK!! I am REALLY stupid. How come it shows him as active right now, but his name is not in bold letters? I thought the bold letters meant that the person was a member of, OTBS. (dang I feel stupid) *


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 13, 2007)

He already is ... #55


----------



## squeezy (Sep 13, 2007)

So ... how stupid _do you feel_ LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  ... I'm sure he will appreciate the effort!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 13, 2007)

His name is in "GOLD"   ...   our's are in Blue .


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey who is this new guy "PigCircles"???  Wonder if he might be related to PigCicles??? Distant cousin maybe???


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 13, 2007)

LOL Thanks BigArms.. gotta love it!

Can I have two numbers? I'll be PigCiRcles if ya want.

Terry my name is Bold Gold which means that somebody screwed up and made me some kind of Event Coordinator. Someday I hope to have a successful event to coordinate... oh wait I think I did 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks anyway


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 13, 2007)

* Thanks for all the sympathy all you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If I had brains, I'd be dangerous. I think I'm gonna go shoot myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Then again, if thats all I ever do, I'll be lucky. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## ajthepoolman (Sep 13, 2007)

If it makes you feel better Terry, I second Terry's second nomination of PigCicles!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 13, 2007)

*We all love ya Terry ... just rest a spell and all will be right with the world!*


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2007)

Aw, yer alright Terry-just having some fun at your expense. You do know, don't you, that you may never live this down 'til you buy every O T B S member at tall cold one???


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 13, 2007)

If that is the case, how do I get in?  LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Even just a temporary trial membership just for the beer...........


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 13, 2007)

*Ok y'all, ya got me good and I deserved it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But, you got a good laugh, so it was worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And yes Dutch, I'll be glad to buy a round of cold barley pop when we can all get togather! Now, please excuse me, I got to go dye my hair blonde, I'm leaving the mustache grey though, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## squeezy (Sep 13, 2007)

I like draft beer best ... thanks!


----------



## monty (Sep 13, 2007)

Terry, it is better to be criticized for doing something wrong than it is to be chastised for doing nothing at all!

And you are not the first person to do this!

That all said and done,yes, we will remember this, it will continue to haunt you and thanks ever so much for the chuckle!

God Bless everyone!

Cheers!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 13, 2007)

Guess this means I don't get a second number Huh? I was hoping to get two rounds out of Ol Terry... oh well
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 On with the show....


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 13, 2007)

Terry, you need to get back on your Meds


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe a brother ????   Going in circles ?


----------



## walking dude (Sep 13, 2007)

Terry........i do tho have to thank you on one thing........

i thought i was PigCiRcles myself...........till i just REALLY looked at his nick.......hehehe

my bad


Wd


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey, Terry......wanna borrow this?


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 13, 2007)

*thanks, but naw, ain't nuthin worth a damn ever easy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Ya know, I really am embarressed at my self today, but it turned out good, y'all got a good laugh, and as I read your responses, so did I. Alls well that ends well. By the way, I wrote down all your names, and I remember what my uncle told me, "Don't get mad, get even" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 Terry*


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 13, 2007)

Terry, that was cold!!,but funny


----------



## walking dude (Sep 13, 2007)

ROTFLMAO

just remember terry........i ALSO thought it was PigCircles

tho, when you nominated PC, i thought to myself.......hmmmmm

isn't he a mod or summin round here.......SHIRLEY, he is a member of otbs.....

AND DON'T CALL ME SHIRLEY

Wd


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 13, 2007)

*Wd, "surely" you jest
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## monty (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to hand it to you, Terry, you've taken all this good natured abuse very well! Hopefully it will die down soon so we can get back to the business at hand.

And thank you, but I am also already a member!

Cheers!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 13, 2007)

i SAID bigarm
DON"T CALL ME SHIRLEY

sorry sirmonty......but i just HAD to reply to BA

hehe

Wd


----------



## monty (Sep 13, 2007)

This is what its all about! We're having a good time. Unfortunately it is at Terry's expense this time but it could be any one of us the next time. 

Yup, we have a great site for exchanging info on smoking and we're growing so fast it boggles the mind!

We may stray off topic, we may have a little fun at each other's expense, but what the heck! We're a family!

Dontcha just love this place?

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 13, 2007)

I would like to 2nd this nomination. Coley has outdone himself providing detailed information to help other with their smoker builds. He has the illustraion art down to a science and is extremely helpful to all the members!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 13, 2007)

But what about me? He called me PigCircles... I now have to endure all the other kids makin fun of me in the sand box now ... BTW - what's a pigcircle??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










  Just funnin ya Terry .. now back to my ball of yarn.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 13, 2007)

When a Pig jumps in the slop he makes a circular wave, hence "PigCircles"


----------



## walking dude (Sep 13, 2007)

Walking Dude looks away


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 14, 2007)

*  Jesus Joe, ain't I suffered enough abuse? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  haha, I was gonna blame my mistake on the early morning hour of the post, I needed more coffee, then I saw that it was 11:44 AM when I wrote that gibberish, therefore, I musta already been drunk. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  as for pigcircles, Blackhawk splained  as well as can be done. Thats my story and  I'm stickin to it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 14, 2007)

First off, Terry, I am sorry I missed this whole dang ordeal on your "mishap"... I was busy deliverin' some kidney stones to the toilet... Not fun. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I felt like I shoulda been on a shootin' range!

Secondly, I would like to third the nomination for Coley's entry into the OTBS... he has been a straight shooter, great contributor and an awesome smoker builder/planner/engineer.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 14, 2007)

*  Hey Hawg, sorry about, "your" mishap. I understand it is extremly painful. Thank God you passed them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*  And yes sir, Coley is a great person, as most everyone on this forum is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks... it was not a fun experience. I think I am starting to understand the pain of childbirth... ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Hang in there, BigFoot's smokin... errr, I mean... well, some other appendage...


----------



## monty (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, now that the fun with Terry is backing off I have some serious business to tend to.

ColeySmokinBBQ, having been nominated by your peers and after careful review of your posts, by the privilege granted me by the Supreme Knight I hereby induct you into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! Proudly take your place with your Brothers and Sisters of the Order for you are most deserving!

You are Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke # 109.

Congratulations,

Welcome,

and

Cheers!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 14, 2007)

congrates dude

Wd


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats Coley!


----------



## triple b (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats Coley!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats  ...


----------



## vlap (Sep 15, 2007)

Congrats! You have given us all something to aim for!


----------



## ron50 (Sep 15, 2007)

Well done Coley! Congrats. May your smoke always be thin and blue!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 16, 2007)

It is *indeed* a humbling experience to realize that in some small 
way I've earned the respect and admiration of those in my new family 
here at the SMF such that they would wish to induct me into the 
"*Grand and Illustrious **'Order of the Thin Blue Smoke'"!*...

It is with a sense of great humility that I *proudly* accept the *Knighthood*
and *'Badge of Honor** # 109'* conferred upon me as I trod these hallowed 
halls and humbly go forth to *'Practice, Defend, and Keep the* *Faith'!*...


I would like to express a humble and heartfelt Thank You to:

*Sir Terry*, for the nomination and his kind and gracious compliments,

*Sir Tim*, for his 2nd of the nomination and for his past kind and gracious compliments, 

*Lady Debi*, for her 2nd 2nd of the nomination and her kind and gracious compliments,

*Sir Phil*, for his 3rd of the nomination and his kind and gracious compliments,

*Grand Knight Sir Monty*, for bringing the conferring of this title to fruition 
and for the wonderful job he does as an SMF *Super Moderator*,

*Supreme Knight Sir Dutch*, for making it all possible and for the sometimes 
thankless job of SMF *Administrator and Super Moderator*,

To all those too numerous to mention who PM'ed or eMailed to let me 
know of this and without whose input I wouldn't have known,

And to those expressing their congratulations, regards, and best wishes.

To each of you, and you know who you are, Thank You!!

I now go forth to serve...



I remain your humble servant,


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 16, 2007)

A big congrats Coley!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 16, 2007)

Congratulations Coley, welcome to the fold!!


----------



## monty (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you, Coley!

You have just presented the entire SMF with the best and most glowing acceptance upon induction into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! 

It makes me feel good about the things we do here and how we interact with friendship, help, and a general sense of cameraderie.

You were nominated by your peers and are very much appreciated by many more. Keep up the excellent posts and the good things you do for the general membership and especially for the newbies!

Cheers!

PS  Were you a ghost writer for the Oscar's acceptance speaches? Excellent!


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 16, 2007)

Congratulations, Coley.  Well done!!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Congratulations Coley, you certainly earned it!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats Coley


----------



## goat (Sep 22, 2007)

I would like to congratulate all that have achieved this high honor in my absence.  As usual, I will drink to that.


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 22, 2007)

Way to go Coley,Congrats


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 22, 2007)

congratz coley.....


----------



## ajthepoolman (Sep 22, 2007)

*PS Were you a ghost writer for the Oscar's acceptance speaches? Excellent!*

He must of been.  As I reached the last line, music started playing from somewhere!


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 23, 2007)

congrats coley.


----------



## chadpole (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats to all the new members(too many to name at this time). I hope to be worthy of a nomination to this great order some day. Maybe after I learn how to  show Q-View on some of my smokes. I have the experience but I don't have enough time in grade as they say in the service. I truly love this site and the people in it. I think I have made friendships for life after meeting some of the forum members. Everyone have a great smoking day and be careful, have fun.


----------



## meowey (Sep 23, 2007)

I would like to make a nomination for a new member in the Order.  Richtee has  brought some diverse skills in the art of smoking to the forum.  He has displayed a wealth of knowledge on various aspects of smoking and curing meat.  He has given new and experienced smokers alike great ideas on how to improve their smoked products.  It is with great pleasure that I nominate Richtee to be a Knight of the Order of Thin Blue Smoke.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

 Regards,

 Meowey


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 23, 2007)

Here, Here!!...I Agree...and I'd like to 2nd the nomination of Richtee!...

He's a straight-shooter, and has a vast wealth of technical knowledge in many areas...

He has been of help to many, and is always there to make our newbies feel welcome...

I feel that he'd be an asset to us all here at the SMF as a Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

i'll third that.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 23, 2007)

I am more than happy to 3rd the nomination... ok ... 4th.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, I'll fifth it!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Dang I though he was in the last big group! 
I support Richtree also! He's been right in there supporting the fold and helping out with great ideas and suggestions and an all round nice guy!


----------



## richtee (Sep 23, 2007)

Holy CRAP folks! Ummm ahhh... <choke>

Sheesh... I'da never thunk this so soon- was hoping some day, maybe, but...WOW! 

 I'm really taken aback here, especially since I have had so little <too little!> time amongst all of you veritable guardians of the art of smoking. It's rare, yanno... Q has taken a turn for the worse in the last couple decades. Microwaves, liquid smoke, quick meals, etc... Not only Q, mind you, but the culinary arts in general. I intend to keep the faith and remain true to the time tested methods and products that made America, first and foremost, The Seat Of Q... first, best and forever!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 23, 2007)

I think Richtee will make a fine member


----------



## meowey (Sep 24, 2007)

Dutch or Monty,

I don't know if you missed this, there is a nomination for OTBS open on Richtee.  Please see http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...postcount=1298

Thanks!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## squeezy (Sep 24, 2007)

I missed it too! Only down at the lake for 2 days ... and miss so much here!
Got my endorsement as well!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Sep 24, 2007)

Is Smoking for Life a member yet?  I didn't see the listing if so.  If not, I would like to nominate Smoking for Life to the OTBS.


----------



## meowey (Sep 24, 2007)

AJ

I don't believe he is.  I just looked through the list and don't see his name.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

 Regards,

 Meowey


----------



## walking dude (Sep 24, 2007)

i second that


dude


----------



## Dutch (Sep 24, 2007)

Having reviewed the nominations and posts for Richtee and Smokin for life, I deem them worthy of membership in to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. They have both shown their skills and willingness to share and preserve the Art of Smoking and Barbaque. I hereby proclaim Richtree and Smoking for Life as Knights of the O T B S.

Brother Richtee is OTBS #110 and Brother Smokin for life is OTBS #111.

Welcome to the Order.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 24, 2007)

congrats rich and smokin.............



dude


----------



## mossymo (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats to both of you, very well deserved.


----------



## placebo (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats Richtee and Smokin For Life!


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

I got the shivers there for a min...   WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Thin an' Blue an' Always True"


----------



## vlap (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats guys! You both deserve it. Hopefully someday I will be worthy enough to follow in your footsteps.


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 24, 2007)

I use to think I was worthy until the Silver Lake Comp. Now I know I have a lot to learn even though I have learned a lot
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Kudos & congrats


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats guys! Welcome to the OTBS. You have earned it.


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you, JD... for the Kudos and the timely propane advice.

It's freakin' AMAZING how much knowledge and experience this place can boast!

WORLD-WIDE I say! Let's teach 'em ALL Q!


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 24, 2007)

AMEN BRO

What we need to teach is that a restaurant can not pressure cook ribs & throw them on the grill & burn the BBQ sauce on the surface & call them BBQ ribs


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 24, 2007)

*congrats guys, you got it cause you deserve it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## squeezy (Sep 24, 2007)

Here Here! ... congrats to both of you!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats Richtree and Smokin for Life!


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks! But I'd druther ya sent me a six-o-Ex'z!


Grin!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations *Sir Richtee* & *Sir Smokin For Life*!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to the *Order*!!!...Well Done!!!...



Until later...


----------



## meowey (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome to O T B S Gents!

Congrats!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

 Regards,

 Meowey


----------



## walking dude (Sep 24, 2007)

any reason why rich doesn't have the otbs by his name?

just curious


dude


----------



## monty (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Fold, Richtee and Smokin' for Life!

You have earned your place and have arrived here by being recognized by your peers. No greater honor can be bestowed than one granted by ones own equals!

Thank you for being such a valuable part of the SMF Family!

Cheers!

PS, WD...Evidently Dutch has not gotten to that detail yet. He has admin privilege and will take care of it soon, promise!


----------



## short one (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome to the new brothers of the OTBS, and may the smoke Gods be with you.


----------



## msmith (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS  fellows may the thin blue and the cold ones stay with.


----------



## goat (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations Richtree and Smokin for Life.  As usual, I will drink to that.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Sep 25, 2007)

congrats to the new members of this esteemed order!


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations you guys, well deserved.


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 25, 2007)

congrats guys!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats guys....


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll second that... congrats guys! Mind if I join ya' Goat?


----------



## triple b (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations Richtree and Smokin for Life!!
Welcome to the Order!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats to you fellows, you're in great company. Actually every member is in great company, now it's just greater!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 25, 2007)

once again i see rich STILL does'nt have otbs under his name........


dude


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

I have got a PM from Dutch..he's on vacation, and I told him to RELAX! It's cool to have those once in a while....grin

Thanks for your support, WD...<SHAKES>


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 25, 2007)

Richtee.. your name should now show "OTBS Member"


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

<BOW>

Thank you Supreme Knight!

I remain-
"Thin an' Blue an' Always True"


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 25, 2007)

congratz richtee & smokin' for life.


----------



## squeezy (Sep 25, 2007)

You mean now don't you?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 25, 2007)

Squeezy, you are absolutely correct.. isn't it amazing how one letter changes the whole meaning of that phrase


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 25, 2007)

Hahahaha I was getting a little worried for you Rich.


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

Seems he forgot an upgrade....    ;{)

Jeff?


----------



## squeezy (Sep 25, 2007)

Must be one of those Freudian slips ... 'cause there are 2 letters on the keyboard between 'w' & 't'


----------



## walking dude (Sep 25, 2007)

congrats once again rich

dude


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations, Fellow Sir!

"Thin an' Blue an' Always True"


----------



## Dutch (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for taking care of that Boss-been having issues with my internet provider and haven't been able to log in.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome guys. Nice to see you rewarded for your efforts on the forum.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess I missed this one, Congrats to both of you


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations you two.


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell, I'll join ya both! 

As an aside, how did I become RichTREE?

That's how I'm listed in the OTBS roster, too.
Hey, maybe  I get to smoke TWICE as much now!


----------



## tonto1117 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations to you both!!!!! May your smoke allways be Thin and Blue


----------



## richtee (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you...And WELCOME back! Hope yer dancing like that cute l'ilpig in your sig soon!

Rich T
"Richtee"


----------



## Dutch (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry Rich, I "fat-fingered" your entry on the OTBS Roster-it's now corrected. (Yeah that's it!!! That's my excuse and Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m sticking to it!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 29, 2007)

Dutch,

good to know someone else has fat fingers like me


----------



## Dutch (Sep 29, 2007)

John- Ma Dutch claims that I have fat fingers to go along with my fat head. I've looked in the mirror and I don't know what she's talking about!! I thinks she only says it fat when she is mad at me.


----------



## richtee (Sep 29, 2007)

Hehehe....just careful round the pit... we don't want no searing goin' on and ruin that fancy coyboy hat O yers!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 29, 2007)

Geeez!...I sure hope this ain't gonna turn into another 'Pig*circles*' incident!!...

Hang in there Dutch...It'll get better!...(I keep tellin' myself about myself...)

BTW...Ma Dutch and The ColeySmokette wouldn't happen to be twin sisters...would they??...


Until Later...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 30, 2007)

be gone spammer.


----------



## monty (Sep 30, 2007)

He be gone bye bye! Would have taken care of it sooner but got kicked off the net. One of the "joys" of living in the boonies and depending on dial up!

Cheers, Everyone!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 1, 2007)

meant to do this yesterday.....said i would.........but got involved in the smoker..........

i would like to put smokebuzz up for otbs...........the dude had been a real pain in the assssssss.............hehehehe.........just kidding

he's been a real help........and he's close..........and been helping others.....besides me

can i get a second?


d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll second that one! The Buzzman has been know to travel hither and youn to support his fellow smokers! It's easy to post a message driving all over the place it a bit harder! He's also done some great smokes proving his ability to the group!

I second SmokeBuzz!


----------



## mossymo (Oct 1, 2007)

I am not sure if Walking Dude is in the OTBS but I do have to say, yesterday I was smoking with charcoal which is new to me and I am still learning with the recent purchase of the Char-griller. I was having temperature problems and I PM'd GypsySeaGod and Walking Dude. Each of them replied promptly, but I must say; Walking Dude went extremely out of his way and called me. Between his and Gypsy suggestions I had the heat back up again. With this said, and his posts of successful smokes, I would like to nominate Walking Dude. (I am assuming he hasn't been Knighted since there is no OTBS in his signature.)


----------



## smokey steve (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there a list with all the OTBS members?


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 1, 2007)

I know I am not in the OTBS but I have been in chat with Walking Dude & I think he is extremely helpful & friendly if a not OTBS member has any say I would second Walking Dude but don't know smokebuzz well enough yet to 2nd him.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in for WD, he would make a good member


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=629


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh man! I just checked and Dude is not a member. I was thinking he was. Sorry Dude!

I will third the Walking Dude! He is always trying to help and trys to welcome every newbie does some pretty awsome smokes and smokes everything!

Go Dude!


----------



## richtee (Oct 2, 2007)

Fourth I believe, is where I stand.
Hear hear! Drink to the valiant!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 2, 2007)

i'll do a 5th ( the vote not the bottle) ....on the merits of his humor, his willingness to help & his b**t???/ - well i'll vote for the 1st 2 lol


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree Dude and Buzz both belong in the OTBS


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 2, 2007)

i wish I would of been quickier, it would of been a great honor to second it. Sorry Dude the best I can do is 5th, but I'll be doing it with great honor!!


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn why am I so slow!!!!! I guess I'll have to be bumped to 6th.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 2, 2007)

thank you all...........

but please.........give smokebuzz a heads up.........would you........i wouldn't be here without him..........i know..........he's shy............but a hell of a competive smoker.......has placed rather welll..........i am hoping he will let me hang his next big one..........cept the Royal........dont see a way for me to attend that........

d8de


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 2, 2007)

If you ask me, Dude, Buzz and johnd49whatever_the_rest_of_the_numbers_are should all be in the OTBS!

I first second and third myself!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 2, 2007)

there you go........

thats all i ask


d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 2, 2007)

i'll vote for buzz- great Qviews,good knowledge, & always a pleasure in the forum.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 2, 2007)

i guess you havn'et met him in person huh...........?


LMAO

just busting..........j/k

great dude
catfisherman


d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 2, 2007)

wish i could. someday we can all smoke up together.personally after this summersville gig.... my next trip is to bush pilot floatplane into bigarm's front yard & demand ribs & capt. morgan......


----------



## walking dude (Oct 2, 2007)

crap.........you just a hop skip and a jump to here,.,...........heree......


resend btw..........


d8de


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 2, 2007)

Here, Here!...I agree with AJ!...Count me in for Walking Dude and Smokebuzz!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I don't know if AJ's mention of John D. counts as an official nomination or not...Sooo...If not, then:


...I would like to respectfully nominate *johnd49455* for induction into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. 

I believe that John D. has proven himself in numerous ways not the least of which are the helpful, friendly and easy manner he exhibits, particularly in welcoming our newbies. 

He's always there to greet and welcome them aboard and answer their questions, etc.

I believe he has a good sense and feel for the TBS, and has proven so by showing the Qview of some of the awesome smokes he has done.

He's always very quick to be helpful to others, and exhibits that same easy and friendly manner to all who ask.

I believe John D. will be a real asset as a Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.



If AJ's mention of John D. *was* considered as an official nomination, then I would like to 2nd that nomination!...



Until later...


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 2, 2007)

Nomination of Smokebuzz and Walking Dude into the OTBS... I'm up with that!


----------



## richtee (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm for Buzz too, As well as JD. JD's helped me with some technical details on my Beast. He's VERY in the know on matters propane. And both have shown some fine looking art with the thin blue as the paint  :{)


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 2, 2007)

i am also for buzz, john, and dude being in the OTBS.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 3, 2007)

i missed jd but i'll add to that.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 3, 2007)

Walking Dude and Buzz
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I'm ok with it.


----------



## smokey steve (Oct 3, 2007)

I nominate Deer Meat, been a great member of this site and is overlooked.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd like to second the nomination for Deer Meat ... a very helpful and gifted individual.
What say all of you?


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear Meat has my nomination. good guy.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 3, 2007)

i'll add to that nomination.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 3, 2007)

Man oh man, you step away from the computer for a short time and when you come back.......... you find that you have been nominated for the sacred OTBS. Thank you guys I am honored.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 3, 2007)

hehe.....


----------



## walking dude (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah......i guess i didn't say thankx here either.......i think..........

but what a honor JUST to be nominated


d8de


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my, I just noticed a nomination for the OTBS for me 














I am more than just honored to even be nominated


----------



## mossymo (Oct 3, 2007)

Each and every one of the above mentioned nominees are very deserving of the nominations. The help you have given everyone is proof of that. Good luck and I will see you back in the forums !!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 4, 2007)

i'd like to nominate kew_el_ steve.....even if he is a pats fan... he do have some good info & is always a help to the newbies. he's a valuable & active member of the site... we do need more Qviews from him but i'll stand by my nomination....


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 4, 2007)

Kew_el_Steve get's a second from the SmokyOkie.  I believe he's a contributor and a man busily engaged on a quest for the holy grail of Qdom.

Tim


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 4, 2007)

I am honored by the nomination. Thank you. 

I want to know if holy grail is bovine or porcine, tho.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 4, 2007)

kew_el_ steve has my nomination, always positive and helpful.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes to all, and even ovine and hircine from time to time.

Tim


----------



## richtee (Oct 4, 2007)

I have to say, I have found few more enthusiastic and intuitively knowledgeable folks on here. A good ambassador for SMF!

Yea on Deer Meat!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 4, 2007)

i have a question........in the box....."Who's Online" i see names with lines underem.........i see some without, and darker print............

i was under the impression.......i know......assuming....and i know what THAT does to a person........that no line and darker printing meant OTBS members......is this correct?

and if so.......why does Pigcicles still have a line underneath his name?

just curious


d8de


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 4, 2007)

I need help... I've fallen and I can't get up. Some things are just life's great mysteries..

on edit: Keen eye Dude .. do you wanna borrow my ball of yarn?? You need more stuff to do.


----------



## richtee (Oct 4, 2007)

Heh... Hey, best make the same offer to Meowey!

Purrrrr....


----------



## walking dude (Oct 4, 2007)

like i told bbq buddha.........with only one leg............and can't werk..........all i have is this site...........heheheeh


d8de


----------



## richtee (Oct 4, 2007)

FAT FINGER!  Naaa Naa!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 4, 2007)

huh?

d8de


----------



## richtee (Oct 4, 2007)

D8de?   Dude?


----------



## walking dude (Oct 4, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhh..........heheheheh........i get it now

yeah one time............but thought it looked good

hehehe.....so now its d8de

fat finger........good one.........

tho been doing now for close to a week.........leave that ball of yarn alone........LMAO

d8de


----------



## richtee (Oct 4, 2007)

Grin...
Yer a card, D8de!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am in the process of reviewing the names nominated for induction into the OTBS.  Hang in there while I review posts and and such-should be able to give my stamp of approval to the nominations later today.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL !     that is funny!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay folks having reviewed the posts of our recent nominees and having seen that the said nominations have been duly seconded (and then some), I am honored to induct the following individuals as members of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke:

Smokebuzz: O T B S #112
Walking Dude: O T B S #113
Johd49455: O T B S #114
Deer Meat: O T B S #115
Kew_el_steve: O T B S #116

Please join my in welcoming these new Knights into the Order!


----------



## vlap (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Gentlemen! I am humbled by your smokey presence!


----------



## mossymo (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats to each and every one of you !!!


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrat's gentlemen......you to Dude
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  Just kidding, well done all!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 5, 2007)

To each of our newest inductees to the Order...

Smokebuzz: O T B S #112
Walking Dude: O T B S #113
Johd49455: O T B S #114
Deer Meat: O T B S #115
Kew_el_steve: O T B S #116

My Heartiest Congratulations Gentlemen!!...Welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until Later...


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Smokebuzz: O T B S #112
Walking Dude: O T B S #113
Johd49455: O T B S #114
Deer Meat: O T B S #115
Kew_el_steve: O T B S #116


Congratulations gentlemen, you're in the circle! Individually, you have all earned your place in the Order of The Blue Smoke with your contributions and help.


----------



## richtee (Oct 5, 2007)

*Hip Hip HURRRAY! Hip Hip HURRRAY! Hip Hip HURRRAY!
*
Three cheers, Kinghts. 

Thin an' Blue an' always TRUE!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the fold guys!

Smokebuzz: O T B S #112
Walking Dude: O T B S #113
Johd49455: O T B S #114
Deer Meat: O T B S #115
Kew_el_steve: O T B S #116


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 5, 2007)

same from me- welcome gents.  
(p.s. dude- i pm'd ya some blues.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Gents .. We're glad to have you join us.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all, I truley appreciate being a member of the OTBS.

A special Thank you to Smokey Steve for getting my nomination ball rolling.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank You!!! This is a sincere honor.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














Gypsy, I promise to work on my picture posting skills.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 5, 2007)

This award really should be going to my wife.........

she does the brining, the rubbing, making up the rubs and sauces........
serving up the meals..........

like gsg said..........big boxes, i put wood(charchol in my case)........put in meat.........it cooks..........its amazing..........

whats amazing to me, is how it turns out so good.......and to that end
i owe it all to my wife.............

she is really the Knight in this family

but i appreciate the award.........thankx to this site basically........this site has improved my smoking skills 100 fold........so this award should really go to the folks of this site........only thing i did was follow instructions........and i am suprised that i could even do THAT.......hehehe

all joking aside.....its the site that is the real winner........

d8de


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go fellows, but answer this one question, Now that ya'll are part of the OTBS, don't you now hold your head high, and you have this tingleing feeling inside, and you can't wait to tell some one "YOU MADE IT!!"

Smokebuzz: O T B S #112
Walking Dude: O T B S #113
Johd49455: O T B S #114
Deer Meat: O T B S #115
Kew_el_steve: O T B S #116
Once again 
Congratulations gentlemen


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya Smokin, I can't wait for my wife to get home!!!!!!!

Now....how do you get the OTBS logo into your signature?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 5, 2007)

here
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=8856


----------



## walking dude (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah...gypsy......got em............will post a pm to you..........

nice btw


d8de


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations, Gentlemen!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Gypsy, I got it now!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 5, 2007)

hmmmmmmmm

that didnt werk


d8de


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 5, 2007)

Dude try this it works great 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=8856


----------



## walking dude (Oct 5, 2007)

thankx deermeat..........i was just there.........

there is summin bout having only one graphic in your sig.........and if that is the case........i will stick with my son's service star till he comes home from iraq


d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats to the new inductees!

Smokebuzz, Walking Dude, Johd49455, Deer Meat and last but not least, kew_el_steve!


BTW Dude I understand your wanting to post the ervice star you could just add the Letters OTBS and you number so we know your branded!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 5, 2007)

Amen Dude, Just add the blue text then.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 5, 2007)

i guess i already am..........

right under my name




d8de


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank You, for this Elite entry into the OTBS


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome guys. Nice to see you receive the honor.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 5, 2007)

It is more than an honor to even be nominated to the *OTBS*






To be accepted is humbling
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 To those who felt me worthy of a nomination & 2nds etc. Thank You.
To those who have congratulated me for being accepted Thank You
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will do all in my power to continue to live up to the high honor of being a member of the *OTBS*


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Amen to that, just spell it out in blue for the time being, your son's service star ranks above everything else


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats to all the new members, now lets smoke sumthin!
Smokebuzz: O T B S #112
Walking Dude: O T B S #113
Johd49455: O T B S #114
Deer Meat: O T B S #115
Kew_el_steve: O T B S #116


----------



## walking dude (Oct 5, 2007)

boston butt tomorrow


d8de


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 5, 2007)

OK, im stupid i can't get that otbs block in my sig, followed the link, still too dumb to get it in there, i have no insert icon button


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too.  I am getting ready to start mine in a few hours. An 8 pounder.


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 5, 2007)

got it , and then some


----------



## walking dude (Oct 6, 2007)

buzz..........you better get to fairway.....before the sale ends



d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 6, 2007)

well i guess in honor of y'all i  gotta smoke something tomorrow.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 6, 2007)

*Hey everyone, I just realized that I didn't thank all you fine people for inducting me into the OTBS. I wish to do so now. From Gypsy, on down the line, Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I sure do treasure all of you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 6, 2007)

You and me both Terry...You and me both!!!!!........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's a REAL HONOR!!!!!.....



Until later...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 6, 2007)

i still gotta thank the higher power for this site daily for ideas & creatingna friendly environment where we can make good friends & fuel our creative juices( as we all know i can yakk) and to come up w/ new creative ideas.. i mean- tequila,cilantro,lime grilled shrimp garnish for a bloody mary- has that been done ?? prolly but w/ guinness garlic olive sauteed crawfish in wild rice & lemon/cream smoked scallops....see what y'all started...


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks to everyone here for helping me. The collective knowledge here is unbelievable. It's really amazing to me how this forum has helped me come so far since just July. I really do appreciate being made a member of the Order. Special thanks to Gypsyseagod for my nomination and Richoso1 for seconding. A very special thanks goes to Smoky Okie, not only does he possess an amazing amount of smokeknowledge, but for answering my numerous PMs and Emails.

And another Special Thanks to Tulsa Jeff. Great site, great 5-day course, and for putting up with all of this so we could have so much fun here!!!

Thanks ALL!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 6, 2007)

now if we can only get ya in a dallas cowboys jersey.....


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 6, 2007)

How did they used to say it on Tool Time? Oh yeah, I remember:

"I don't think so, Tim"


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 10, 2007)

I wish to bring forth two nominations to my OTBS brothers and sisters.  I didn't see either of these fine members in the OTBS lineup.

Fatback Joe and Flash.

Two well deserving smokers who have demonstrated their skill and willingness to help others.

Can I get a witness?


----------



## walking dude (Oct 10, 2007)

i second........great dudes........with alot of help

right on


d8de


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I will 3rd that nomination  ...


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 10, 2007)

And I fourth, Definately deserving


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 11, 2007)

And I'll give two fiths. Wait a minute. These guys deserve it, but I'm not giving away any booze here. You know what I mean...


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

Voting YEA on both....


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the nomination!   I am just happy to have a place to hang out and talk about smoking and try to contribute where I can (and sometimes where I can't LOL).

Thanks again.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeppers Fatback and Flash are both very helpful, friendly and do well here!


----------



## flash (Oct 11, 2007)

Ahh Shucks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










What an honor. I may have known alittle when I joined up here, but what I have learned from you all has been fantastic. Thanks again, one and all.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 11, 2007)

Both *Flash* and *Fatback Joe* have got a thumbs up from me!!...


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 11, 2007)

*  Me too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If your good enough for Coley, your good enough for me. Is that a compliment???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  haha, Terry*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

me also. and btw.... has anyone nominated chadpole ? if not i will nominate chadpole for good posts, helpfullness, & general wellness(thats a new politically correct term for being cool)seriously- i checked the posts & threads- he fits the bill to me- what say ye ???


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 13, 2007)

I second Chadpole. That Spatchcock looks GOOD...


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 13, 2007)

Here, Here!!...That works for me!!...and...Ya beat me to the punch GSG!...

It'll be my pleasure in giving a 2nd to *Chadpole's* nomination!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The reasons stated above by GSG says it all very well!!...


Oops!...Make that a 3rd!!...Sorry 'bout that kew_el_steve!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------



## squeezy (Oct 13, 2007)

Chadpole ... a resounding ... yes!


----------



## chadpole (Oct 13, 2007)

I am very honored by just the idea of even being  nominated as member of the OTBS. You are a fine bunch of friends that are fun to talk to.Thank you very much from the bottom of my heart,Gypsey,Steve,Coley, and Squeezy for this most special honor. I would be humbled to accept this if the Honorable Dutch or Sir Monty could find it in their hearts to acccept me to high and honorable position. I would love to have a logo attached to my name.    Thank you again.


----------



## richtee (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, CRAP! I thought these were just seconds, thirds, etc on the previous inductees...

yea for Chadpole!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 13, 2007)

*I heartily second that. Chadpole has BBQ'ed for at least 30 years and has much knowledge and advice. He is a genuine nice guy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*
* ok, make that, 5th or 12th, or whatever?  *


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 13, 2007)

He has my yes vote also.


----------



## chadpole (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, Hillbilly and Terry. I keep checking the thread to see if this could be a reality. I am in and out of the house today. We are trying to get our race car ready to race tonight and this stays in the back of my mind.This has been the the very best site I have ever been associated with.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 13, 2007)

Go Chapole!  Yeah that works. I'll cheer for Chadpole too!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

the mods may be away or busy but you will get a pm letting you know... so no anxiety.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 14, 2007)

Having received and reviewed the new nominees, it is my honor to induct the following members into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Flash:  OTBS #117
Fatback Joe:  OTBS #118
Chadpole:  OTBS #119

Please welcome the newest members of the Order.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 14, 2007)

welcome brothers


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats to all new inductee's , great job gang


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats Guys...


----------



## squeezy (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats to all of you ... well done!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright, a big welcome to ya'll


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats guys! Glad to have you join our ranks!


----------



## ron50 (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats to all!


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

WooooHOOO! Welcome guys! Now ain't the rookies suppost to pick up the bar tab?  ;{)


Thin an' Blue an' always True!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice job..what's this about them picking up the bar tab???


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats, folks!  You should feel quite honored.  I feel an honor to be among all of you!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations Brothers!...Welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 15, 2007)

what a great wakeup they will have tomorrow..... i know chadpole is anxious to know & wouldn't ya know it he ain't here... well it'll make his monday- same for the other brothers.


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow have a computer go down and loose a couple 3 weeks online and look at all the new bothers now!!! 

Congrats and welcome all to the order...


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

Cowgirl!

How many among us has done a whole hog? Built a cinderblock pit to do it? and also welcomes all with warmth, and advises wisely and with compassion...

Therefore- I wish to nominate Cowgirl for Knightess of the Thin Blue Smoke.

What say ye, Fellow Crusaders?


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree 100%, she will make a great member. Her posts are very informative.
a big second from me


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 15, 2007)

I whole-heartedly approve of Cowgirls nomination!...And I herewith 2nd Blackhawk's 2nd!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Err...Guess that'd be a 3rd!...

In the short time that Cowgirl has been with us here at the SMF, I feel that she has MORE than adequately proven not only her prowess with all things smoked, but also that she has a REAL sense of the Thin Blue Smoke that we all hold so dear!...

So...It is my pleasure to 3rd her nomination!...

Good Luck Cowgirl!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until Later...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 15, 2007)

i'll 4th that.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll plead the fifth on that... err, I mean I'll fifth that, or even drink a fifth...


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 15, 2007)

*Count me is. That young lady is a pleasure and a sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If I had half her abilitys, I'd really be something.  Go get em Cowgirl (AKA, Patty) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













   Terry*


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes agree.


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 15, 2007)

The always agreeable crownovercoke concurrrrrrrrs!  Shes got my vote!


----------



## triple b (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats Flash,Fatback Joe,and Chadpole!!!
Welcome to the Order brothers!


----------



## chadpole (Oct 15, 2007)

Yesssssss! The cowgirl has definitely got my vote. She's my kinda girl. Any girl that can clean a hog and set up to cook it, yes sir! You go girl!


----------



## triple b (Oct 15, 2007)

Cowgirl has my vote as well.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats guys...Cowgirl has my vote also.


----------



## monty (Oct 15, 2007)

First of all I am proud to welcome all the new OTBS inductees! Welcome! You have earned your place here as judged by your peers.

Now on to new business.

It seems that a relatively new member has caused quite a stir within the OTBS membership. And I can certainly understand why.

After carefully researchng and reading her posts I have determined that Cowgirl is deserving of membership in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Cowgirl, after reviewing the petition and receiving all the supportive comments as well as after having reviewed your participation in the SMF and by the privilege granted me by the Supreme Knight I hereby induct you into the right and honorable Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! 

Henceforth you shall be known as Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke #120

Welcome! Stand proudly with your peers who made this possible by recognizing your talents.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree totally cowgirl has my vote as well.

Congratulations to our new members as well, it is a great feeling to join the ranks, as I have recently found out for myself.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats Cowgirl  ..


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations! Yes, she has been here a short time, however the skills and products she is capable of place her squarely in the Knight/tess realm.

Welcome Cowgirl!


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats, cowgirl!!  I feel you're very deserving.  As I mentioned in an earlier message, I appreciate your input here.  Apparently many others do, too!!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations Cowgirl!!...Welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!!!...


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW!!!
I'm overwhelmed!!

Thank you so much for even considering me to be a part of your fine organization. I don't know what I did to deserve this fine honor.....thank you so much!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 15, 2007)

congratz cowgirl... now make us proud & send me food.....


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, and let's consider that bar tab idea, eh?   ;{)


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you so much....you all are too sweet. I'm still in shock!!


----------



## chadpole (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats Cowgirl on this fine honor you have received. Keep up the good work and if you have any other blogs on cooking,smoking,grilling,anything that you have been a part of I would personally be interested in seeing it.
I think alot of the members are watching you now! You rock!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats CowGirl


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 15, 2007)

Dang! I wanted to nominate Cowgirl!

Congrats sweetie!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow! Thank you chadpole, I appreciate your kind words.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I raise shrimp.....they're not SMF related.....maybe I'll post pictures of them on the cooker. lol
I have a lot of pictures....hope to add them to my measly blog.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







BlackHawk.......thank you so much. You made me feel welcome from day one when I posted my introduction. I sure appreciate your kindness.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Debi, I appreciate all of your help.........thank you for being here too!


----------



## msmith (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the OTBS  cowgirl.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 15, 2007)

* From Montana too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
  And congrats to all our new members. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Terry


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 16, 2007)

A Big Ol' Congrats CowGirl!! Welcome to the OTBS! You are most deserving.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you so much folks.....I still can't believe it!


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats Cowgirl.  Welcome to the brotherhood...Uh I mean Sister...you understand.... proud to have you with us


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 16, 2007)

raise shrimp in oklahomey... oh well- don't get me started. ya asked why ya deserved this honor- cause... great photos of Qview,willingness to help others. expertise in yer field, & generally great attitude- that(fer newbies reading this) is the definition of the otbs- now strive for that....thats what gets ya in.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats cowgirl!! Now I have a question for ya, seeing as how yer a cowgirl and ya raise shrimp- What kind of SCUBA gear do ya put on a horse come shrimp round-up time??


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats easy she rides a seahorse!!!


----------



## monty (Oct 16, 2007)

Geez, Dutch!

Looks like you been one-upped! Ain't seen that happen in a long time!

What I wanna know is how they tie them little lasso's!

Can you 'splain this, Cowgirl!

This is fun and all sides be prepared for more!

Welcome again to the Fold, Cowgirl! This is all part of the fun!

Cheers!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL! Thank you for the laughs folks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm trying to figure out a way to incorporate some shots of my shrimp onto the forum. 
Maybe showing their journey from the pond to the cooker.....or would that be too graphic.


----------



## monty (Oct 16, 2007)

Ta heck wid da graphic!

I got garlic butter, Evoo, and some great horseraddish/ tomato 'n spice goodies to take care of any situation if'n them l'il critters gits outta hand! Remember now, thems is vittles, no tears!















Cheers!


----------



## vlap (Oct 16, 2007)

I would love to see some picts. I love aquaculture and have looked into trying it myself. I would love to grow snook and redfish;) Both for retail sale and stocking programs.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL! Now I don't feel so bad!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll dig up some garlic butter and start clicking pictures.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 16, 2007)

vlap, I'm a landlocked seafood lover....If I could raise snook and redfish, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## vlap (Oct 16, 2007)

I am assuming your pond is saltwater? How big? I wonder if you could contact some fishery department and get some fingerling sized snook and reds...

I know IMG academies here in bradenton just built saltwater ponds and were able to order a thousand little snook and redfish to stock it with.


----------



## clyde (Oct 16, 2007)

. You mean you never did a pig in a block pit?



On behalf af myself and The SmokyOkie, welcome to the club Cowgirl.  SmokyOkie tells my you sound like quite a gal from the PMs he exchanged with you.

We do want to see some shrimp pix even if it's not Q.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 16, 2007)

O hail the knight and the knightess's of the OTBS! 
Forgive me for I am not worthy of ye such title. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Please teach me your ways and I shall follow with great diligence!
May your wisdom pour into me like a empty goblet.
I shall not disapoint the, As we journey into the Thin Blue Smoke!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 16, 2007)

They have "saltwater" in Oklahoma?


----------



## glued2it (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes!

http://www.greatsaltplains.com/


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Clyde and SmokieOkie!
SmokieOkie was one of the first folks to welcome me here via PM. I've already bent his ear a bit about the shrimp.

The shrimp are bred in saltwater and are introduced to freshwater after the post larvae stage. (real interesting ..huh)
I buy the juveniles and stock my small farm pond....this is where I "grow them out" until they reach eatin stage.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I am able to stock the pond in May and harvest them from September to October...in fact I'm still in the middle of it.

If I lived on the coast, I would not bother.........I only do this to satisfy my deep love of fresh seafood. (a habit I can not break)


----------



## vlap (Oct 16, 2007)

I was going to ask how ya kept them warm over the winter... I know the answer now... They are kept warm in the bbq


----------



## glued2it (Oct 16, 2007)

I should have quoted the original message to explain my unworthiness to the OTBS .


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Exactly right Vlap.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 16, 2007)

A belated congrats Cowgirl, welcome to the fold!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you HawgHeaven, I appreciate it.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, score one for CoverC. I was waiting for someone to come up the seahorse answer.


----------



## clyde (Oct 16, 2007)

And that may be the only solution given where you live in Oklahoma!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just out of curoisity, what kind of tail count do you end up with?  (tails per pound)  That, and how many pounds do you usually end up harvesting?

Even with those answers, we'll still need pix.

Hey, I just thought of another question.  Who gets more shrimp, you or the herons?


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats Cowgirl. A very deserving person for the honor. Thanks for sharing and helping to make the forum such a wonderful place.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats Cowgirl! Welcome to the OTBS!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Clyde...I posted some shrimp pictures over in the general discussion area....
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=9567

Thank you Hillbillysmoker and Debi!


----------



## ron50 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats Cowgirl, you've made a real big impression in a short time :)


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you Ron. :)

I guess you all can thank/blame Ernest and his smokehouse......I found this http://www.smoking-meat.com/smokehouse-plans.html
when researching smokehouses..........you all looked so friendly and had so much good information...I decided to register.

Thanks to all of you for inviting me into your wonderful group.


----------



## clyde (Oct 17, 2007)

Please don't take this the wrong way Cowgirl, but I just can't resist.

If your screen name is Cowgirl, and your real name is Patty, does it follow that that would make you Cow Patty?


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL! That's where I got it! Check out the joke forum...
It has a nice ring to it!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 17, 2007)

I think we're up to 3 knightess' now!!!  Congrats Cowgirl!!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you Shellbellc!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Only 3!!! Yikes!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 17, 2007)

*  Hey sweetheart, your taking all this kiddin very well. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Had I known all the razzin you'd get,........ I'd STILL have done it!!! haha  You saw all the razzin I got for the "Pigcircles" incident. Well, I figger its time to shift the heat to you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Now your main goal in life is to find some poor bugger that you can pass the "infamous" torch to. Thanks again for being a good sport. You have brought alot of smiles in the last few days. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













   Terry*


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

I can take it.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll bet she has a twin sister ... Meadow Muffin


----------



## richtee (Oct 17, 2007)

I grew up avoiding "moo pies".


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 18, 2007)

for his  recipes,posts,great Qviews & fishing pics,and being an active member of the group always willing to lend a hand,or just share as adventure....i'd like to nominate vlap for membership into the otbs. what say ye ?


----------



## richtee (Oct 18, 2007)

Hear HEAR! A resounding second! Truly a Knight in waiting...


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 18, 2007)

Vlap gets the thumbs up from me.  All round good guy.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 18, 2007)

... I agree  ...  have enjoyed his posts and knowledge.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

I am new here and do not know if my opinion counts.........but 
I think Vlap would be a great addition to the OTBS. He is very knowledgeable, helpful and definately made me feel welcome here from day one. He's an asset to the forum.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 18, 2007)

While I'm doing the review of vlap's nomination, I'd like to take a moment and make a nomination of my own. jmedic25 really knows his stuff and the thread really brought it all together was his "Firehouse Rib Smoke" http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9539 

Justin has really earned a place within the OTBS.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 18, 2007)

How did we miss him ????????????   I 2nd the nomination   Thank You Dutch...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 18, 2007)

i'll 3rd that- can i borrow the lang now??? lol


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm good with both Vlap and Justin's nominations!


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree they both have been very supportive and helpful.  Perfect additions to the brotherhood...


----------



## chadpole (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll agree that Vlap and justin need to be in the brotherhood. I'll 4th or 5th it if that is what it takes. Both are very informative in their posts.


----------



## roper76 (Oct 18, 2007)

i hope to one day be considered worthy and admitted to OTBS.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 18, 2007)

Hear ye, Hear ye, Knights and Knightess of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke and ye Members of the Smoking Meat Forums family-Hark and make notice of the induction of Vlap and jmedic25 as the newest members of the OTBS. Both have been nominated based on their williingness to welcome new members to SMF and their willingness to share their knowledge and skill of the Art of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Step forth, Brothers and take your honored place with-in the circle of the OTBS.

Vlap: OTBS #121
jmedic25: OTBS #122


----------



## walking dude (Oct 18, 2007)

congrats dudes...........welcome


d8de


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS  ..


----------



## vlap (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW! Thanks to everyone who nominated and approved. I didn't think I was yet worthy but will do my best to be so. It truly is an honor to be among such great cooks who have such passion and knowledge about food.
From the first time I viewed this site I knew I had found a new home. 
Thanks again everyone for I am truly happy.

Now what to smoke this weekend in celebration?


----------



## richtee (Oct 18, 2007)

YAY!   WTG, guys!  Welcome to the top!  Now toss down ropes for others to scale these worthy heights!


----------



## chadpole (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome guys! It is truly a pleasure to have you amongst our ranks. We will be looking forward to some more Q-View from you.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the brotherhood. Nice to have you.


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you very much. I am very suprised. I will accept this with GREAT honor. I will do my best to contribute to the "order" like a good knight should. I am especially honored that I was nominated by Dutch. Thank you, Dutch.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome & congratz brothers.


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 18, 2007)

Now I have to know.  How do I get the cool OTBS logo that has my # embedded in it like the rest of yall have??


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=8856

 here ya go.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 18, 2007)

wait till coleysmokinbbq comes around.......he can set you up

d8de


----------



## stratocat (Oct 18, 2007)

Well that answers that. Now I know what OTBS stands for. And I thought it stood for "Old Timer B. S.er" Fact!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 18, 2007)

*  It does! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  haha,  Terry*


----------



## walking dude (Oct 18, 2007)

welllllllll..............in terry's case is does...........

















d8de


----------



## squeezy (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats to Vlap and Justin's induction to the brotherhood ... sorry I missed the nomination part ... things move fast here ...


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 18, 2007)

*I resemble that remark. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*
*  P.S.  congrats guys!!!*


----------



## richtee (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, that too...sometimes   hehehe...
Smoke well, learn well, advise well and who knows... ;{)


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats Guys, I missed the whole thing today, I was having fun with my shrink at the VA


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats all new members
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't check this thread out enough


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Boy you try to get some sleep, go to work for a few hours and bang! Two more nominations!

COngrats guys!


----------



## monty (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to agree that your inductions were as lightning fast as they are deserved! 

Welcome to the OTBS guys!

Cheers!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations brothers, a well deserved honor bestowed upon you both... now fire up the smoker and *PARTY YOUR ARSES OFF!!!!*


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Vlap and Justin!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

I have only done this a few timea before but I would like to nominate Skip aka Pescadero for the OTBS. He has been a fairly quiet member for quite some time and has really started to speak up and show his abilities, be supportive of newbies and help out whenever he can. He's posted some very nice smokes and mussles to die for! Can I get a second on this sweet and desevring man's nomination please?


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 18, 2007)

Debi, I was thinking the same thing this afternoon.  I find him to be a fine fit into the order.  I second the nomination.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 18, 2007)

crap...........turn around when a commercial comes on.........i can't even get the second in.........hehehe.........i third, fourth, and fith it........

d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

A third will do!


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats, Vlap and Justin, smoke on bruthas


----------



## walking dude (Oct 18, 2007)

i would like to nominate Placebo............

seems to fit in here well with insane people............he is a great help.......and good advice



d8de


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 18, 2007)

uh, dude......just just "third, fourth, and fith" him.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





on edit, I completely read the name wrong.  Sorry!  Good grief....it's been a long day!

Sorry, m'brother


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 18, 2007)

i'll add to that wherever it may place.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 19, 2007)

I will second Placebo! A good man indeed!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 19, 2007)

Just introduced a script that should automatically correct all chat problems within one hour of being placed into the OTBS group. I just tried it on smokebuzz and it worked like a charm
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let me know if you have any problems..

SmokeBuzz, you are good to go.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 19, 2007)

TY, Jeff.  Indeed, you are a webmaster!  That script file will help many, as well as save you time.  Well done!

Have you been nominated yet?


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 19, 2007)

Terry will be along shortly to put him in for it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  C'mon Terry... it's funny!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 19, 2007)

*  Yes M'am, if I'm not already too late, I will second Skip. He is a great guy, friendly and knowledgeable. (thats a big word for us MT boys) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 19, 2007)

*  Dang it Joe, I used to like you!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





















  Terry*


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations Vlap & Justin, sorry I missed the nominations, You both had my vote.

Welcome to the gang


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanx Jeff!!


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 19, 2007)

May I get a second, Terry?  


Ya know I love ya, Brotha!  <runnin' and duckin' like heck!>


----------



## triple b (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations to vlap and jmedic25 !
Sorry I didn't see it sooner.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd like to nominate a deserving and long overdue member of the forums into the OTBS, Desert Smokin! What say thee?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 21, 2007)

i heartily second desert smokin' & also
 after spewing the screen,checking some great views,accolades, & recipes- plus he's a nice guy w/ a willingness to help & participate(not to mention hang out / walkin' dude-lol steve) i'd like to nominate richtee if it's not been done yet.
( i lost the otbs list- dutch ya got the link ? )


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's the link gypsy - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=629


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 21, 2007)

thanx oh moderator general.
n.m.he's 1 of "us" lol now- i just didn't see it on his pro yet.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 21, 2007)

nominate richtee?

he was a member before me

d8de


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=629

#110


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 21, 2007)

Bump ....   Bump


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 21, 2007)

i think i 2nd or 3rd'd that. - it's getting fast this wk.


----------



## salmonclubber (Oct 21, 2007)

i would like to second the nomination of skip Pescadero to the otbs he is always helpful and is always glad to help others if he cant find the answer he will send people to other members here who can help he is a great guy and would do well as a member of the otbs 
huey


----------



## richtee (Oct 21, 2007)

Yea... I have used his advice a couple times, always with good results. YEA on Pescadero for the Smoky Armour!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 21, 2007)

He's a good man and he is already #110


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 23, 2007)

I would like to nominate Geek with Fire to the OTBS. Josh has always been positive, actively participated, demonstrated his knowledge, and is trying to further the art of smok'in. What say ye?


----------



## mossymo (Oct 23, 2007)

I would definitely 2nd the nomination of Geek with Fire.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree we need a geek in the OTBS..LOL


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree, give the Geek a number!  I also nominate him for Lamda Lamda Lamda!


----------



## vlap (Oct 23, 2007)

Heck I was surprised to learn the geek wasn't already OTBS. Definately Deserving! He's got my vote!!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 23, 2007)

Same here, I went and checked the roster...


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll back the Geek!


----------



## squeezy (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm good with Geek also!


----------



## triple b (Oct 23, 2007)

You've got my vote for Geek as well!


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 23, 2007)

One more vote for Geek


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 23, 2007)

mine too i vote for geek


----------



## walking dude (Oct 23, 2007)

so.........from what i can figure out...........

pescadero

placebo

desert smoking

and Geek


got it


d8de


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 23, 2007)

burp...just in case Dutch happens by.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 23, 2007)

My thumbs-up for all the nominees also too!...I Gar-onn-teee!...


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeppers I'll add my vote to Geek also!


----------



## richtee (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow... Indeed I say yea~

And also wonder if this thread can somehow be made less unweildy- I keep getting lost in it!  Heh


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 24, 2007)

Rich, just to the left of thread title, there is a little blue square with a down arrow.  That will take you to the last time you checked the thread, or last read on the thread.


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 24, 2007)

I could have sworn desert smokin was already....If not he and geek definately have my backing....

Where is dutch???


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 24, 2007)

All of the Nom's have my vote!!  Let's get these boys some numbers!!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 24, 2007)

...burp...


----------



## mossymo (Oct 24, 2007)

kew_el_steve
That one smelled like Bud Light and hickory !!!


----------



## chadpole (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd like to give my vote also. Some moderator should be along sometime this week to read this thread. Maybe someone needs to PM them to let them know we have a forum going on here!


----------



## monty (Oct 25, 2007)

Relax everyone!

We've been working a bit of overtime lately and the research is in progress and announcements will be forthcoming.

Gotta get it right the first time!

Cheers!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 25, 2007)

Very deserving nominees.  I'm sure that Monty is working on it!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 25, 2007)

Soetimes life just get it the way of the forum - go figure?


----------



## richtee (Oct 25, 2007)

Sometimes   as in this case- the forum gets in the way of the forum!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 25, 2007)

The guys have my vote too!


----------



## squeezy (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmmm?  ... I feel like I'm missing something. Do I need to activate something for this feature?


----------



## richtee (Oct 25, 2007)

Yanno..I have looked too-  don't have that.. or I'm blind/dumb...oh  wait, that's "Tommy"   heh


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 25, 2007)

This is what it looks like, right before the first letter in the title of the post



 "OTBS"             (
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



1 2 3 ... Last Page)

                                                      See the little blue square


----------



## richtee (Oct 25, 2007)

Ahh OK  first new reply... But sometimes it's still hard to follow, especially with the "More replies below this depth" thing. Thanks for the info, tho BH19!


----------



## vlap (Oct 25, 2007)

Just bumping this back up for the Geek! Lets get him a logo!

Mods I know you are working hard but the geek is more deserving of the otbs than I. I'm just looking forward to his appointment.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah vlap, geek is due........but so are the others that have been nominated..........lets not forget bout them either


d8de


----------



## vlap (Oct 25, 2007)

I must have missed those. I did not mean any offense or to slight anybody. Thanks for the reminder Dude!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 25, 2007)

*  yeah, what dude said. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 25, 2007)

...burp...Red Hook IPA and Hickory...


----------



## monty (Oct 25, 2007)

Hear ye all Knights of the Thin Blue Smoke, and all others!

Having been judged by your peers as more than worthy and after review of your activities on the Smoking Meat Forum I take great pleasure by the honor accorded me by the Supreme Knight in formalizing the induction of the following SMF Members into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

Pescadero OTBS #123
Placebo OTBS #124
Desert Smokin OTBS #125
Geek with Fire OTBS #126

Take your place within this hallowed membership and stand proudly tall with your brothers and sisters who have made your induction possible!

Thank you for your participation, your sharing and the efforts put forth in helping others and welcoming new members!

May the Thin Blue always be with you!

Cheers!


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah thats what im talkin about...  


Congrats all!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations new members!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 25, 2007)

WoooooHOOO! Who let da dawgs out! 
Welcome , Men! Err...KNIGHTS! Advance the cause, help the needy, and always be Thin, Blue, and True!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 25, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL FOUR!!!


----------



## glued2it (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats! I'm am happy for all of you!


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats, y'all!  Well deserved, indeed.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats to everybody


----------



## walking dude (Oct 25, 2007)

congrats all.................

d8de


----------



## pescadero (Oct 25, 2007)

WOW.  .  .  I am speechless !!

Thanks to everyone.  I will certainly do my best to live up to the honor.

Skip
(Pescadero)
#123 Yeeeee Haaawwwwwwww

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats to all. Nice to have you with us.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 25, 2007)

*  I couldn't say it any better.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## desert smokin (Oct 25, 2007)

First off - Thank You for assisting me to learn and earn my place among you. This wasn't on my radar screen but I thank Ron50 for the nomination and all who suppported it.
I will do my best to inform, instruct and inspire all those who come here to learn and participate.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats Guys  ...


----------



## ron50 (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats to all.

May your smoke always be thin and blue.

May your beer always be cold.

May you enjoy both for many years to come.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats to all, each of you are very worthy.

Ron50
Cold beer is what I feel life is all about !!!


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 26, 2007)

And friends, family, and good food!  Right on!!!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 26, 2007)

I really feel that these people embody the intent of being entered in to the OTBS. They are hitting on all cylinders with a helpful, positive attitude day in and day out. And suddenly we look around and think, wow, these people aren't knights yet? Let's get them nominated, seconded, and accepted. NICE JOB and CONGRATULATIONS. You'all deserve it!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They buy the beer, right???


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats to all, you guys deserve the placing. Kepp it going on.


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 26, 2007)

Well folks, I'm honored and humbled at the same time.  I don't feel worthy of the compliment, but thanks to all for the kind words and for trusting in me to meet the challenge.


----------



## placebo (Oct 26, 2007)

I am truely honored and amazed. I _promise_ to do my best to maintain the integrity of the OTBS. Thank you all so much for your help, support, and confidence!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats all ye new knights!

Pescadero *OTBS* #123
Placebo *OTBS* #124
Desert Smokin *OTBS* #125
Geek with Fire *OTBS* #126


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats to all the new members, great job guys


----------



## Dutch (Oct 26, 2007)

Pescadero, Placebo, Desert Smokin and Geek with Fire, Welcome to the OTBS!!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats to all new members! Welcome to the Order!


----------



## squeezy (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome new knights ...   Pescadero, Placebo, Desert Smokin and Geek with Fire


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 26, 2007)

Not nice to swear...family show.


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 26, 2007)

Where the heck have I've been......... Welcome Pescadero, Placebo, Desert Smokin and Geek with Fire to the order of the OTBS, you all deserve a place at the table. Well done.


----------



## chadpole (Oct 26, 2007)

I congradulate all of the below listed brothers of the OTBS! We are honored to have you as one of our brothers in The Thin Blue Smoke.Now if you'll buy the beer , we would be honored with that also!

Pescadero OTBS #123
Placebo OTBS #124
Desert Smokin OTBS #125
Geek with Fire OTBS #126


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 27, 2007)

Pescadero *OTBS* #123
Placebo *OTBS* #124
Desert Smokin *OTBS* #125
Geek with Fire *OTBS* #126

Congrats & welcome to the OTBS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Arm  ataz_01_37:


----------



## msmith (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS new members.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 28, 2007)

Folks, Got a PM from glued2it requesting that he be considered for membership with the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Here is his message:
What say ye?


----------



## squeezy (Oct 28, 2007)

This has to be a first ... I know I hinted pretty strong for my nomination, but I didn't ask! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Definitely a great photographer for sure .... which incidently proves he knows what he is doing ....

So ... for those two reasons, I'd like to nominate *glued2it .*


----------



## glued2it (Oct 28, 2007)

I did get a sticky in the New member forums. does that help?


----------



## meowey (Oct 28, 2007)

That smoke plus the tutorial for posting pictures if proof enough for me that he is deserving.

I say yea!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 28, 2007)

I beleive thats how 1 originally got nominated , and i would be happy to 3rd him.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 28, 2007)

I feel that glued2it ha his heart in it, and I give him my vote.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree, glued2it has been very helpful in the short short time he has been here. I have been using his Q-view posting method allday.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm kinda old school, I feel you should wait for somebody to nominate you but he does deserve to be considered


----------



## ron50 (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, and you asked for that too, lol. 

Do I get nominated to since I made his post a sticky? lol.

Seriously though, he is worthy of consideration.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 28, 2007)

*  I agree with what you said, yet, he has the self confidence to know that he has earned the right of the OTBS. I say, he has my support. *


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 28, 2007)

*thats, "too" Ron, and where is the comma?  oh....... you New York boys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  and I thought I was bad
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (and I was right)*


----------



## ron50 (Oct 28, 2007)

You are right Big arm. I saw the lack of the 2nd O but was too lazy to go back and edit. You know how us New York boys are.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 28, 2007)

*  haha Ron, actually, I do know a few people out on Long Island, and I must say, great people. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If fact, most of us here in the SMF  are  pretty darn nice, cept for you, me, Gypsy, Coley, Skip, Debi, cowgirl, Chadpole, dang, this is gonna take all nite.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I got Crocodile Dundee soup on, gotta git. *


----------



## squeezy (Oct 28, 2007)

Did I make your 'cept' list ... hope so!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 29, 2007)

*  Of course you did Paul, your # 1 on my list!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 , (don't even go there) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  haha*


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 29, 2007)

Guess that's better than being #2 and way better than being #1 on the #2 list


----------



## squeezy (Oct 29, 2007)

Gee ... thanks!
Always wanted to be #1 ... where do you go from here?


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 29, 2007)

i third, fourth- what is it now?- glued2it's nomination to the OTBS. he has done some good stuff for us here.


----------



## richtee (Oct 29, 2007)

I say yea! All 'round chivalrous guy, and helpful to folks.
That last butt was rather outstanding in appearance!
And it IS in the by-rules about asking as I recall...

Grand Knight- Yea I say!


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 29, 2007)

Well IMO Glued has mad skills and is wAAAy cool.  He has my vote. However maybe it should be posted somewhere that a self nomination is a breach of ettiquette, from here on out.  On the other hand who could blame him for wanting to be a knight.  Maybe we could make him a scribe or page.That's it! he could be the first offical scribe for the OTBS.  He can tend the fire and ice the beers.  We could beat him with reeds when he is insolent.  Ok I will stop now.  I have had too much caffene.  I went rambling again.  Let's make him a knight Dutch!


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 29, 2007)

It does say if you think you are worthy post shy & you will be considered, somewhere
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I was just noticing that glued has been very helpful & does welcome newcomers the other day & considered nominating him
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I will ??th his nomination the the OTBS


----------



## glued2it (Oct 30, 2007)

I was only following the original post when the message was pm'd to Dutch.

I understand why some of you feel differently. If not for the original post I wouldn't have asked.

*However you all still supported me and Greatly appreciate it!*


----------



## vlap (Oct 30, 2007)

Glued... You were well within your rights to ask and I am glad you did. With the large amount of very talented cooks it is easy for one talented cook to get lost. You are deserving and I back your nomination. 

No one should have to worry about asking for admittance.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats Boys glad yo have you aboard as a part of the OTBS! I should be back tomorrow home to check in on you and make sure your wearing your colors!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

What Vlap said.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





glued2it, In the short time I've been here, you have been a great help, friendly, and a good cook. You will make a good knight.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 30, 2007)

*  I agree with cowgirl, what Vlap said. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## placebo (Oct 30, 2007)

I've read many of glued2it's posts and consider myself smarter since reading them
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  He gets my vote


----------



## gofish (Nov 1, 2007)

Hear ye, here ye ........... (you pick the spelling)

Let it be know that I would like to nominate BBQPITSTOP to the OTBS.  She is not only a worthy BBQ restaunteer & competitor but a member of the SMF that upholds our most cherrished values.  Here experience and helpful post have shed light on many topics to newbies and experienced alike.  Thereforin observance of said accomplishments please welcome her.


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

As an accepted Knight, I would like to second the nomination. A true professional, who is working to advance quality to the masses. A worthy endeavor. In addition, her competitive spirit should serve as an inspiration to us all-
YEA to BBQpitstop!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 1, 2007)

Man I don't believe she's not one already!

I third it or 4th it or whatever - the woman makes her living in BBQ! 
Shelly aka BBQPitStp for OTBS!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 1, 2007)

The lady is more than qualified, and she has my vote!


----------



## bbqpitstop (Nov 1, 2007)

I am so honored to be a part of smf to begin with. Thanks so much for the nomination and I hope you all find me worthy. You don't always get this acceptance being that I started on a commercial pit and couldn't cook with charcoal if my life depended on it.

Thank god I have a great rub, a great sauce, and have utilized the tricks of some pretty darn good pitmasters to capitalize on an awesome commercial smoker. I have the utmost curiosity and admiration for everyone here that has spent the kind of time it takes to learn how to perfect barbecue in a purist form.

I know everything I learn here is going to make the competition smoker we're coming out with a ball to play with. Even as a pro.........I learned about thermometer calibration on SMF, not culinary school or college....so there! That's the wonder of barbecue, you can learn something new every day and that's where smf is a great find.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 1, 2007)

Great find indeed... can I get an AMEN?! 

Speaking of great finds, you are definitely one yourself... you have been helpful, courteous and kind to the whole SMF family. I am proud to support your nomination!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2007)

Ditto to what richoso1 said!
 BBQPitStp has my vote!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 1, 2007)

I say Yay to having BBQPITSTOP as a new Knightess...


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 1, 2007)

My vote is in also.


----------



## triple b (Nov 1, 2007)

She has my vote as well!


----------



## pescadero (Nov 1, 2007)

Two Thumbs Up.

Skip


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 1, 2007)

my vote also


----------



## Dutch (Nov 1, 2007)

At this time, we are in the process of revamping the *OTBS* membership criteria as well as the nomination process. All current nominations are on hold and I ask that you hold off on future nominations until the new procedure is in place.

Thank you-
Dutch and Monty


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 2, 2007)

So im sitting a at the computer typing about my adventures in smoking when my darling wife (Stephanie) peers over my shoulder and sees the OTBS logo at the bottom of one of my posts.  She exclaimed, "your a Knight"?  This comment was dripping with sarcasam.  I advised her to buzz off and that she did not know what she was talking about.  She called me a nerd an left the room.  I felt like she wanted to give me a wedgie.  So I guess I ask all of you.  Does your spouse think your a nerd because you claim yourself as a knight?
P.S.  It must not bother her too bad because she never complaines when the grub is on the table!!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I guess being called a nerd is a lot better than being called an *O*ld *T*urd full of *B*ull *S*pit!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (I STILL need to get even with the youngest son that called me that)  I may need to get some buddies together and thump some lumps on him!!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats a tough one,....... what does she need to do to be crowned a princess !!!


----------



## bigal (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey jmedic, if ya earn it the right way then it is something to be proud of!  Hold your head up, puff out your chest and say "YES, I AM A KNIGHT!"

But next time watch your shoulder.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Congrats!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 3, 2007)

I would like to nominate seaham358 into the OTBS. From what I can tell he certainly meets all the criteria needed; helpfull, informative, knowledgable and just a great personality.


----------



## bigal (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd like to nominate TulsaJeff, he seams like an alright guy.  Wouldn't mind if he got on chat more often.  

His wife is really nice, too.  

Oh, right.  No more nominations.  Tuff luck Jeff.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Please........call me "Mr. *****".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just razzz'n ya Mo, Dutch.............oh yea, and Jeff.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 3, 2007)

I guess mossy didn't read the thread.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 3, 2007)

Long overdue guy's.....................


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 6, 2007)

burp again...too much beer during the PATS game yesterday, I guess.


----------



## richtee (Nov 6, 2007)

That's it. I'm sending you Rolaids. Smoked, of course.


----------



## ba_loko (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, of course.  But, cherry or apple?


----------



## richtee (Nov 6, 2007)

Cherry Rolaids, apple smoke. HA!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 7, 2007)

Well........ What's the verdict?


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 7, 2007)

If I was nominated, but put on hold, I would be going postal by now. No offense to our postal members (Post Office employees or just crazies).


----------



## monty (Nov 7, 2007)

Patience is a key element to the perfect smoke. Do not peek while the Thin Blue works. And a stalled butt cannot be pushed along.

All things in time and time means a closer approach to perfection.

Cheers!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 8, 2007)

Very well put srmonty!
Thank you for that and I will wait and be patient.


----------



## jts70 (Nov 8, 2007)

Spoken like a true Knight!


----------



## jmedic25 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yep it's confirmed we are all nerds!!! I am proud!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 1, 2007)

BUMP ~~ BUMP


----------



## kew_el_steve (Dec 1, 2007)

Man, this still isn't resolved??? Talk about a stalled butt...


----------



## morkdach (Dec 1, 2007)

made a killer turkey for turkey day would like to be a member tell me how


----------



## glued2it (Dec 2, 2007)

Indeed steve indeed!


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 2, 2007)

glued,wow,5 little green things, thought about jumping into this presidential campaign?


----------



## glued2it (Dec 2, 2007)

Sometimes when you do something good, people leave you rep points.

presidential campaign? Do I sense some sarcasm.


----------



## rip (Dec 2, 2007)

I thought thats what I smelled. LOL


----------



## squeezy (Dec 2, 2007)

You will find out in time ... patience is all that is required, the rest you will learn. The answers are all over this forum ... so relax participate, ask questions, share experiences with Q-view (if you can) and enjoy the journey!


----------



## jmedic25 (Dec 2, 2007)

Sarcasm is a Stinky cologne.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm with Squeezy on this one. The ending of his last sentence tells it all..."and enjoy the journey!".


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 3, 2007)

I was just wondering if the OTBS is still being revamped and when someone new is admitted is there an anouncement so we can give congrats?


----------



## rip (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't think they announce it, they notify the member by email and once opened it self-destructs in 10 seconds.


----------



## richtee (Dec 3, 2007)

BUT...if you place up to 2 lbs jerky near your monitor, you get an EXCELLENT flavor!


----------



## scotty (Dec 3, 2007)

This sounds like a lot of smoke to me and its not blue.


----------



## ron50 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am sure that when Dutch has completed the revamp of the OTBS he will advise everyone. People get busy this time of year with family, friends the holidays and even (perish the thought) other interests.

Until then, patience is a virtue.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you and I do know it is extremly buzy time of year. I was just wondering how we could congradulate the new people that get inducted the the prestegious OTBS as I know that all of you have worked for it.

Anyway CONGRATS TOO ALL OTBS members.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hillbillysmoker jumps up on the soap box.............

Many of us have waited deligently to be recognized by our fellow forum members and submitted many pieces of advice, recipes, greetings, and even just posts of friendship here. I for one am very proud to be Knight #77 and equally proud to have been nominated by Debi. What a recognition that alone is. My hope is that each and every one of you will some day be a member of the order and feel the distinct pride of being selected. Until then I encourage you to prove yourself and strive for the same perfection in life as you do with your smokers. Your moment will come I assure you. I am proud of this forum and I am proud of the OTBS. I am equally proud of the friends that I have here who have worked so hard to make this forum so great. I know that "the order" is important to all who have posted here or you would have ignored this topic all together. Again be patient and understanding. Enjoy your favorite past time. And most of all just avoid the urge to criticize...

Whomp! jumped down off the hillbillysmoker soap box. Thanks for letting me express myself.


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 4, 2007)

I can remember checking every day to see if I was nominated into the OTBS. So many days went by ending in DAMN!!! not yet. I posted many Qviews, answered a lot of questions, greeted all the new members, but still nothing. Then one day I got the e-mail that I made it, I can honestly say that was one of the happiest days in my life. Everyone here has been so helpful to me, I've learned so much from this fourm. But the feeling I got when Ya'll accepted me into the OTBS was really the best. To me, to be nominated is the only way to go, it means that I earned the postion. Ya'll watched me and what I've learned, how I handled myself here, and then Ya'll made the decidsion(?) I made it. Relax and hang loose it'll happen.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 4, 2007)

I haven't read back a long ways on this thread, but to the last of my knowledge there was suppose to be some changes being made in how we nominate OTBS candidates and I have been waiting........ There are quite a few I have noticed that I feel are very deserving. Are we able to nominate new OTBS candidates yet?


----------



## zapper (Dec 4, 2007)

I think that Dutch was maybe starting to feel like Lucy at the chocolate factory trying to keep up with all of the nominations. It is a busy time of year for most so we should maybe treat this like a plateau when smoking, patience.


In the mean while....I need more pics...post more pics.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 4, 2007)

Well said Bill, that pretty much says it all!

When I was nominated by Marvin (msmith), and then accepted, I can't even begin to tell you how honored I was... and I still am! The OTBS is all about being helpful, patient, caring and sharing. Follow this and be patient, your day will come!


----------



## clyde (Dec 4, 2007)

In the first few years of existance there were less than 50 members.  It took knowledge contribution and demonstration of the mastery of the craft to be inducted.

Now all of a sudden, well up until recently, it's been as simple as waving your hand and poof your a member.

My guess is that they are in the process of tightening the selection criteria.  If they don't, it will greatly diminish the value of membership, well at least to the first 50 members or so.  Well, for that matter, to the future inductees as well.  We all know that the tougher it is to attain something, the sweeter it is once attained.

Anyone can be a member of SMF, it shouldn't be that easy to be an OTBS Knight.


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm proud to be, I believe, the first Knightess!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I may be wrong, but I think I am...I have to get Coley's OTBS sign he made for me up on my signature!!  #33!!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 4, 2007)

Even as one of the late comers to the group, I could not agree more.  Seemed kind of like a free for all.   No offense towards anyone, just seemed like there for a while there were several per week.........me being on of them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Needed a revamp IMO......at least if getting nominated and/or accepted were to be any big deal.


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Clyde, I very much agree.  Coming from the last group to get voted in, I was honored to be nominated, but have fealty guilty ever since, as I don't feel like I'm experienced enough to hold the title.  I even find myself not asking certain questions because I don't want to bring down the name of the "real" OTBS guys/gals.

So I guess what I'm saying is, I think the process needs to be tightened up.  If it takes volunteer resignations to bring the name of the group back, I would be willing to do so.  I certainly don't any animosity among the ranks because of a title I don't feel worthy to hold in the first place.


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

As one of the later nom's, I can understand this. I have understood this since the day a moratorium was called. I may have been partially at fault with a nom I had made for a relatively new member. But then again, I was a relatively new member, and nom'd by No.39, Mr. Meowey.. bless his heart! 

I did feel It was somewhat premature that I be inducted and said so in my acceptance post. And if it takes a 'recall" to re-establish a certain 'baseline" I would voluntarily relinquish my Knighthood as well.

That being said- since then I have accumulated over 400 rep points, to level 25 I think. Seriously, it takes SOMETHING to have all those folks giving me points. I'm not patting my back or anything, just saying you don't have to be "old" to be wise, "old" in the sense of time on the forum. But i DO agree it sure helps!

My two percent of a buck.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 4, 2007)

My thought's exactly, i had to earn the right to become a knight, as of late, they been just handing em out!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm sure whatever the change is, it will be for the better!!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm with Geek on this. I've offered to give back my status in the past and the offer still stands if it will bring peace back to the forum about this issue.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 4, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 4, 2007)

Just my opinion, and I certainly am not familiar with everyone that has been made a Knight into the OTBS, but I honestly do not feel I know of anyone who is and is not (in my opinion) worthy of it.

Geek with Fire
Anyone that can control their smoker with a pc and post read outs of the temps and how they vary does deserve to be in the OTBS. I see bigger things coming from you with your pc and smoker. Just keep working on that smoked chewing gum idea for me !!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 4, 2007)

I am kind of sorry I ask how to get informed of new OTBS members as I feel I may have offended some of them. If I have please accept my sincere appologies. I do still want to congradulate each and every one of you on your statis to OTBS.


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't think that ANYONE was directly responsible, Pet...relax  :{)


----------



## clyde (Dec 4, 2007)

Josh,
           IMHO, anybody that can design and build their own home built BBQ Guru smoker temp controller definitely is worthy of membership in the OTBS.

I think I should be considered because of my knowledge of pigs (being one myself) but evidently not everyone else does.  I can accept that.

I don't thinnk anyone is considering recalls or anything, and IMHO it would be a mistake to do so and have an equally deleterious affect on the credibility of the order.

What's happened has happened.  Water under the bridge is downstream.  Hopefully any that may have been inducted prematurely will carry their responsibilities to the order properly and if anly after the fact, earn their title.

When all it takes to be a member is to make a post or two and make a friend or two, it would tend to make one wonder if this is a smoking forum, or just a social gathering.  Not that I'm anti social or anything, it's just that it is called the Smoking Meat forum.

Thanks all for allowing my say.


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 4, 2007)

Amen brother Clyde. 
There are smokers, and there are smoke blowers.


----------



## clyde (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I'm sayin'


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

Smokers blow smoke...but blowers can't smoke?   ;{)


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 4, 2007)

Ain't goin' there.


----------



## figjam (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## placebo (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I guess I wasn't all alone in feeling guilty then hehe. I'm not worthy. Seriously. Please feel free to transfer my OTBS status to Glued2it, he is way more deserving than myself. I have so much to learn still, but I'm having fun doing it with you all helping me and thats the important part!

I certatinly don't want to contribute to diminishing the value of the OTBS.


----------



## rip (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I made a couple of post in this thread and both were in a joking manner. Boy did I pick the wrong thread for that! Let me apologize to all for even posting in this thread. But since I have let me just say I joined this site to learn more about smoking meat and this is the best site I came across. The members are very helpful and the info here is endless. This is the part that is going to upset some folks, I don't belong to nor do I want to belong to any club, organization, or secret society for this very reason. Poeple always end up feeling let down or feelings hurt or he/she got in why didn't joe blow get in. I am happy with just looking, learning, helping when I can, and having a good time doing it. What ever ya'll do remember this is a web site not a contest. Hope ya'll get this thing all worked out without any hard feelings.


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

Well put RIP. It ain't worth animosity. 
Want some salad? I got some green things I can't use for nuthin' else...


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 4, 2007)

RIP - This isn't a secret society, club, or organization. The OTBS is an honor badge that should show that we are good people willing to help others when they need it. That may not be Dutch's point of view and I'm sure he will correct me if I'm wrong.

To all others.. Concerning the OTBS Re-Vamping

This is Dutch's baby and he has a life outside of SMF to deal with. He is trying to make sure that the layout is clear and concise, along with dealing with his job and family. There is no need to pressure anyone into rushing this out.

If you are waiting to be reviewed then you should wait quietly. If you are wanting to nominate someone you should wait until the system is back in place.

When the new system is in place and Dutch is ready to announce the procedures then he will re-open this thread. 

Until then Keep Smokin and Sharing your Q-View.

Thanks for your understanding

PC


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2007)

It is time to reopen the *OTBS* thread. Here are the criteria for nomination:

The Nominee should
1- be a *SMF* member in good standing.
2- be active in the forums for at least 3 months. 
3- knows and be able to demonstrate the art of the thin blue smoke by posting q-vue of a successful smoke.
4- willing to share tips and recipes.

There will be now be three types of nominations; General; Special; and Self-nomination.

General Nominations to the *OTBS* can be made by anyone.

Special Nominations to the *OTBS* are made by the Moderators and/or Admin. This nomination is made in recognition of a member’s _Outstanding_ contributions to *SMF*. 

Self-nomination to the *OTBS* will still be permitted but the candidate must post their request to a Moderator for consideration. This candidate will be held to a higher standard and closer scrutiny. _Once the request has been discussed by the Moderators and the candidate deemed worthy, the request for _*OTBS*_ membership will be granted._

Once a person is nominated and the nomination has been seconded, they will be placed on a “Squires” list for a period of time.During this time, their posts and interactions with forum members will be monitored.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 18, 2007)

And a fair lad is that Dutch! Let the games begin...


----------



## jmedic25 (Dec 18, 2007)

You are a wise a fair knight Dutch!! Truly deserving of the supreme knight title. P.S. I hope you are having a good holiday season


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 18, 2007)

A fair decision from a fair person.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

That is just what it needed, very fair!


----------



## zapper (Dec 18, 2007)

Here He, a toast and salute to Dutch. Wise and fair


----------



## placebo (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification Dutch.

HUA

P.S. Your wicked baked
beans are the best! I've
had people tell me they
usually don't like beans
but they loved yours!
Thanks!!!


----------



## richtee (Dec 18, 2007)

Great timing as well   :{)


----------



## ron50 (Dec 18, 2007)

Dutch, you da man!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds fair and square to me ... beautiful in it's simplicity!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree, it's nice to see the SMF OTBS back up and running for the Christmas season. At least that's the only thing I can think of that would possibly matter in the SMF OTBS thread. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dutch, I am glad to see you have come up with some guidelines that should make the OTBS run smoother again. Looks good to me, pretty much the self imposed guidlines it ran on before the rush. Looks good my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As far as any feelings that it is unfair or secret I would submit just the opposite. It had became unfair and clique oriented and now we have more solid guidelines established by the man who started it that will apply to all. It was the desire to be fair and nice that let it get *way *out of control in the first place. There is an old saying. When you lower the standards, you end up with a lower standard of people. While some may feel it is snobbish, if some degree of standards aren't upheld does a nomination or membership even mean anything?


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 18, 2007)

About time Dutch!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Look's good!


----------



## desert smokin (Dec 19, 2007)

Excellent job of defining the requirements. Fair to all at every level.
Thanks Dutch. 
The order shall flourish and grow.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 19, 2007)

As one of the last few that was inducted into the OTBS, that sure makes me feel good.

Dutch, you have a great organization and your new rules are excellent.


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok...someone has to do it.  I'd like to nominate Glued2it. Joined 09-08-2007.
Has shown exceptional helpfulness in the more arcane and technical aspects of the SMF forums. Helpful is lacking in the description of the amount of effort and exhuberance that he has shown.

Several splendid Q-Views too, and has a grasp of iron on the TBS principles.

Admit to Squire, for immediate consideration is my exhortation.. anyone with me?


----------



## desertlites (Dec 19, 2007)

I must agree with RIP,I know I new&really don't have much say so here& glad I deleted all the s#*$ I typed(badges)naa I don't need.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 19, 2007)

*   I am with you 1000%*


----------



## Deer Meat (Dec 19, 2007)

I like the sound of the rules, very fair. Boy you step away for a little while and alot has changed.


----------



## squeezy (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd like to give  Glued2it my vote to be inducted to the Knighthood, he has really been a great asset to SMF.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 21, 2007)

Hear ye, hear ye! Gather around good Sirs and Ladies and honored guests. 
Be it noted it has been some time since the last induction was made to the OTBS. Nominations were made on behalf and seconded for bbqpitstop and seaham358; glued2it personally petitioned your Supreme Knight for membership into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, we the Moderators have found all three candidates worthy to don the mantel of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Please welcome in to the Circle of the Order our newest Knightess and our two newest Knights:

bbqpitstop:  OTBS #127
seaham358: OTBS #128
glued2it: OTBS #129

Merry Christmas!


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats all!


----------



## richtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats lady and gentlemen... now yer on the hot seat!
Thin an' blue an' always true!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats to the new Knights!


----------



## triple b (Dec 22, 2007)

Dutch;133557 said:
			
		

> Please welcome in to the Circle of the Order our newest Knightess and our two newest Knights:
> 
> bbqpitstop: OTBS #127
> seaham358: OTBS #128
> ...


----------



## chrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Man i dont even know where to start on this comment, but id like to say that i dont share these feelings to members as being lower standard people.
dutch did a good job at defining the rules but another member showd just how self centerd he is by saying the above.
anyone ask yourself this: when did they lower the standards to alow people into this group,  right before me or right before you its your guess in this matter bt this person sees us as a lower standard people in his eye.
and dont say its not your words you posted it.

NOBUDY is of a lowere standerd to this group in anyway,  tho i dont know you,  you are self centerd for posting what you did,  and its wrong on so many levels,
its not a clicky group but we up the standards, how stupid can you be, 

i take no pride with this group in saying this to new people:
you as new people are substandard untill we feel fit that you are, were not a clicky high snooty group  but if you betray us well have you banned for life.  
the one i feel sorry for is jeff, the mods are bringing this site down and its going down like a landslide and theres no stopping it,  poor jeff for not being able to keep people that can help SMF do to grudges and such.

I thought this place was great untill i was shown how curept it really is,

egos out of control and mods thinking there better then jeff and own and control the site other then jeff,, its a sad day to me sch a good site to end up like this.
go ahead and ban me as will only conferm how snooty of a group that this has grown into.
ultra you must have galls the size of texes to be above jeff and his site, im not attacking anyone but making a statment,  and jeff you said you have some bad apple mods,  do something before they bring your site down man,  its your site take care of it befor everyone hates each other and thats the end of it, protect your site and dont let others bring it down.
as for now i dont wnat to be a OTBS member with people thinking this way,  its supposed to be a friendly site to anyone and everyone.
and besides nobudy is a pro untill the day they die,  anyone can learn something even on there death bed dying of old age, if you dont like it just think how you want to be and to be to otheres dang it.

ok i had my say, do what you want,  Dutch you did a good job but you probly didnt want it to come out like this,  its egos that get in the way and turn things around a big sulute to you my man <S>  to bad you cant change the feelings of otheres.

chris h


----------



## ron50 (Dec 22, 2007)

Chrish:

I sent you a pm if you can get back to me.

Who are the corrupt mods?


----------



## ron50 (Dec 22, 2007)

I wasn't going to reply but the more I read your post Chrish the more I feel the need to say something. I can tell you that I as a SMF moderator I took personal offense to your comments and personal attack.

Who are the out of control mod you are referring too? If it is Ultramag whose post you quoted you should know that he is not a moderator but a member of the "planning committee". You know, those people who volunteer their time and energy to try and create social events for all the members to enjoy.

Despite the fact that he is not a mod, I think you totally misunderstood his comments. No one here is better then anyone else. This all has to do with a title "otbs" that Dutch awards to people here. You should know also. although its been said before that this is Dutch's program, it's administered by Dutch, the rules are made by Dutch and the decisions are his. He does ask the other mods opinion but that's it. 

So how you can slap him and Jeff on the back while attacking the rest of us makes little sense to me. 

As far as corruption what are you talking about? This is Jeff's forum, owned by Jeff, adminsitered by Jeff. The rules, oh yeah, set by Jeff too.

The mods take our direction from him. We volunteer our time to try and make this a better place. I take time away from my wife to make this a better place. I take time away from my kids to make this a better place. We receive no pay, there is no corruption here.

Part of our job is making decisions. Some people don't like decisions that are made which is fine. People voice there opinions which are fine. No one here has the right to insult someone else including you.

People are not banned because they speak their mind here. people are removed when they ask to be or they violate the rules Jeff established. You need to get all the facts before you start slamming people.


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with Chrish, somewhat,
Ron, i will PM you later after i collect my thoughts and say it nicely.


----------



## gramason (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats to all.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats to the new members  ...


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrtulations to bbqpitstop: *OTBS* #127, seaham358: *OTBS* #128 and glued2it: *OTBS* #129.  

May your smoke allways be Thin and Blue!!!!


----------



## ron50 (Dec 22, 2007)

Lost track of what this thread is really about. Congarts to the new members of the OTBS. May your smoke always be thin and blue!


----------



## dono (Dec 22, 2007)

All I wanna know is, how can I help organize a smoking in Montreal ? I wanna bring all this friendly loving to my back yard lol

friends, I've been involved in internet chat and forums for many years mostly in the form of my 12 step program AA , I've even been an owner operator of an internet chat channel devoted to AA. I haven't been to one of those chat channels for a few years because of the inner bickering and BS!! that I think I see starting here. 

I know I'm a newbie to smoking but I have come to love this little forum site and I know the time and devotion it takes to keep it going. please accept my deepest thanks for all you efforts and I only hope and pray that those of you who do run this place or volintire your time to keep it going will keep it up and invite me to a BBQ sometime near montreal, norhtern newyork or vermont, hell give me enough advance notice I'll drive to maine for some BUTT lololol
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





oh ya and one more thing, if ya don's smartenup I'm gunna put on that cute lil smoking forum gstring I bought the wife and post a picture of me standing beside my smoker wearing it and if that don't scare ya state nothing will 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanks again and keep smoking we need yas


----------



## desert smokin (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to the new OTBS members. Your contributions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to our newest Brothers and Sister. Your contributions are much appreciated and greatly valued.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats to the new members of the OTBS, may I continue to learn from each one of you!!!!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 22, 2007)

Responded to your post within the quote chrish. Dutch, my apologies for cluttering up the OTBS thread again after your work to get it lined out and running better.

Also, my apologies to the new inductees. It is nice to see some new faces filling the ranks of the OTBS again. Congratulations!!!


----------



## bud's bbq (Dec 22, 2007)

First and foremost, congratulations to the new inductees into what I personally treasure as an accomplishment and an honor: OTBS. 

Sadly, this site sounds all too much like a mid-day soap opera. SMF was initiated and perpetuated by folks of all backgrounds and from all parts of the country with an important common thread: love of smoking meat. Far too much drama, not enough smoke!

And Chrish, you are so far off base as to not even be in the ball park.

Dutch thanks again for restoring 'order' to the Order!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll keep it short n sweet, Dutch has my opinion's on this already.....
we are all free to come and go as we please, the one's who stay will strengthen this forum and the OTBS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Maybe your better off with your friend's on the other site, you decide but enough of the trash talking and let's get back to SMOKIN!!!


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to the OTBS, newest members. May your smoke stay thin and blue.


----------



## jmedic25 (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrat's to all the new members!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 As for the rest...This is a website that is dedicated to the finite art of smoking.  Let's get back too it.  It's just smoking meat folks!!! Why are we getting so bent? If you participate, post, and share your cooking with the group you will eventually get nomed for OTBS.  It's that simple.  IMO


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 22, 2007)

Would you two mind taking your debate to Private Messages please?  I am not taking sides, but I am tired of reading through all of it.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 22, 2007)

I would like to say congratulations to
bbqpitstop: *OTBS* #127
seaham358: *OTBS* #128 and
glued2it: *OTBS* #129

Three well deserving members.


----------



## fritz (Dec 22, 2007)

Jeff,
I know i'm new here but why do you have the OTBS? I know the members know their stuff but is there any real purpose for the OTBS? I.m not new to smoking but have leared so much since i have joined. I think some folks are however intimidated by the OTBS. Why not desolve the OTBS and end all this nonsense? Hope I did not offend anyone, it is not my intention. Just love talking and learning from people that have the same pasion as I do...smoking(BBQ).


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Dec 22, 2007)

I think I just puked in my mouth...ohh gross....I did...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	














Congrats to the new members...way to go!
bbqpitstop: *OTBS* #127
seaham358: *OTBS* #128 and
glued2it: *OTBS* #129


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats to all new inductees.


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks to Dutch and others for taking the time to come up with the new rules.  I did not join the Site to become a member of the OTBS, I joined to learn more about smoking food.  I have learned a lot in my short time here and will continue to learn from this site. It is sad that the site has hit a bump in the road and a few members keep stirring the pot.  
Lets just all move on and get back to why were here!!!
SMOKING GOOD FOODS!!!
Its a honor to be a member of the OTBS and I will do my best to carry on the tradition of the OTBS. 

Smoke On!!!
Bob


----------



## squeezy (Dec 23, 2007)

Didn't know if it was safe to congratulate our new inductees ... but here goes ... Congrats you guys!

Our mods do take a fair bit of crap here through no fault of their own ... I think the best thing to do when someone goes off the deep end ... is not to react to it ... report it and move on ... otherwise these things take on a life of their own ... undeserving I might add!


----------



## dono (Dec 23, 2007)

lol glad somebody was paying attention hehehe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations to all the new members of the OTBS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dutch, Monty and guys, thanks for doing a good job
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and Merry Christmas to everyone on the SMF.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 24, 2007)

Congrats bbqpitstop and seaham358! 

It is such an honor to know that my effort and skills have been utilized and appreciated!
 I LOVE to learn and share my knowledge!  
To me it is more than just a little title,
In my opinion it is a honor to uphold. 

Merry christmas to all!


----------



## vlap (Dec 24, 2007)

Congrats to all new members! I look forward to all of your posts and qviews! Can't wait to see all the christmas smokes!


----------



## low&slow (Dec 24, 2007)

Congrats to all the new members of the OTBS.


----------



## idahobeekeeper (Dec 24, 2007)

Congratulations inductees, thanks to everyone for their contributions to the ever expanding art and science of preparing quality food.

And by the way, Merry Christmas to all of you!

Ken


----------



## monty (Dec 25, 2007)

Welcome New Members!

Your induction into the OTBS serves as a milestone in the ever evolving SMF. I know you will be true to the blue! Wish I could celebrate with a Thin Blue Smoke myself but the only smoke around me for the next couple of months will be diesel flavored!

Thank you to all those who wished us well and Merry Christmas, Everyone!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 25, 2007)

*    Monty, just wrap some leftover pulled pork in tin foil, place it between the exhust manifold, turbo, and the head, plow about 50 miles of pavement and lunch is hot and conveient. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Have a great Christmas, I hope your not on call the whole time. *


----------



## johnd49455 (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow I have been gone from the SMF way to long. I have just been crazy busy with work & coming home & crash... Hardly able to keep up with the every day stuff @ home.
CONGRATS to all the new knights!!


----------



## chadpole (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats to the new OTBS Members! I know they will be an asset to the smoking family. As far as the negative people of this forum, shame on you.
May God  bless your heart and make you see the good in people. There is no reason why this forum couldn't be the best there ever was if we show respect and love for each other........no one is better than the other. I have spoken my piece....please think about others and what you can do to help our brothers and sisters in this smoking forum. Merry Christmas To everyone and hope you get what you had hoped for.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Dec 26, 2007)

It's been a very short time for me in smf, but I'm hoping that I've been accepted for the fact that I toil in pork every single day and that the passion is still bigger than anything I've ever done before for a living.

While I won't ever have a huge post count, I sure hope that I can provide something useful in it's content, and let me say here and now, _anyone at anytime is welcome to ask me anything. _

It doesn't mean I'll know the answer of course, but if it happens to be something I"ve come across or smoked over the years I'll absolutely give up any of my "secrets". If it weren't for the friendly pitmasters over the years sharing with me, god knows I"d be working for attorneys........no offense to you attorneys, but as you probably already know, barbecue is so much more fun. 

To me, this is the place I'll learn about venison, sausage, jerky, and all the things I have yet to master, but it's more importantly, an opportunity to "pay it forward" as Oprah puts it.

Thanks so much folks for all your support, my barbecue knowledge is yours for the taking and trading.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well said Lady! Congrats to all new OTBS members!


----------



## longshot (Jan 2, 2008)

To the honored voting members of The Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, I humbly make application for consideration of induction into this most venerated and austere(had the real definition of the other word pointed out to me guess that's what happens when a redneck tries to talk all refined and such) assemblage.  In other words "Hey Y'all kin I join too????"

Here is my perfect smoke to date http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=12221

Thank you
your humble servant
Longshot


----------



## glued2it (Jan 2, 2008)

Hear ye, Fellow knights, I do believe we have a prime candidate for a new nomination!

I feel ds7662 has proved to us he is worthy to uphold the honor of knighthood!

He has been real helpfull, Welcomed new members and most importantly has defiantly Demonstrated the art of Thin Blue Smoke.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can I get a second on this nomination?


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you picked a winner Glued in "ds7662". I'd be happy to second his nomination


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 3, 2008)

Longshot, that is a nice looking smoke you got there!  Excellent job.  Let me ask though since I don't have time to research it myself, have you shared any recipes with the rest of the community?  If so, then you have my vote.  Otherwise, spread the knowledge!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to the new members


----------



## lisacsco (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations to the New Members of the OTBS!!  It is pretty cool when you get to put up that sign in your signature  :)


----------



## richtee (Jan 3, 2008)

Who's  the new members?!?


----------



## ba_loko (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent question


----------



## lisacsco (Jan 3, 2008)

let me go back thru the pages and look for them for you  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





bbqpitstop: *OTBS* #127
seaham358: *OTBS* #128 and
glued2it: *OTBS* #129

these were the last 3.


----------



## starsfaninco (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to the newest members.  You certainly add much to this wonderful site...

KE


----------



## richtee (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahhh   sorry... Yes just before Christmas. Sheesh...been a LONG week or so.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 3, 2008)

I am truly humbled Glued.
All I can say is thank you. I will do my best to share what little knowledge I have with those who are in need.


----------



## cman95 (Jan 3, 2008)

Lisa....I just noticed you are OTBS agent 99. How kool, I used to be in luv with Barbra Feldon. Remember the show?


----------



## ron herbowy (Jan 3, 2008)

I humbly submit this request for application for membership in the "Order of the Thin Blue Smoke," for your consideration.

Thanks ron


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 3, 2008)

I will heartily third this nomination.  I would also like to humbly request that Smokin for life change his avatar as it is totally too freaky spooky to look at.


----------



## longshot (Jan 3, 2008)

AJ,
  Thanks for the compliment, I really had a great time with that smoke especially with the new smoker.  I have not shared any recipes with the group yet as thus far I have used their recipes.  I will be making a tweak to the finishing sauce I used on the briskit so as soon asw I get it just right I'll share and share alike.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to the new additions to the OTBS.
bbqpitstop: *OTBS* #127
seaham358: *OTBS* #128 and
glued2it: *OTBS* #129

You all deserve to be a part of this honored order. Have a seat!


----------



## lisacsco (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember the show until I see an episode, then I think, I dont remember this....lol


----------



## scotty (Jan 3, 2008)

The show was  get smart a spoof on spys.


Starring  Don adams.  Barbra feldon played  his wife on the  TV show.


 Don Adams and  Barbra feldon were  actually  Husband and wife also.









 Yes i loved her too


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 3, 2008)

As a knightess of the OTBS, I'd like to fourth this nomination.


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 3, 2008)

Tim I think that was totaly uncalled for. I don't look like that all the time. I just got back from "Famous Dave's BBQ" and I looked at the check.
(I don't like that place) been there once, never again.
You my man Tim


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 3, 2008)

I smokeys my pet would like to nominate Gramason to be entered into the OTBS today due to his helpful post to many!!!!!!!He is always there to help and has several great q-view and welcomes many to this wonderful site. He has been a member of this forum for @ 5-6 months and I believe he is deserving of this distingushed honor. Please give him a second and serious consideration.

Thank you


----------



## jmedic25 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would like to second smokeys nom for Gramason. He has posted many q-views, always welcomed noob's and been generally helpful. He has been around for a while and has shown that he can make the thin blue stuff. His pic's show that he can make some dang good vittles! I give this a LOUD second!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It's also helps that he is a firefighter.. Even if he is a vollie 

P.S. He has flames on his smoker and that is cool!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On another note I want to nominate Smokey's my pet. He has mad skills and loves to share his q-views. Look at his posts and you will see that he really loves the art of smoking. He also welcomes the new folks. I also think he has been hear long enough to qualify.


----------



## cook1536 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know if being a newbie would let me second nominations, but I will second Gramason and Smokey's my pets nominations. I have had help from Gramason on my smoker as it is the same Char-griller and I have read several of Smokey's post. I just don't want to be out of line being a newbie as I am striving for this honor myself one day.


----------



## cman95 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am not a OTBS member but I third the nominations of Gramason and Smokeys my pet. I have learned alot from them. Smoke on guys!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 4, 2008)

Just to reiterate.


Edit;
The post was not directed toward any member's. 
It's only purpose was to clarify the revamp and the ease of not having to search through the thread to find it.


----------



## ron50 (Jan 4, 2008)

While it is nice to 3rd and fourth and tenth a member's nomination it does make the thread more unwieldly.

After the member has been seconded; Dutch, when he get the chance to, will place them on a "Squire's list". This will make it easier for him to monitor that person's posts and interactions going forward.

Self nominations don't need to be seconded as they are directed to the moderators for consideration.


----------



## longshot (Jan 4, 2008)

At this point I believe I will withdraw my self nomination and just wait and see if someone else believes I should be nominated.  Did not and still don't want to take too much for granted.  
Thank you
I withdraw my self-nom

LS


----------



## cman95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Glued and Ron...Point taken.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 5, 2008)

glued2it, thanks for bringing that post forward a bit and Ron50, thanks to you for your comments concerning nominations.

ds7662, Gramason and Smokey's my pet are now on the Squires list.

Ron Herbowy and Longshot, I've sent you both a PM.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 5, 2008)

cook1536, you're not out of line at all on this. A members length of time or status here at SMF doesn't matter when it comes to nominating or seconding someone to the OTBS.  If the nominee has given you tips and information that has helped you produce a better product, seconding their nomination is a way of expressing your appreciation to them!!


----------



## cook1536 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Dutch. Didn't know how that part worked and didnt want to step on anyones toes.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 7, 2008)

Is this "Squires List" available for public viewing, or is it just in the hands of the mods?


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 7, 2008)

Dutch has the Squires List set aside in the Moderator area since names will be added to it then removed as they are stepped up to the OTBS list.


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 7, 2008)

When I First Joined This Site..my Goal Was Geez To Be Known ..but As I Have Travled The Hard Road Lol..with All My Critized Posts..i Dont Really Seek Fame Anymore..i Just Want Everybody To Understand Food..most Of Us Are Great Cooks.. Some Need Help..ya Know I Just Watched That Movie..ratatouille
  I Have To Agree With The Meaning..anybody Can Cook..after Watching This Cartoon Disney  Movie I Do Not Seek Knightship Anymore..i Am Here To Help Anyone Who Needs Help..food Can Be A Challange..nobody Likes The Same Thing At 1 Givin Time..as I State In My Profile ..if I Smoked Meat Every Day I Would Be Bored !!!!!! Most Of You Newbies On This Site..i Dont Believe This Site Was Just Made For Smoking Meat..how Ever There Are Some Incredible Smokers Here..but I Bet Even They Dont Smoke Everyday..food Is A Creation Of What You Like..the Only Thing You Have To Do Is Make Everyone Else Like It...mike


----------



## zapper (Jan 8, 2008)

Can we Haze the squires? Oh please please please!!!!


I think they should all have to stand on their heads and chug a beer
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








All in goog clean fun


Welcome and congrats to those chosen and all in good time to those waiting.


----------



## vlap (Jan 8, 2008)

GOOG??? Have you been trying out your hazing schemes on yourself?


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Zapper, where you the one drinking with me in Canada? Never got over that type of rush...


----------



## zapper (Jan 8, 2008)

I am gonna leave that one un edited!

I was wondering what in the heck you were talking about for a minute or two, until I reread the post I made


----------



## Dutch (Jan 8, 2008)

The list is on the Mod. forums Tim, I can also post it as another section below the OTBS Roster.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 8, 2008)

Where is the OTBS roster?  I hate to be so ignorant, but I wasn't around when all the new OTBS stuff came down.  I personally don't feel as though it would be a bad idea to post the squires list.


----------



## placebo (Jan 8, 2008)

This is it Tim:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...p?threadid=629


----------



## got smoke (Jan 8, 2008)

how does one become a member of the otbs?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 8, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks for making the Squires list!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 10, 2008)

Well since Longshot withdrew his self-nomination (cause of the need to post a recipe thing) and since he did post a jerky recipe http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=2121 that turned out some pretty good stuff when I tried it (okay-the kids said it tasted great-again they got the lions share!!) and he's been welcoming folks to SMF like a politician running for office (did I really say that??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )  I hereby humbly submit Longshot's name for consideration for membership in the OTBS.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll go along with that, always can use a good guy within the order.


----------



## longshot (Jan 10, 2008)

Aw Shucks Fellas,
  I really appreciate it.
Thanks
LS


----------



## richtee (Jan 10, 2008)

I know that the third and fourth-ing thing is being discouraged due to the "muddle factor" present in this thread, but I'd like to publically toss my vote to LS as well, for reasons privately known to him and I  :{) .

And no more third-ing, etc. from me.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 10, 2008)

Longshot now added to the Squires list.


----------



## richtee (Jan 14, 2008)

Fellow Knights and Knightesses, and the revered Membership of SMF in general, I am compelled to nominate a member for OTBS status who may have been overlooked. His hunting prowess is legendary, his experience in the area of the Thin Blue beyond reproach. His helpfulness to new folks and old salts alike is to be admired. And who has not seen some of the saliva-inducing Q-Views?

Folks... I'd like to nominate Texas-Hunter for admission to the Squire's List and eventual full OTBS membership!


----------



## navionjim (Jan 14, 2008)

Hay All, I'll second Rich on that!
Jimbo


----------



## placebo (Jan 14, 2008)

Add a third.


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 14, 2008)

Since we don't 3rd, 4th, etc. anymore I just have to say I agree with Rich. Man did you see that feast he posted today? I'm still licking my lips.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 22, 2008)

To all Knights and Knightesses I would like to nominate busted luck bbq to be considered as a canidate for the OTBS as of today 1/21/08.

He has demenstrated his ability to maintain a thin blue smoke and wonderful q. He is always willing to share any and all his knowledge and recipies with anyone and welcomes a lot of new members.

Again I hope someone will step up and second him soon and he will make the Squires list as soon as Dutch sees fit.

Thank you Blake  (smokeys my pet)


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would like to Second your nomination. I think Busted "Mark" is an excellent canidate for Knighthood.


----------



## gramason (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with Blake, and Alan. Mark turns out some good q, and is willing to help others.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I am honored for the nomination!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2008)

Join with me in welcoming the newest members in the the OTBS circle:

ds7662: *OTBS* #130
Gramason: *OTBS* #131
smokeys my pet: *OTBS* #132
Longshot: *OTBS* #133
Texas-Hunter: *OTBS* #134

I also acknowledge the OTBS nomination of BustedLuckBarBQ, his name is now on the Squires' List.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats on all the new fellow knights!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome New Members  ...


----------



## monty (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke! You have proven your skills and now are charged with helping others earn the honor just now bestowed upon you!

And this is to recognize "Busted" as our newest Squire! We're watching!

 Cheers, All!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Congratulations new members! You too Busted!


----------



## gramason (Jan 27, 2008)

I am very honored, I read about this when I first joined, and hoped that I would become a member some day. Thank you Smokeysmypet for the nomination, and all those who supported it. I will do my best to fullfill my duties as an OTBS Member. Thanks.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats to the new Knights!!

Thanks for the nom... and making the Squires list!!

I am honored to be considered!!


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 27, 2008)

Congratulations To all the new members, it feels GOOD doesn't it? You've done a great job & ya'll deserve it. Welcome to the OTBS.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats to our newest members. Good to know I've got more great compamy!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 27, 2008)

Congradulations everyone


----------



## kookie (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrat's guys. 

Kookie


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks to all! I will do all I can to help others gain the knowledge they seek.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 28, 2008)

I would like to thank you all for the support and the HONOR to be admitted to the OTBS. This has really made me excited as I have looked forward to it since I first read about on this great forum.

Jmedic25 thanks for the nomination and ds7662 for the second!

I will do my very best to live up to the distinguished honor.

Smoke on all smoke on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 28, 2008)

I would like to give congrats to ds7662, Gramason, Longshot and Texas-Hunter for making it to the OTBS as Knights.

BustedLuckBarBQ congrats on making the squires list and it will only be a matter of time now as you do turn out some Great Que!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cman95 (Jan 28, 2008)

Whoooo....Hooooo....Congrats to all you guys!!


----------



## ron50 (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats to all. Very well earned and deserved.


----------



## longshot (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you all, I will try to uphold the tradiion of a humble knight.  Congrats to my fellow inductees!!!

LS


----------



## desertlites (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow,u guys are making my eyes water-If u saw my pic in intro yourself u would think that would be hard!sheesh dang you all I so proud of u. may your smoke be thin & blu. congrats all.


----------



## habaneroman (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats to you all!


----------



## Dutch (Feb 23, 2008)

Hear ye, Hear ye! It's time to induct BustedLuckBarBQ as the newest member of the OTBS-BLBBQ has shown his skill in mastering the thin blue and sharing what he knows with others.

Contgrats Brother Mark, you roster number is OTBS #135.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 23, 2008)

let me be the first to welcome you into the brother-hood


----------



## desertlites (Feb 23, 2008)

Hot damn BLBBQ, sis is gonna bust a gut-welcome and Ya u deserve it.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 23, 2008)

I would like to thank those who sponsored me... and would also like to thank all those who helped me learn what i have here!! I look forward to serving others by passing on the knowledge i have gathered here and continue to learn to be able to help the others!! Besides my que tastes great!!

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## cman95 (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats Busted. Job well done!!


----------



## fireguy (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats Busted, Look forward to absorbing some of your knowledge in the futer..


----------



## glued2it (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome fellow kinight! I knew you would make it soon enough


----------



## shenk (Feb 23, 2008)

CONGRATS Mark!!


----------



## ron50 (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 23, 2008)

Mark congrats on the induction to the OTBS!!!!!!!!!! I am glad to see you made it as I new that you would for sharing and your wonderful q!!!!!!!!


----------



## gramason (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats Mark.


----------



## kookie (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrates Busted................


----------



## capt dan (Feb 24, 2008)

Way to  go BLBBQ!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 24, 2008)

Congradulations Busted, well deserved.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 20, 2008)

i would like to put this fine member of SMF up for membership in the GRAND ORDER OF OTBS............

he has helped so many members..........his threads on sausage, bacon.......and his recent posts of his BUTTS and BRISKETS......makes him worthy.......IMHO

can i get a second folks

d88de


----------



## richtee (Mar 20, 2008)

To the Squire's List I say... Hear hear!


----------



## allen (Mar 20, 2008)

I Second that, Been pretty helpful


----------



## pduke216 (Mar 20, 2008)

Not to mention his sense of humor which you need on this site!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 20, 2008)

Walking Dude, et al: Nomination of desertlites has been noted and his name placed onto the Squires list.


----------



## erain (Mar 20, 2008)

well deserved!!! i dont know what it takes to become a member of TBS but as a newer member of SMF i have always looked on the advise of these members as almost gospel. i have seen the posts and threads from desertlites and always thought they were always informative and seemed to want to share latest expierience. also willing to jump in on the side and help out. thanks desertlites, congrats


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 20, 2008)

A word to the wise, be selective in who you worship.


----------



## placebo (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm a little confused. What exactly do you mean by that Okie?


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 20, 2008)

To quote a wise man, there are some smokers there, and then again, there are some smoke blowers.  And such is life as a whole.

Nothing directed toward anyone in particular, and no malice intended either.  Just consider your source when deciding which advice to take and which not to.


----------



## placebo (Mar 20, 2008)

You dance on a fine line my friend.....

I think you should just come out and say what you really mean. I promise I won't be offended.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you members for the nomination into OTBS, I would be proud to be a part of the group.Since being introduced to this fine forum, not only have I found alot of friendly but very expierienced people who share the same hobby as I.Whether accepted into OTBS or not I will continue to do my best to help the members of this forum,and share my q view.thanks Bob.


----------



## ron50 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bob,

Congrats on the nomination. As I told WD when he told me he was nominating you, I thought he made a good choice. I think you will make a fine addition to the order.


----------



## ron50 (Mar 20, 2008)

Let's keep the negative comments, whether real, implied or imagined to ourselves. 

They certainly don't belong on this part of the thread that deals with desertlites nomination, since they weren't directed to anyone specifically anwyay.


----------



## majorlee69 (Mar 20, 2008)

congrats desertlites and thanks for all your help!


----------



## placebo (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats on your nomination desertlites, very well deserved!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 20, 2008)

Good man Desert!!!  I knew ya had it in ya...Now about that gumbo?  lol


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 20, 2008)

Des will make an awesome addition to the OTBS. WTG.
Andy.


----------



## capt dan (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats Des, you'll fit in fine with that group of distinguished people.


----------



## gramason (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats desertlites on your nomination.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks all for your congrats & kind words-and thanks again Dude.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats Des. !!! You will be a great addition to the OTBS!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats Des!


----------



## erain (Mar 21, 2008)

i am sorry but worship is a bit far fetched. what i meant by gospel is whenever i see info given by a member who has the OTBS i pay more attention and give it more credence than to lets say a newbie like myself for example. i am here to learn and the info supplied by some here is greatly appreciated. sorry DL for having to reply to this on this thread.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 21, 2008)

And we are here to help, kinda nice when you can get many differnt ideas on subject and make your own conclusions that will work best for you, then share with others.

And congats DES


----------



## craig chamberlain (Mar 21, 2008)

Very well put smokebuzz,thats what this forum is all about.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 21, 2008)

Congratulations desertlites! You will make a great addition to the OTBS.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congratulations desertlites, happy to have you within the circle.


----------



## jmedic25 (Mar 21, 2008)

I didn't feel like you needed to explain what your meant in the original post.  I liked what you said.  Is was taken out of context by others.  Not your fault. 

DL  Congrats on your induction you deserve it!!!


----------



## ron50 (Mar 21, 2008)

Justin:

I appreciate if you keep to the topic at hand which is DL's nomination to the OTBS. If Erain wanted to clarify his post that is fine. He did and there is no need to fan the flame, especially after a moderator commented.

Folks:

Please let us keep this forum in the spirit it's intended. Good food and good positive comments intended to help out our fellow smokers.

Let's practice that management technique:

"Praise in public, criticize in private"

If you have something to say directly to a person that is derogatory, think twice and then if you feel you must, send them a PM.

If you think someone who is nominated shouldn't be a member of OTBS then you send a PM to Dutch who is responsible for the order.


----------



## jmedic25 (Mar 21, 2008)

You are right Ron.  I apoligize...won't happen again.  
Sincerely,
Justin


----------



## morkdach (Mar 21, 2008)

wow des your in this is a great place to be part of i thank all who have helped me now and in future if i wake it has to be a great day


----------



## glued2it (Mar 21, 2008)

I surely am glad to see Des nominated. A fine addition for sure.
With all the congrats just for a "*nomination*", I though he had already been knighted.


----------



## kookie (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Des.............Keep up the good work..........


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 24, 2008)

No quarrels with anyone on this end my friend.

Congrats to Dlites!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 7, 2008)

okay.........since no one else will.........and i am hononred to be the one to do it......should of been done along time ago...........i would like to nominate Capt. Dan.............he has shown, to me anyhooters, the desire......the helpfulness......the q-views.......that a true member needs to do to be honored with this special award...........

plus.........any more on dez's squire hood?


----------



## walking dude (Apr 7, 2008)

and here is proof of Capt's devotion to us here.......and i qoute from a fellow member wanting to give up


----------



## desertlites (Apr 7, 2008)

Steve I will still be part of the family-red headed step child but will still hang-won't be my first loss.and ya dan is deserving also-go dan.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 7, 2008)

need a second here bob............as in i second that nomination.........don't have to be a knight to do that


----------



## desertlites (Apr 7, 2008)

yes I second dans nomination he is a true deserving all around fellow smoker-and I lernt alot from him.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks fellas, yer too kind!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 7, 2008)

welcome to otbs dan


----------



## smok'n steve (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Dan,

You deserve the recognition for all the help you give, plus, you are a great guy!!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 7, 2008)

cool dan ya made it


----------



## abelman (Apr 7, 2008)

Dan, congrats, great achievement and well deserved.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 7, 2008)

Well deserved Capt Dan.
Andy.


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome to The Order, Capt. You certainly deserve it!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## walking dude (Apr 7, 2008)

hey folks.......lets don't get ahead of ourselves.......dutch has the last say on the squires list........


----------



## capt dan (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the fine words, and encouragement. I have learned so much from the many stewards of BBQ on SMF. This site is a wonderfull place to spend time, make friends, gain info, and  share ideas.

 As my addiction to Q grows, so does my interest of helping others. The masses of  anxiously helpful people here, make it one of the friendliest websites I have ever belonged to, or even logged on to. Our membership  roles are growing faster than ever, and I am flattered to be nominated.

I  am also humbled a bit, because there are alot of fine folks who may be more deserving than I .To be considered for OTBS is huge to me, and if approved, I will  continue to help others when possible, to pursue the art of Q, and the promotion of "thin Blue Smoke"!

Capt. Dan


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Capt. Dan, welcome to OTBS. You're amongst some really great people, and we all came down the same road. We all usually get to our destination, sometimes it takes a litlle longer. Keep on smokin' and keep sharing yor Q's too!


----------



## cman95 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats Capt....you deserve the honor. Make us proud.


----------



## jmedic25 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats Dan!!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Congratulations on the nomination Capt Dan, you are well deserving!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 9, 2008)

Hear ye, Hear ye-it is with great honor that I elevate desertlite from mere Squire to Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. Please join me in welcoming desertlite into the Circle.

Desertlite, your roster number is OTBS #136. 

Congrats to Capt. Dan, he has been added to the Squires list.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Dutch I'am truly honered & will do my best at being a OTBS member.and thanks for all the others support.


----------



## doctor phreak (Apr 9, 2008)

hey everyone ,
what is the path to become a member of the " otbs " 
can someone enlighten me...so that one day i may be rightous enough to enter  the great hall of " OTBS "......thank you


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 9, 2008)

WTG Des. You deserve it. 
Andy.


----------



## doctor phreak (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats desert.....


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats Bob...Way to go!!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Apr 9, 2008)

Congradulations on this wonderful honor!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Congratulations Desertlites!! You deserve it!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 9, 2008)

doctor, here is a link that will help....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=629


----------



## erain (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats to desertlites and captain dan on there "official" addition to the OTBS. they are both deserving and thru their willingness to help others and share expierince and in my opinion have sort of set a standard. i hope i can continue to learn from them and other otbs members. they should be proud of their accomplishment and i wish one day to fortunate enuff to have the honor of joining there ranks. great jobto both and the other otbs members as they are the ones make this site the greatest!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 9, 2008)

Atta boy Des!


----------



## geob (Apr 9, 2008)

Way to go!!! Congrats. 


geob


----------



## capt dan (Apr 9, 2008)

Capt dan says" thanks dutch"! and he also  extends a right hand to shake the hand of the newest OTBS Member, Desertlites.  Congrats, well deserved, keep up the good work.


----------



## smok'n steve (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for all you do Dan and Des!  This is why you are being singled out:-)


----------



## kookie (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats guys............


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats!!! Well deserved!!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats Capt Dan on making the squires list! It is well-deserved....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bob, my friend, a hearty congratulations to you on becoming the newest knight of the OTBS.  You are most deserving, and I know you will do us wannabe smokers proud!.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------



## ron50 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done Bob, congrats! Congrats also to CaptainDan, well deserved.

Des, now you no long need to polish dude's armor lol.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 11, 2008)

congrats fellas, have always enjoyed your helpful responses and kindness!!! thanks and keep up the good work


----------



## glued2it (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats des! 
Welcome ye fellow Knight to thy humble circle!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 11, 2008)

wow..........how did i miss this.........CONGRATS BOB, on a well deserved honor...........don't forget my pepper plants...........BWHAHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## desertlites (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks everyone,and you too dude & as Ron stated no more polishing your chili-and may they burn a hole in the backside of your armor.


----------



## monty (Apr 20, 2008)

Now that winter is over and my responsibilities to the motoring public traveling the Vermont Highway System are drastically reduced I am back and ready to rock!

First, I must congratulate all the new OTBS members and those added to the Squire's list. Recognition by your peers is the greatest honor ever bestowed.

Cheers, Everyone!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 20, 2008)

Way to go to both Desertlite and Capt. Dan!! Much deserved props to both of you.


----------



## kookie (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats guys.................


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 29, 2008)

Dutch,

I would like to nominate Smokin Steve as the next to make the Squires list. He has shown the ability to make great smoke and been a great addition to the forum. His originality with the little reverse flows he is producing is execptional. He has demonstrated character worthy of the honor in my opinion.


Can i get a second??


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll definately second the nomination. Steve is more than worthy in my opinion.


----------



## placebo (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes you can sir. He is definitely worthy!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lol Cowgirl beat me to it!


----------



## seboke (Apr 29, 2008)

You definitely have a second from me.  His post on the "mini-me's" is classic and comedy at the same time!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks for all the help desert and captin and i would like to 2nd the motion for smoken steve cant wait till cub guy gets here with twiggy ready for mini abt & fatty


----------



## teeotee (Apr 29, 2008)

Definitely worthy ....


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 29, 2008)

Dutch,

I would also like to nominate Travcoman. He too has shown great ability to produce great smoke. He has been a great addition to the forum. In my opinion is worthy...

Can i get another second....


----------



## walking dude (Apr 29, 2008)

heck yea..........just his suggestion of the 40 oz can for my turkey helped bunches


----------



## desertlites (Apr 29, 2008)

I yes Tip along with Steve most worthy-they get my nomination also-thanks for all your input & help to others in the SMF  family.


----------



## white cloud (Apr 29, 2008)

Can I be the court jester, hugh can I ? I'm always jokin about something. But I mean well. Now with summer here, my new smoker, my cheap camera and what I have learned from this forum and new friends I will be posting all my ideas for some great smoked delights and hopfully be dubbed by the end of summer. Heck I didn't know my 1 year mark just passed a month ago of being a member.. He, He, he said member...........


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

Mark ya beat me to it....lol 

I agree, Trav has shown some awesome smokes, he's helpful and kind....he'd be a great addition to the OTBS.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 29, 2008)

While we're at it, I nominate Capt Dan!  Had the privledge of meetin him and his team (3 Men &  A Butt) in Eage, Mi this past weekend during the comp.  What a very knowledgable (spelling?) guy!  Knows his stuff and has contributed to this site so many times to say the least!!!  BBQ BUBBA, Tonto117, and BBQ Bud where there (we being the Smokin Scotmen), will back me up.

Never nominated  before, but I truely believe this guy deserves to placed in this Order!

Crewdawg52


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm in line with Cowgirl on Trav. Also like to take time out to congratulate the new OTBS members, fine bunch of smokers!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 29, 2008)

Capt Dan is on the squires list.... got nomed a couple pages back....

and surely is worthy!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry.  Been busy and cookin...  Hope he gets it!  Will be a well deserved accolade!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks crew, I also agree that smokin steve and travcoman are worthy of the squires list. They are in a league of there own, and will make a fine addition to the OTBS.


----------



## richtee (Apr 30, 2008)

I will of COURSE second  if it's not been done. Dan was a BIG reason we did as well as the did. Thanks Bud!


----------



## flyin'illini (Apr 30, 2008)

Capt Dan is great.  I learned a lot from him this past weekend.


----------



## smok'n steve (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Mark for this request---I am both surprised and honored to be considered! 

Thank you all for the nice supportive comments.  If deemed worthy, I will do my best to learn more from you all so that I can make myself more available to help others.  

Sincerely,

Steve


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 30, 2008)

I would like to thank Mark (BustedLuckBarBQ) for the nomination request to OTBS.  I would also like to thank those who seconded the nomination and those who made kind comments.

I have enjoyed SMF and all my friends and neighbors here since joining.  I have learned alot and hope that ideas I have shared have helped others in this fine art of smoking meats.  To share with others what I have done and to share in there experinces is truly what being a member of SMF is all about, what a kind and wonderfull place we have here.  I hope to continue to make it better in anyway I can.

Again, thanks to all, what a wonderfull surprise!  
And I might add, I am truly humbled by the current events.  There are so many others deserving as well.

Good smokes to one and all.
Tip aka Travocman45.


----------



## ajthepoolman (May 1, 2008)

All have my vote as well.  I am glad to see nominations are picking up again.  Seemed things were slowed to a stop for a while there.


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 1, 2008)

Congradulations on the nominations guys. 
Andy.


----------



## kookie (May 1, 2008)

Congrats guys ..............This is a great site.............


----------



## Dutch (May 1, 2008)

Nominations and seconds for Smokin Steve and travcoman duely noted and added to the Squires List.


----------



## Dutch (May 1, 2008)

Sorry, White Cloud that position is held by buzzard (OTBS #011).


----------



## smok'n steve (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity to become part of this honorable distinction.  Thin Blue Smoke is what we all live for!  The support and knowledge here is tremendous. I hope to continue to learn and grow from all of you.

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## starsfaninco (May 2, 2008)

congrats newest members.  I don't frequent this site nearly as much as I used to (darn work getting in the way), but I have seen some great new posters asking all the right questions and providing great advice too.  Keep this spirit alive!!!


----------



## richtee (May 16, 2008)

bb53chevpro has been making more sausage, ribs and butt than most folk see in a lifetime. He's built smokers, and has one going now for his bro-in-law.

He's always there to welcome new folks and help out with questions.

I believe it's high time he was nominated to the Squire's List for consideration to the OTBS.

What say ye fellow Knights, Knightesses and members?


----------



## cowgirl (May 16, 2008)

I'll be happy to second the nomination Richtee....
He is well deserving!!

Dang...Ken beat me to it. :)


----------



## desertlites (May 16, 2008)

yup I agree Andy is been throwing out some great smokes and advice to the fellow members in the forum.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (May 16, 2008)

I'll second the nomination for bb53chevpro. He's helped me out a time or 2.

Jason


----------



## walking dude (May 16, 2008)

crap

late again as usual

crap


----------



## cowgirl (May 16, 2008)

LOL...Ken, you're just good.


----------



## capt dan (May 16, 2008)

very good choice Rich. I think he'll make a great addition to the distiquished Group!


----------



## richoso1 (May 16, 2008)

I'm with you Richtee... thumbs up!


----------



## smok'n steve (May 16, 2008)

Go Andy!  You deserve it!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 16, 2008)

Way to go, Andy! That smoker you're building for your bro-in-law is professional-grade quality. Pretty work, and congrats on your induction!


----------



## travcoman45 (May 16, 2008)

Atta boy Andy!  I knew yall had it in yas!  (Just don't let it out!)


----------



## erain (May 17, 2008)

i havent checked this thread out latley but congrats to andy on nomination and second!!!! he would be a worthy addition.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (May 17, 2008)

Great nomination!! Well deserved!


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 18, 2008)

Well I will start by saying sorry. Sorry for not being here the last two weeks or so as much as I usually am. This dang pc of my is giving a ton of problems and takes me 20 minutes to get to the site. Will have to format pc and start over (when I can find time).
************************************
WOW. I would have never expected this nomination to come so soon but it was all the help from the peoples in the forum that taught me. Thanks for the knowledge. I am honored to be nominated to the Squire's list. I will do my best to keep learning and help others whenever I possibly can.

I would like to thank Rich for the nomination and all others who have seconded the nomination.

bb53chevpro 
Andy.

Hope to get this pc fixed soon.


----------



## chargrilled (May 18, 2008)

I am formally going to make my bid to the OTBS. I have known you all for just a short time but, I have met some friends on this site that I have learned so much from.

In addition to that I have helped folks in the know and will continue to do so as long as I am associated with this forum. 

I can only hope that people here see me for who I am, and that is a person that loves the life of smoking meat.

I will continue with this art forever. I think that the OTBS is one of the best things going as it is completely positive. 

God bless and we will see ya at SMF gathering 2008
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## ron50 (May 27, 2008)

As a member of the OTBS and as a moderator of the forum I am making a special nomination of Sumosmoke to the OTBS. She has learned a lot in the time she has been here, is a very active and always contributes positively to all the new members on the forum. She has posted several succesful and innovative smokes.

What say ye?


----------



## walking dude (May 27, 2008)

i second that nomination, sumo that it


----------



## seboke (May 27, 2008)

Don't know if I need to be an OTBS member to second, but I absolutely second sumosmoke's nomination.  Agree with Ron50 100% about her always positive posts and her innovative smokes!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 27, 2008)

Ron - thanks so much for this nomination to the OTBS. This has special meaning for me as this hobby was something my Dad did and loved, and was something I always wanted to learn from him. He passed away last October before I was able to get a smoker, and never got to teach me the ways of the smokin' world. I got the smoker for Christmas and have learned EVERYTHING related to smoking from SMF. Lots of reading, and a good handful of friends later, I'm honored and humbled to receive this nomination.

Couple of big time thanks to Desertlites, Walking Dude, Travocoman45, Pineywoods, Richtee, Texas Hunter, EME, and of course, Ron50 for making this a special place, and a new and loved special hobby, of mine. If I forgot to mention a name that's close to me, please forgive me as I dont' have music to cut me off and don't want to sound like a ramblin' fool. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks so much everyone!!!!!


----------



## smokebuzz (May 27, 2008)

I'll 3rd or 4th it, what ever it's up to. very innovative smoker she is


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 27, 2008)

Yup, Yup, Yup. 5th and 6th that nomination
Andy.


----------



## desertlites (May 28, 2008)

Well Ron you beat me to it & I agree 100% on all the good laurel has shown to everyone new and old in the SMF family.Not only has she shown us some great smokes-she is always throwing in somthing she has learned from others giveing it a little tweek and reporting back on it.Congrats go out to you girl & I know you will make a great OTBS member!!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 28, 2008)

Bob - thank you for the kind words. You helped me throughout most of these smokes and it's been a real treat having you as a friend in the chat room. Hope to bring the honor to OTBS that is rightfully deserved, as you have demonstrated yourself.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 28, 2008)

I think Laurel (sumosmoke_  would be an excellent addition to this group.  She has learned fast and has shown others how to improve the craft.  A great choice indeed!


----------



## richtee (May 28, 2008)

Right on target Ron!


----------



## capt dan (May 28, 2008)

Excellent nomination! She always seems very anxious to help others and welcomes a ton of  people to this site every day! Her skills  in the art of Q are  continuously  growing. I admire her dedication .


----------



## erain (May 28, 2008)

congrats laurel on nomination to OTBS, indeed belong in this caqtegory with your fine smokes, helpful advice. you will fit in well


----------



## teeotee (May 28, 2008)

Yep congrats to sumo .... always had positive and informative posts.


----------



## steevieg (May 28, 2008)

After just over a year I feel like I've reach the point that I may humbly request entry into the OTBS.  While I have no pictures to prove it my best smoke to date was this past weekend.  I smoked 4 racks of BB's in a shorter, modified 3-2-1 method (4.5 hrs) at 225-235 in my WSM using (gasp) Kingsford with hickory bits manufactured in it and hickory wood chunks.  It was the first time I felt like I was in complete control of everything (even though I know deep down I really wasn't) and the results and reviews were outstanding.  Thank you for considering my application.


----------



## daboys (May 28, 2008)

Congrats on the nomination Laurel. You deserve it!


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2008)

I know everyone wants to be an OTBS member but there are rules here is what I cut and pasted from Dutch's thread I suggest reading it all. Its under the "Messages for All Guests and Members" area
Here is the criteria that is looked at in in considering ones "application/nomination" to the Order-


The Nominee should
1- be a *SMF* member in good standing.
2- be active in the forums for at least 3 months. 
3- knows and be able to demonstrate the art of the thin blue smoke by posting q-vue of a successful smoke.
4- willing to share tips and recipes.

There is more stuff there but this gives and idea

Congrats Sumosmoke on your rightly deserved nomination


----------



## walking dude (May 28, 2008)

i agree piney.............plus putting yourself up for nomination, is not, IMHO, the best way to become a OTBS member..........

you need to post q-views........as some of us say, no q-view.......it didn't happen.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





sharing recipes and tips and helping newbies, welcoming them.......showing them the ropes.............some members of the OTBS didn't get their membership till after a year of being here sharing............

Not trying to be a elitist here..........just kinda also help clarify what we feel is needed to become a member


----------



## smok'n steve (May 28, 2008)

You deserve it Laurel:-)  I agree with all the other supporters!!  

As father of twin girls, I found it very touching that your passion for smoke was inspired by your Dads cooking.  Hopefully, he lives in you and maybe someday, my girls will want to play with fire too and I will be a able to smell the smoke!!

Steve


----------



## Dutch (May 29, 2008)

Wow-step away for a bit and this thread really takes off!! Must be that time of year again!!

Anyhoo, to take care of some long over due business-it is with great honor that I announce the induction of three very deserving individuals into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke; 
Capt. Dan: *OTBS* #137
Smokin Steve: *OTBS* #138
travcoman:*OTBS* #139
These guys have gone out of their way to show how it's done here at SMF. 

I acknowledge the nominations of bbq53chevpro (Andy) and Sumosmoke (Laurel) for membership into the OTBS. With the overwhelming support and numerious seconds that their nominations have recieved and having followed thier progress from mere noobies to accomplished pitmasters I have decided to induct them straightaway into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.
bb53chevpro: OTBS #140
Sumosmoke: OTBS #141

Please join me in welcoming the newest members into the circle of the Order.


----------



## t-bone tim (May 29, 2008)

Congrats and welcome aboard guys


----------



## walking dude (May 29, 2008)

congrats to all of you..........you are all well deserving


----------



## erain (May 29, 2008)

congrats to all just "officially" recognized new members of OTBS, the OTBS members are in my opinion the foundation of this site. without them we mortals would still be flipping burgers over an open grill.... thanks to you all for the help and support i have recieved in the past few months. great job!!! and also i have to agree with wd and piney. you need to be recognized by the membersof OTBS to really truley have accomplished what needed to be done to enter into the brotherhood of the OTBS. just an opinion from a semi new member. again congrats


----------



## blacklab (May 29, 2008)

X 2


----------



## seaham358 (May 29, 2008)

Congrats all new members and welcome the the OTBS!!!


----------



## bondvader (May 29, 2008)

Congrats all new members. You've done well. (whos planning the reception???)


----------



## pduke216 (May 29, 2008)

Congrats to all, It is well deserved!


----------



## craig chamberlain (May 29, 2008)

Congrats to all,well deserved.


----------



## cowgirl (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations folks! You are a well deserving group.


----------



## seboke (May 29, 2008)

Capt. Dan: OTBS #137
Smokin Steve: OTBS #138
travcoman:OTBS #139
bb53chevpro: OTBS #140
Sumosmoke: OTBS #141


Congrats to all of you! I can honestly say that each of you have given me some awesome guidance, either directly or through many of your posts. It is my ambition now to work towards proving myself worthy of being elected to this awesome brotherhood!


----------



## meowey (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to the fold!  Well deserved!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (May 29, 2008)

Congrats!!!  welcome to the OTBS!!

Well deserved!!


----------



## daboys (May 29, 2008)

Congrats everyone!! Whens the party?


----------



## sumosmoke (May 29, 2008)

I feel lucky to be part of the recent graduating class into the OTBS. It really is something I'm proud of and when I told my husband I wanted to personalize my license plate to OTBS #141 the look was ... well ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 another example of his amusement in my love for smoking meat!

Thanks for all the warm congrats!!


----------



## travcoman45 (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Dutch and to all others who voted me into the OTBS.  I will continue to try and help everyone that I can as always.  I have truly enjoyed being a member of SMF, it is a great neighborhood of friends learning this craft.  I look forward to each smoke and hope that the information I post has and will continue to help others wanting to learn.  

I am truly grateful,
Tip AKA Travcoman45


----------



## walking dude (May 29, 2008)

WHAT.........TIP GOT IN..........i DEMAND A RECOUNT...........BAH.......! ! ! ! ! 

LMAO...........j/king...............its a GREAT group of folks...........all deserving........tho tip.......hmmmmmm.......LOLOLOL...........welcome all


----------



## smok'n steve (May 30, 2008)

I am honored to be inducted with such a great group of fellow smokers, not to mention all the previous members who have expressed support!!

  Thanks!!!

That's it---- I am pulling the briskets out of the freezer!!!

  I hereby take my Oath to project the qualities that you all expect and are demonstrating with your kindness and patience.

Sincerely,

Steve


----------



## desertlites (May 30, 2008)

congrats all, very much deserved & welcome-Lets smoke this we.


----------



## low&slow (May 30, 2008)

Congrats to all the recent inductees. Very well deserved.


----------



## pineywoods (May 30, 2008)

Wow what a list of deserving people congrats to all of you


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 30, 2008)

Well deserved congrats to all new members of the OTBS!


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 31, 2008)

WOOOOHOOOOOO, Parties at my place. Thanks to all here that has shown me the way to the OTBS. It is an honor to be part of this. 
Thanks,
Andy.


----------



## richoso1 (May 31, 2008)

Congrats to all the new knights, you have deserved your ranking. Keep the OTBS true with all your help, suggestions, smoke, and Q too!


----------



## triple b (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrats to all the new knights!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrats to all the new knights. Well done.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks to all who supported my nomination. I am sorry that I have just now replied. Been out of town since last thursday morning, and it is with great  pride and humble thanks, and a nice  suprise to find this waiting for me when I logged on. Thanks to all the folks  who sent me PM's too.

As much fun as it was to skip town for 4 days with my son for a little fishing, I really did miss  this place, and the usual weekend bonding with  my Lang!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







I will do my best to continue the OTBS tradition! I couldn't have asked  for a better group to  "Knighted" along with. I feel very  privileged to be part of that group, and part of the SMF family.


----------



## monty (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations to a fine group of deserving folks!

While my participation has been limited lately I have been able to ghost in on occasion and I can say no more than I heartily welcome all of you proven smokers to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke!

You have proven your ability and far more importantly you have carried on the spirit of the Order! Keep on keepin' on!

Kudos
and Chers!


----------



## jmedic25 (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats all new knights!


----------



## morkdach (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks for all your help yall desirve to be there enjoy the order


----------



## Dutch (Jun 6, 2008)

Although she has been a part of the SMF Family for a short while, she has contributed greatly to SMF, she shares what she knows and makes others feel welcome here in our smokey corner of the 'net. As it so often happens, those that pitch in and keeps things rolling and interesting  sometimes gets overlooked (nice footie 'jammies, BTW).

With that being said, I would like to nominate Karen (CinnamonKC) for membership in the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. 

What say ye?


----------



## walking dude (Jun 6, 2008)

i second that nomination


----------



## Dutch (Jun 6, 2008)

My apologies to our recent inductees into the OTBS. I forgot to change your profiles to show the "*OTBS Member*" tag next to your avatars. Took care of it this morning so ya'll should be standing in tall cotton now!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Enjoy-


----------



## walking dude (Jun 6, 2008)

Dutch, you be the man..........i was wondering why that was.........but you took care of it, HEAR HEAR


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 6, 2008)

I definitely second/third the nomination of Karen into the OTBS. She has been helpful to new members, supportive and responsive to questions asked, and has also displayed some great qvue! 

Way to go, Karen!!!


----------



## 1894 (Jun 6, 2008)

Well , only being around here for a month or so , and far from knighthood myself , if a non knighted vote carries any weight at all Karen has my vote


----------



## smok'n steve (Jun 6, 2008)

And everything Sumosmoke said !!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 6, 2008)

Steve - just noticed your profile didn't get updated to reflect OTBS Member ... 

*Dutch - *looks like one newly inducted OTBS member needs their profile updated, please


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd like to make my first nomination into the OTBS Fellowship - Pineywoods.

He has been an extremely positive member to SMF both in the Forum, and in the Chat room. One member that was smoking their first late night smoke thanked Piney for staying with him in the chat to talk him through his smoke. That's sincere dedication to helping others out. His posts are stamped at all hours of the day (and night) which demonstrates his loyalty to SMF, and the SMF community. And of course, he provides us with mouth-watering qvue, most recently, his first turkey (stuffed with goodies) which was a success to all that got to eat some! 

I look forward to the "seconds and thirds" that follow my nomination. Thanks!!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 6, 2008)

I will second that nomination..........Jerry is good pips, freindly, shares, and is a all around great guy


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Jerry has my thumbs up, possibly another great addition to the order.


----------



## seaham358 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pineywoods gets my vote also...


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll put my white marble in fer Jerry (Pineywoods) too! Be glad ta have em at the table.  An that be great work there nominatin Laurel (Sumosmoke)!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 6, 2008)

Good nomination!!  Well deserved!!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree with all said bout piney-was just looking last nite to see if he had his 3 months in-once again I a day late and a $ short-great call sumosmoke!


----------



## glued2it (Jun 7, 2008)

Congrats to all!!!!!!!
Sorry I'm so late but I've been busy.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 7, 2008)

Congrads to the new nominations. Deserving they are.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you SumoSmoke for the nomination and the rest of you for supporting it I am honored. If brought into this loyal order I will do my best to carry on the fine tradition that each of you do.


And congratulation's to CinnamonKC for her nomination it is well deserved


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Piney and everyone else that has supported my nomination.  I am humbled to be honored in such esteemed ranks!  
KC


----------



## 1894 (Jun 10, 2008)

Still liking them footed jamies and tall dogs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 Great Q-VIEW and lot's of welcomes and being helpfull too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Hey , noone said I don't get a vote (or two 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  )


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 10, 2008)

I think all the new "OTBS" inductees should invite all the forum members over for  some smoked meat!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 10, 2008)

To all the new members of the order, I welcome you all with pride.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 10, 2008)

I forgot when I made the joke earlier to say that all the new inductees are all deserving of the honor, and pineywoods for his nomination!


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 10, 2008)

I second Craig Chamberlain.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





















  Whats fer supper???


----------



## 1894 (Jun 10, 2008)

Them ol' fashoned Leever guns allowed @ Kens place ? Hog huntin sounds like a great start to a slow cooked BBQ weekend


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

As a Knightess of the OTBS, I would like to nominate two of our fellow SMF members to be considered for the squires list of the OTBS.
Both have shown their excellent skills with the thin blue smoke and have shown themselves to be helpful and kind to new and old members alike.
They have been positive members of the forum for some time and ...heck, have you seen their Qviews? Check em out! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd like to nominate Abelman and Seboke.
May I get a second please?


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Cowgirl, you've got my second.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 13, 2008)

They both get my white marble!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 13, 2008)

*I second the emotion*.....I mean nomination. Both are well deserved.


----------



## erain (Jun 13, 2008)

congrats to jerry,karen,seboke,and abelman on there nominaqtions to OTBS. all show some awesome smokes and have talked to most in chat and seem to have the qualities needed to belong to these ranks!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the seconds, thirds, fourths, fifths and sixths....


----------



## abelman (Jun 13, 2008)

Cowgirl and everyone else, I don't know what to say other than Thanks and I'm honored!

I honestly did not expect this and very much appreciate the nomination. I'll do my best to keep it going. 

Congrats to everyone else as I think they are some fine choices as I find myself among great company.


----------



## seboke (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you Patty for the nomination, and thanks for all the support from everyone who gave seconds, thirds and on!  I am truly humbled and honored to be considered to join the ranks of the OTBS.  

I'd like to also give my congrats to Jerry, Karen and Abelman on their nominations as well!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

You two have done all of the work, I just felt like pointing it out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Hat's off to the both of you.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 13, 2008)

What Cowgirl said.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 13, 2008)

congrats to jerry,karen,seboke,and abelman on there nominations to *OTBS*
*very well deserved ....they have produce great help to everyone and also great q-views ...i hope one day i can prove myself great enough to be invited to join the great hall of OTBS members ....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## desertlites (Jun 15, 2008)

I see another that needs a nomination to the OTBS-he has shown great help and smoke qviews & a all around Great person in here-Erain I putting u in the lite-what u all say?a second?


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 15, 2008)

Erain gets my second jerry.  An excellent choice, always willin ta help an smokes a variety of items, again excellent.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 15, 2008)

and I thought I worked in the sun to much!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 15, 2008)

Bob - excellent nomination for erain to be inducted into the OTBS. My full support is behind him, especially with the level of his smokes improving, and his ideas for the smokes being even more interesting (check out his mini-fatty thread!). To further support his nomination, he's been active in the forum itself, and the chat room, helping others and just being an all-around great guy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great job, erain!!


----------



## mr porky (Jun 15, 2008)

I too, if not too late would like to back up Seboke's nomination!

As well, congrats to all recent inductee's and nominees.


----------



## krusher (Jun 15, 2008)

im not a member but I think erain should be inducted in as well,, I hope one day somone will find me worthy of a nomination


----------



## flash (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrates to you both and Pineywoods also. Abelman, you were a good pupil and learn quickly and I have learned some things from you already. Knighthood will become you all.


----------



## abelman (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Flash,

You taught me well "Sensay"


----------



## erain (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks bob for the nomination. it is an honor that the OTBS members even consider me as a possible member of there ranks. also thks for the seconds from others. this is so ironic that on the day i made a post with my dried elk that this occurred. when i found smf i was looking for a recipie on how to do this. i seen what a site this was and did the roll call process and then created a thread asking about this recipie. pretty much imediatly info started flowing from OTBS members and this is how i came up with this recipie. of course then i got caught upin the other stuff to smoke like butts and fattys that i never did get to it. a week and a half ago when i threw 2 roasts in brine i never thought something like this would result. anyway my congrats again to jerry,karen,seboke,and ableman on there noms. i guess one other thing i have to add is along with the knowledge i gained here there are freindships that have been made, i wwish to continue to grow with smf as there is alot for me to learn. thanks eraine


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 21, 2008)

Missed this one. But I also support the nomination for Erain


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 11, 2008)

BUMP, BUMP BUMP. Lets not forget about about all the nominations that were made.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

Just another friendly bump.


----------



## capt dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Must be they aint a shinin' enough armor these days!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 15, 2008)

Good - well deserved nomination!

Erain would be a great addition to the Knighthood!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 17, 2008)

*b-b-b-bump!!*


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I totally agree on Erain as a new member to the OTBS.


----------



## blacklab (Jul 17, 2008)

Right on peeps! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Keep on doing what ya love


----------



## Dutch (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya'll hang tight, I'll be posting the next round of OTBS inductees here on these very pages soon.

Oh, there's a smudge on my helmet!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, by the way Erain, the stall is a gettin a bit full, my donkey has been busy, yall wanna get on that right away!  Shovels in the corner.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL tip and a long wait it's been.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2008)

Please join me in welcoming the latest inductees into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke. 

CinnamonKC: *OTBS* #142
pineywoods: *OTBS* #143
Abelman: *OTBS* #144
Seboke: *OTBS* #145
erain: *OTBS* #146


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrat's all!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea!!!
Welcome new members!! You all deserve the honor.
Dutch, thank you!


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 21, 2008)

Woot!  Mondo-grats y'all!!

Well deserved all the way around!








BnJ


----------



## walking dude (Jul 21, 2008)

CONGRATS.......you are ALL deserving........well, Jury is still out on Jerry.........LOLOL..........j/king.......congrats to you all


----------



## tld (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats to all! Its well deserved!


----------



## white cloud (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats to the gang!!!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that nominated as well as seconded and supported.  I am honored and humbled to be in such esteemed smokiness!  I will do my very best to continue to support this site and all it's members, as well as the tradition of the OTBS!  
Thanks everyone, it really means a lot!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you all for the support I will try my best to carry on the fine tradition set before me. Congrats to all the other new OTBS members as well each of you are deserving of the honor.


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wtg guy's...What an honor it must be....Congrats


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 21, 2008)

CONGRADULATIONS to all. Well deserved additions to the OTBS.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome all new members  ...  Glad to have you join us.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 21, 2008)

well fo shizzle my nizzle, congratulations.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Way to go folks. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 21, 2008)

way to go and many thanks for all your help


----------



## abelman (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks all for the nomination and the seconds. It's an honor to be associated with such learned smokers. I'll do my best to help others as well as to keep learning for others.

Drinks are on me tonight,


----------



## seboke (Jul 21, 2008)

A very humble thanks to cowgirl for my nomination and to all who supported my induction into this esteemed group.  It is truly an honor to be recognized as an equal by those that I have looked up to for so long while learning the fine art of smoking.  Congrats to piney, CKC, erain and ableman as well!


----------



## vince (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats to all!!!!


----------



## daboys (Jul 21, 2008)

Congratulations everyone. You all deserved it!


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 21, 2008)

Outstanding new inductee's into the Order!!  Congrats to all!!


----------



## desertlites (Jul 21, 2008)

congrats guys and gals! very well deserved from all of you-glad to have you part of OTBS.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 22, 2008)

Another echoing round of applause for the newest inductees into the OTBS! Always glad to be joined by such fine company as each of them bring!


----------



## ronp (Jul 22, 2008)

You all deserve a congrats!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations everyone. You all deserved it! Keep it thin... keep it blue.


----------



## mr porky (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations the new inductees, all 5 of you have deserved this honor


----------



## 1894 (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations , since there are 5 of you , I had to get a six -pack , 

 So Here's to the new knights and knightess'


----------



## erain (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks to all who haved helped me out since i joined smf, and supported my nomination, without them i could not be enjoying this moment. a huge congrats to cinnamonKC,piney,seboke, and ableman. have had communication with all and from there shared advice/smokes are very worthy additions to OTBS!!!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 22, 2008)

Here  Here!!


----------



## camocook (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats To All!!!!


----------



## krusher (Jul 22, 2008)

way to go guys, congratulations on a job well done, you definately deserve to be in the otbs,  it is gonna be an even better club with you guys as an addition


----------



## flash (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats to all, but especially my Florida Sporstsman Peeps, Abelman and Pineywoods


----------



## abelman (Jul 22, 2008)

Flash, thanks for all of your help as well!


----------



## cbucher (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations to all the new OTBS members.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 23, 2008)

Congratulations yall!  Welcome to the order, may yer steed never stumble, may your armour never weaken, may you mind stay focused, may yer smoke always be thin an blue, may yer table be filled with friends, family, good drink an fine vittles!


----------



## goobi99 (Jul 23, 2008)

congratulations to all of you!! thanks for helping those of us who have needed it!


----------



## richtee (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, I realize the membership is growing by leaps and bounds in the OTBS, but there are sooo many new folks that have shown quite a talent around a pit, and in innovation and knowledge in Q.

Respectfully, I'd like to nominate WilliamZanzinger to the Squire's list for consideration for entry to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

His general culinary expertise is beyond the norm. and his Q is downright impressive. He's always been there to help whom he can, and takes a nice picture too!

What say ye, gentlefolk?


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 27, 2008)

Rich, I would love to second the nomination. William's skills are amazing.


----------



## capt dan (Jul 27, 2008)

I will also second his nomination!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll 3rd that nomination


----------



## meowey (Jul 27, 2008)

Fourth!!  As Richtee stated, lots of knowledge and very helpful.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2008)

He gets my fifth or sixth hes deserving and would be an asset to the OTBS


----------



## walking dude (Jul 27, 2008)

after this weekend............i would LOVE to nominate earache-my-eye.........after him putting up with ME all weekend............he deserves this nomination.............can i get a second...........?


----------



## desertlites (Jul 27, 2008)

I second erics nomination-she was slow outta the gate with a smoker-but always there for others. no that he has a couple smokers he been showing us some good smokes-catching up for lost time he is. good luck Eric.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 27, 2008)

Huuuuuummm, Eric (Earachemyeye), I don't know, we got that whole alien probe thin goin on, Naw, just kiddin, I think he would make an excellent stable boy!  He whooped up some fine vittles this weekend, his bratties were great an so were his riblets!  Get the boy a shovel an let em start scoopin!  I'll toss in my white marble fer em!


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 27, 2008)

well, uhhh, i have been forced to 3rd,4th this one. my 9yo dot LOVED his riblets, we got the left overs, and after hang'n with him this weekend i feel as though he would be a great addition also. and he does have a little bit of a pot belly so that should help kwalify him for this honer.


----------



## erain (Jul 27, 2008)

congrats to williamZ and EME on there noms, both put out some great qview, helpful when asked, atta boys to both!!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2008)

EME, Eric would be a great addition to the OTBS he is always willing to help people out and has produced some great looking Q


----------



## seboke (Jul 28, 2008)

Seems to be plenty of seconds, thirds and on, so I'll just offer my congrats to the new nominees.  You guys will grace the ranks of the OTBS for certain!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 28, 2008)

Another second from me for William and EME


----------



## Dutch (Jul 28, 2008)

Nominations of WilliamZanzinger and Earache My Eye are duly noted. Nominees added to the Squires list.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your nomination folks and the seconds, thirds and fifths. Its just great to fraternize with a bunch of foodies. I for one live for this stuff. Its good to have a place to post pictures of success and to have a stockpile of good advice. Just knowing what an abt is is all the payment I really need. Im honered to be your squire. Am i now on designated beer run detail?


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 29, 2008)

Huge congrats to EME and Williamzanzinger on their recent induction to the Squires list!!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you, Walking Dude, for the nomination....although, I'm not sure if putting up with you all weekend qualifies me for OTBS consideration.....LOL.

And thank you to everyone else for the seconds, thirds, etc...

Guess we'll see if this Iowegian Bohemie has what it takes to rub armour with the smoking nobility.

tyvm,
Eric


----------



## bhille42 (Jul 29, 2008)

From one Bohunk to another, congrats on the nomination!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 31, 2008)

I would like to take the time to nominate a man that has always helped me out, and others when needed. He has shown all of us some real great Q. He pops into chat, and is always in the best behaviour. I think that *White Cloud* deserves to be part of the ellite OTBS.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 31, 2008)

i second that


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 31, 2008)

I will second that White Cloud should be in.  He has helped me out when ever I've asked a question and he has produced some fine looking Qviews. He would make a fine addition


----------



## walking dude (Jul 31, 2008)

too late jerry...........neener neener neener.............BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 31, 2008)

I was typing as fast as I could but ya beat me with your quick typing


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 31, 2008)

White Cloud is well deserving, Not sure if thirds are needed anymore, but he sure gets my vote.


----------



## erain (Jul 31, 2008)

whether needed or not i fourth white clouds nom, have talked to in chat and always helpful, has provided some excellent posts and is well deserving!!!! great nom andy!!!


----------



## smok'n steve (Jul 31, 2008)

Another 3rd for White Cloud.  

Also a congrats to WilliamZanzinger and Earache My Eye, and of course..........

CinnamonKC: OTBS #142
pineywoods: OTBS #143
Abelman: OTBS #144
Seboke: OTBS #145
erain: OTBS #146.

I've been away for 4 plus weeks, got some reading to do:-)

sms


----------



## white cloud (Jul 31, 2008)

First off I would like to thank Andy ( bb53chevpro ) for the nomination and everyone else for backing him up. It is an honor to be considered for the squires list. I am not new to smoking meat ( 25 years or so ) and am pretty good on the grill and in the kitchen as well. When I first started with an ecb charcoal, I thought most things I smoked were pretty good. And I thought that smoker was working like a top, Big WHITE CLOUD of smoke billowing out of there. Then I lost interest for awhile and came across some of my old books I had on smoking and went online and found this site, things have definetly changed after joining this forum and learning somthing new every day. I started thinking geez I should change my name everyone thinks I'm a billowing dork LOL. But I kept it and although not new to smoking I am new to smoking the right way, from SMF I learn everyday and have learned more on this site than in any book and will continue to learn and to help others when they are in need of answers. Thanks to all the friends I have met on here. My regular friends are getting bored of me I think, because smoking meat is what I talk about the most. LOL. If I get dubbed as knight I will also download the neccecsary upgrade to operate spell check so I don't confuse anyone. hehehe. Thanks again SMF


----------



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2008)

As it so often happens, those that are most deserving get overlooked. White Cloud's nomination is noted and his name added to the Squires List.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Once again, the powers to be have made a good choice. White Cloud is a good man worthy of the nomination.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats Lee, well done! Don't let WD talk you into shining his armor either.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 31, 2008)

CRAP RON, you NO fun at all....=)


----------



## seboke (Jul 31, 2008)

Just want to chime in with my congrats and full support to Lee's nomination!  A fine knight he'll be!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 31, 2008)

Definite props for Lee, he's been a great help and nice guy to chat with!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats to the new squires. Looks like some great additions to the Knighthood!


----------



## erain (Aug 13, 2008)

well this is my first nomination for the OTBS, i would like to nominate BBQGODDESS, her "out of the box" thinking coming up with great rubs and combinations including ingredients one would never imagine. she has definatly inspired many with her fatties and of course the renowned fatty throwdown. has shown dedication to the forum, takes part in chat discussions, is helpful to newer members, and has shown some mean qview... she has done the "mandatory" brisket, as well as butts,and most recently tri tips. i encourage others to 2nd and 3rd this well deserved nomination. thank you


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I will certainly second that..she has brought some "life" back into the SMF....


----------



## richtee (Aug 13, 2008)

Third-


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 13, 2008)

erain - you beat me to the punch on this one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !! 

I definitely support the nomination of BBQGODDESS into the OTBS. Not only has she thought outside the box for her smokes, she's smoked all kinds of meat, even lamb, with delicious ingredients that by reading them alone, make mouths water. 

Congrats Chef Kel! You're definitely a bright light on the SMF!


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats what I was gonna say!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 13, 2008)

I will 5th or 10th it or whatever she has shown that she belongs in the OTBS I believe. Congrats Kel


----------



## abelman (Aug 13, 2008)

What he said


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Good nom erain!! BBQ has shown some good stuff here.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 13, 2008)

As a reminded please see above.

Not to rain on the parade of BBQ's nomination but a nomination and second really does suffice. The thread is over 200 pages and not by necessity. After the 2nd has been made if you wish to congratulate the person nominated, perhaps a PM would work instead.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 14, 2008)

E ~
I am honored, thank you!
BBQG


----------



## Dutch (Aug 29, 2008)

Please join me in welcoming the newest members to the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke:
WilliamZanzinger: OTBS #147
Earache My Eye: OTBS #148
White Cloud:  OTBS #149 
They know and have shown others the way of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Also welcome to the rank of Squire:
BBQGoddess & chef-boy812. Chef_boy812 is a "self-nomination" and after contemplating his request and reviewing his posts, I find merit with his nomination.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 29, 2008)

WELCOME NEW KNIGHTS...........eric, lee, and bill


----------



## erain (Aug 29, 2008)

congrats to willZ,EME, and WC on there knighthood, all are very deserving, also congrats to BBQG and cb812 to the squires rank!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome ta the new knights an squires, we are honored ta have yall join our ranks.


----------



## flash (Aug 29, 2008)

Whoo Hoo!!!!


----------



## desertlites (Aug 29, 2008)

welcome  to OTBS-u done good.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats to Lee, Eric and Bill. Proud to have you within the ranks of the OTBS. Also congrats to BBQG and Chef-Boy812 on the nominations, well deserved.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats to  our new knights, and to the new  squire nominations too!..A self-nomination huh, doesn't that require double duty on the armor polishing  detail?


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you for the honor.
I will continue to work hard, and contribute, and learn!

I am more than willing to polish armour, and carry wood and charcoal, clean grill grates, or what ever else is required.

Thank you all!


----------



## richtee (Sep 1, 2008)

Allright- this nomination is perhaps overdue. DonO has been here quite a while, and has posted many fine Q-views and has given much good advice to new folks and "old" alike, especially in the areas of mechanical things such as metallurgy and pit construction. He has built his own pits, and generally been here welcoming and helping out smoking-wise for a long time. And he is the only guy to have bought an SMF thong...well..that I know of. 

His profession precludes him from being here sometimes, but even then it seems he's collecting parts for another project...heh!

Soo..on the grounds of expertise and bravery- I'm honored to nominate DonO for admission to the Squire's list as a Knight in waiting to the OTBS.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2008)

I will second Rich's nomination of DonO he seems to be a deserving member.


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2008)

Thong Boy.....oh yeah. Hows he going to keep the thong from rusting wearing all that armor


----------



## Dutch (Sep 16, 2008)

Hear Ye, Hear Ye, listen one and all,
Gather the Order within this great hall,
Circle Knight and Knightess and form the bonds that are stong
Time is now upon us as the season changes to Fall
To induct new members into the Order in which they justly belong.

Please welcome former Squires BBQGoddes and chef_boy812 as the newest members of the OTBS.

BBQGoddess: *OTBS* #150
chef_boy812: *OTBS* #151

Also, DonO has been placed on the Squires list.


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats on that honor. I cant wait till I have the knowledge and skill to hopefully be a part of this group. Again congrats and I look forward to chatting with you all!!!!!!


----------



## grothe (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations ta BBQGoddess and Chef_boy812!!


----------



## blacklab (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrads to all new inductees


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats to BBQG and Chef_boy812, welcome aboard.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations to the new Knightess and Knight!!  Fine additions to the OTBS, to be sure!

Also, congrats to DonO being nominated to the squire's list!







Eric


----------



## erain (Sep 16, 2008)

congrats to BBQG and chefboy as newest members of OTBS, well deserved!!!


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 16, 2008)

I add my congratulations too!  I must say that I will do all I can to realize my aspiration of becoming a member of the OTBS!!!


----------



## white cloud (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats to BBQG and Chef_boy812, Well deserved.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats to all the new inductees. Welcome.


----------



## lfroberts5 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is there a minimum number of smokes one should have before thinking about joining OTBS?


----------



## walking dude (Sep 16, 2008)

LF..........earlier in this thread, dutch posted what makes up a candidant for knighthood........helping others, welcoming new members, q-views of your best smokes.......

hth


----------



## walking dude (Sep 16, 2008)

i cut and pasted this from piney's post, who cut and pasted from dutch's......there is more to dutch's post........

I know everyone wants to be an *OTBS* member but there are rules here is what I cut and pasted from Dutch's thread I suggest reading it all. Its under the "Messages for All Guests and Members" area
Here is the criteria that is looked at in in considering ones "application/nomination" to the Order-


The Nominee should
1- be a *SMF* member in good standing.
2- be active in the forums for at least 3 months. 
3- knows and be able to demonstrate the art of the thin blue smoke by posting q-vue of a successful smoke.
4- willing to share tips and recipes.

There is more stuff there but this gives and idea


----------



## monty (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations to all !

Cheers!


----------



## abelman (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats to the new OTBS knights!


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations to BBQGoddess and Chef_boy812. A well deserved honor.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 16, 2008)

I too rspectfully ask for admittance into this esteemed order. Although I"ve had some trouble posting Q-view ,I now,as on the test, have a handle on the proceedure. This is the best forum I'm seen and has been a pleasure to be a participant in the forums. Your consideration will be appreciated.

S.King-- bbqfan


----------



## dono (Sep 16, 2008)

I thank you all for adding me to the squire list, I'll have to start stocking up on the steel plates from work in anticapation of my suit of armore, lord knows at the cost of scrap metal these days I better start now, and save up


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you ALL very much.

I am so tickled that I have udderly useless at work today. I have been emailing my que friends, and trying to convince the wifey to get a hitch on the car, cause' I'm gettin' a Big Boy Smoker, she says no, but I will wear her down.

Thanks again to all, and I will keep on promoting here and beyond the absolutely intoxicating world of smoke foods.

And If I can ever help anyone out with anything please let me know, if it is within my power what so ever, I will help!

smoke on all!!!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats Kelly and Chef_Boy!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats Kelly an CB!  Get yer armour all shined up, (I thin DonO be in charge a that right now) an get ta smokin the cerimonial dinner ya owe all us other knights!

Oh, an congrats DonO-by the way the shove is in the corner a the barn, bubba would like his stall cleaned out!


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

Heh.... hop TO it boy!  LOL!


----------



## capt dan (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats to the new knights, knightesses.  Lotsa new armour to shine around here. Chop-chop!


----------



## gnubee (Sep 17, 2008)

I withdraw my application to the Order. I read the first 4 pages and not the ones where rules for admittance were drawn up. I have not been a smf member for 3 months or more plus was unaware of the need to be nominated for membership. I will bide my time an hopefully on some lucky day I will attain membership. 

GnuBee


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you all very much,
 What an honor to be added to the ranks...I will get on that first smoke as soon as I am free, see I am terribly busy shining Richtees armor, although he did want DonO with the thong...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks again!


----------



## dono (Sep 17, 2008)

I got bad news for yas all, after seeing all the comments about my infamous pic of the thong and the tongs, I went on a search in my HD and I can't find it :-(, so unless it's been saved here on the forum or somebody outthere saved for Gawd only knows what reason 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , it's has been lost for all time and I'll just have to take a new pic


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats,  and a big Welcome.


----------



## 1894 (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats to all , well deserved as allways


----------



## Dutch (Sep 22, 2008)

This was sent to me in a pm-it belongs here for your comments.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 22, 2008)

I think ronp would  make a great addition to the  Knighthood! He does help alot of folks, especially the newbies. He is not afraid to smoke anything! I also believe he has alot of cooking experience , He has shown all of us that. I would like to second the nomination for ronp100343.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 22, 2008)

Can I third? or am I to new? .... Ron is very, very helpful and nice.. not to mention that he has SHOWN ALL OF US TO PAY IT FORWARD!! We should all  be more like that, hazzah Ron!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 22, 2008)

IMO Ron is well deserving!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess maybe I'm not totally versed in the nomination process, but, are nominations to the squire's list allowed by non-OTBS members??

Not knocking ronp.....just want to be clear.

Eric


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm backing Cowgirl.


----------



## erain (Sep 22, 2008)

most well deserved!!! wish i woulda been the one to nom or second him!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 22, 2008)

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## ron50 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes they are:

Here is the link to Dutch's OTBS guidelines

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...postcount=1788


----------



## ron50 (Sep 22, 2008)

You can but it really isn't necessary and it just makes this very long thread even longer. Any member of SMF can nominate or second but after that you can just send the person a PM to congratulate/support them.

Dutch will place them on the Squire's list after the nomination is seconded and then their participation as a Squire will be observed by Dutch over a period of time before he accepts him or her into the order.


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

At the risk of making a longer thread longer still...send a PM to the new inductee/new Knight/tess for congrats...


----------



## ron50 (Sep 22, 2008)

Didn't I say that? LOL


----------



## supervman (Sep 22, 2008)

Why not make a forum space for OTBS. Lock this thread, make it a sticky and open a new OTBS thread?  Should make things easier and this thread won't crash/disappear.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

I understand now, the thread is too long to say something nice about someone.....

But not to long for snide remarks!

Its all real clear now Ron50..


----------



## aussiemick (Sep 23, 2008)

Congrats to you both. A title well deserved


----------



## ron50 (Sep 23, 2008)

Apparently it isn't clear. No there aren't room for snide remarks either. Fortunately, the vast majority of remarks aren't snide, they are complimentary which is good. The point I was trying to make, and I was trying to do it nicely and without sarcasm, was that the thread was getting too long. I addressed the positive comments specifically becuase I felt it could just be assumed that snide remarks weren't helpful on this thread or any other thread either.

At least one forum member here has had issues trying to open up the thread recently because of the vast size of it. I've addressed it before but I felt I needed to address it again. That's part of my job, as a moderator.

Hopefully it is clear now.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice job Ron, keep up the good work!!


----------



## ron50 (Sep 24, 2008)

Bubba:

It would require much less "good work" if there were less snide comments.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 24, 2008)

I am temporaily locking the OTBS thread. 

The thread shouldn't be a place for going off on tangents and taking away from the threads intended purpose which is to honor people who are helpful to other members and have achieved success in their smokes.

I will unlock it in a few days. 

When I do, lets keep the comments related to the purpose stated above.

Thanks.


----------

